# IC: Dichotomy's Age of Worms Redux, Part III



## Dichotomy (Apr 25, 2007)

OOC Thread
IC Thread, Part I
IC Thread, Part II
[sblock=Part I Summary]*Day 1*
Boldak, the dwarven miner/dungeoneer, hears about Diamond Lake that a trio of adventurers have come in from the Free City to investigate the Stirgenest Cairn.  The dwarf knows, like most of the locals, that they won't find anything there.  But the dwarf also knows that the Whispering Cairn elsewhere in the Cairn Hills may have something in it.  If adventurers have come looking for something, they are in the wrong place.  But it would only be a matter of time before they would hear of the Whispering Cairn.

From Tyrol Ebberly at The Captain's Blade, Trenton, a farmboy who recently relocated to town to seek new employment, learns much the same.

In the meantime, Nav, a local gypsy-like vagabond and sometime-beggar with a sorcerous bent, hits up Alexis, a woman new to town and channeling powers divine, for a meal.  After the meal and good conversation, the pair decides to head to the Feral Dog for a night of drinking.

Trenton, Alexis, and Nav all seem to arrive just in time to see Boldak engaged in the dagger throwing contest with an elven maiden named Tirra, who happens to be one of the adventuring trio visiting town.  While the dwarf manages to get one spectacular throw in, he ends up losing the contest to the elf.

Overhearing the conversation, Trenton worms his way in trying to find possible employment.  Also overhearing, Nav quickly figures out what they are talking about and, wisely, drives Tirra off before Boldak tells her about the Whispering Cairn.  After introductions and conversation, the four decide to head to the Whispering Cairn on their own to see what they might be able to find to get them out of the cesspool that is Diamond Lake.

*Day 2*
The newly-formed party heads out in the morning rain in search of adventure.  After an hour of walking, they arrive at the abandoned mine office just a ways from the cairn.

As the group examines the office, the are set upon by a swarm of thousands of spiders.  Due to some bad tactical decisions, and a heap of bad luck, the swarm gets the best of the group.  Trenton, Boldak, and Alexis end up having to flee.  Sadly, Nav gets left behind as the spiders feast on his blood.  Shavora, Nav's pet raven, flies well ahead of the group and heads back to town.

Around this time, Breth, a traveler with skill in magic, wanders about Diamond Lake.  He ends up running into, and being accosted by, Shavora.  Breth ends up compelled to investigate the events of which the irate raven speaks, and he heads in the direction of the cairn.

As Trenton, Boldak, and Alexis, weary with their loss and sorrow, take the road back to town, they find Breth coming out to meet them, with the enraged Shavora on his shoulder.  The initial meeting goes very poorly, as Breth quizes the party for answers and they respond having to struggle with their grief and nerves.  Eventually, Breth manages to get on at least Trenton's good side, and the pair drink themselves into a stupor.

*Day 3*
As the next day comes, Boldak and Alexis find Trenton hungover and ask him about Breth.  Eventually, all four end up spending the day talking and working out their differences from the day before.  After deciding on their tactics, the group decides to wait other day to fully recover and then return to the mine office for revenge upon the spider swarm.

*Day 4*
After finalizing their plans on the edge of Diamond Lake, the group heads back to the mine office.  There they find the remains of poor Nav.  The group enters the mine office and the spider swarm quickly comes out of hiding for another meal.  Using better tactics, oil, and fire, the party manages to destroy the swarm.

As the others take the time to bulid a pyre for their dead companion, Breth finds some supplies in the mine office.  After setting the pyre ablaze, the group makes a new pact among themselves and continues on to the Whispering Cairn.  Shavora accompanies Breth as she used to accompany Nav.

The party reaches the Whispering Cairn and very quickly realizes why it has that name, as eerie sounds fill the air.  They first discover what is likely the remains of the supplies of children that used to frequent the cairn.  Shortly after, the find one passage blocked by a cave in and another leading to what looks like an odd broken mirror.

The search is interrupted as the party spots a green light flickering from further in the cairn.  Boldak goes to investigate, but is set upon by a small pack of wolves.  Boldak soon collapses from the onslaught.  The others rush into battle to save the dwarf, but Trenton is soon also bleeding on the floor.  With a little help from Shavora, Alexis and Breth manage to kill two of the wolves and drive the third away.  Sadly, while Alexis is able to revive Boldak, Trenton's wounds had already taken him.

While Breth has proven his worth to Alexis, Boldak, and even Shavora, the party knows that they will need aid to continue in this investigation.  They first set Trenton's body aflame on a pyre back at the mine office.  Then they return to quickly re-examine the off mirror-like object they found.  The party discerns that it is somehow connected with the element of air, and it seems connected with transportation.  With that knowledge gained, the survivors make their way back to down to drown their sorrows at the Feral Dog.

As fortune would have it, Viktor, a young paladin of Heironeous from the Garrison in Diamond Lake, and Alendar, an elven hunter, were conviced by Thendon, Alendar's younger brother and former friend of Viktor, that they should see what's going on in town, as a couple of rumors have spread about the party visiting the Whispering Cairn.  As the surviving trio enter the Feral Dog to drink away their pain, Viktor and Alendar wait inside hoping to find them.

With a complete lack of tact, Alendar stares at the group as they sit and begin to drink, and the trio easily notices.  Alexis, in an odd display, suddenly loses her composure and flees from the Feral Dog.  Breth, with Shavora's help, follows Alexis while Boldak talks to Viktor and Alendar outside, trying to ascertain what their business would be.

Alexis and Breth return and the entire group heads into the more neutral territory of the church of St. Cuthbert.  There, as is probably appropriate, the party questions the paladin and elf.  It soon becomes apparent that the pair was simply seeking to help in the exploration and share in the spoils.  With their apprehension dissuaded, the group spends their evening at the Feral Dog.

*Day 5*
The new and larger group heads back to the Whispering Cairn.  Alendar examines the ground outside and confidently indicates that the remaining wolf that ran away did not return.  Having that fear vanquished, the group heads back in.

The group reaches another intersection.  To the west, the group finds an amazingly detailed fresco, depicting seven hallways radiating out from a central point.  At the end of each is a lit lantern in one of the colors of the rainbow.  To the east, the group finds another caved-in passage, but this one is passable.  The small opening leads to the wolves' den, and Boldak finds various treasures inside, including an indigo lantern.

To the north the passage, which was blocked by a tangled of webs, leads toward the glowing green light the party saw before.  It opens into a large room with a sarcophagus in the center upon a dais shaped like an arrow.  And, like the fresco earlier, the room has seven tunnels radiating outward from the center and most have lanterns hanging in them.  The indigo lantern is placed where it should be, judging by the fresco, but the red lantern is still missing.  The green lantern has an everburning torch in it.

The sarcophagus bears a bas-relief of a tall humanoid figure.  There is a glyph upon it, which Breth identifies as representing some powerful elemental entity, and it appears to be written in Vaati, a possibly ancient form of Auran.

The party, with Shavora's aid, discovers that there is a tunnel at the top of passage with the blue lantern.  Boldak climbs up the chain and discovers that the passage leads northwest and ends in a figure of a large face screaming.  At the same time, Breth opens the sarcophagus and finds it trapped with a simple fire spell.  Breth and Alendar climb up after Boldak, and the three head through the tunnel.  Viktor and Alexis try moving the arrow-shaped dias upon which the sarcophagus rests, and, after getting it to turn one "click" clockwise, they hear a loud noise from beneath them.  At the same time, Boldak trips a pressure plate that he missed in the tunnel, and a trap is sprung.  Breth becomes enchanted with swirling colors that appear in the screaming face's mouth, and a terrible wind begins to rise, threatening to send the trio flying out of the tunnel to fall some 40 feet to the ground below.  With much luck, all three manage to escape and hang by the chain as the wind roars past them.

Once the wind dies down, the group is able to investigate what made the noise Viktor and Alexis heard.  Looking down the tunnel with the yellow lantern, the party finds what later turns out to be an elevator of sorts leading to a level some 60 feet below the sarcophagus chamber.

After some fright with the unexpected disappearance of Boldak, as the first to go down the elevator, and after dealing with another trap below, the party proceeds to explore the sublevel.  The group is attacked by what is later identified as a small beholder-kin, but the thing is able to do no damage other than putting Boldak to sleep before it is dispatched.

Exploring further, the group finds a chamber that must have served as the bedchamber for someone important.  A glyph marks a stone slab that is presumably a bed.  Breth recognizes more of the Vaati language.  This figure seems more important or higher ranking than the figure in the sarcophagus above.

Soon after, the group finds a mold of some sort.  After looking around a bit and finding some treasures, they attempt to burn it, only to realize, after Alexis is nearly frozen to death, that the mold is vunerable to cold and actually aided by heat.  The party then makes rest, not leaving the Whispering Cairn.

*Day 6*
After waking, Alendar, having not needed to sleep, quickly ushers the group to a new room.  The chamber is full light as bright as the sun.  There are some treasures inside, as well as an egg-shaped rock.  Upon touch the rock, however, it sprouts into a creature and attacks the group.  The dispatch it fairly easily.  After gathering what they want, the group rides back up the elevator to the sarcophagus chamber and turns the arrow another click.

A great rumbling is heard, and soon the floor beneath the green lantern gives way.  Moments later a swarm of acid beetles and a freakish aberration come forth and attack the party.  The group has some horrid luck, but does manage to use better tactics against the swarm.  Suffering heavy wounds, but no losses this time, the group manages to kill the enemies.  Alexis and Alendar, however, were badly wounded, and no one could heal them.  The dwarf and human men carry the woman and elf outside and camp, waiting for each to regain strength.

*Day 7*
Alexis manages to wake up and shortly after heals Alendar.  The group, still somewhat weakened from the fight, heads back to Diamond Lake for some much needed downtime.

Back in town, the group spilts.  Viktor heads to the Garrison to visit his parents and pay his respects at the Chapel of Heironeous.  Breth and Boldak head to the Smelting House to see if the half-elf alchemist Benazel can tell them anything about the magic items the group has obtained.  However, he directs them to the sage Allustan, the so-called "smartest man in town," for such advice.  The sage dispenses some wisdom and offers to identify items.  Alendar and Alexis head to Tidwoad's to sell their mundane items.  The cantankerous gnome gives them a good amount of gold for their trouble, but they can't help but suspect that the gnome gave them nothing near the items true worth.

As has become typical for the group, they then spend their night relaxing at the Feral Dog.

*Day 8*
The party awakes and carries out their business about town before heading out again.  Of note, Breth and Boldak return to Allustan's and learn of their magical fare.  The sage also warns them that any suspicions they have about selling to Tidwoad are probably well-founded.

In the meantime, Viktor brings Alendar and Alexis to the Garrison and introduces them to his parents.  After sufficiently embarrassing the paladin, they examine drawings of the symbols that have been found in the Whispering Cairn.  But the religious scholors have no advice to offer other than that they should perhaps ask Allustan.

Soon enough the group meets for another ale before heading off.  They then return to find the cairn just as they'd left it.

With the help of some rope, the group climbs down the pit whence the swarm and aberration came.  At the bottom, they find another sublevel.  The group first battles another swarm of beetles and a much larger beetle with them.  Though they have some trouble making their strategy work, the eventually kill the creatures.  They then find some treasures in the nests.[/sblock]
[sblock=Part II Summary]*Finishing Day 8*
Having taken a good thumping, the group decides to settle in for some needed rest, which, fortunately, goes undisturbed.

*Day 9*
The group, after some discussion, returns down the elevator.  Boldak heads to the west, where he finds what later seems like a sleeping chamber.  Another large beetle is inside and is quickly dispatched.  The room oddly has some magic that makes the group tired as long as the remain in it.

With nowhere else to turn on the level, Alendar and Boldak save the water-filled passage, the group returns to the sarcophagus room above.  The arrow platform is turned again.  Down the blue tunnel, no change is noted.  On the next stop, pointing toward the indigo tunnel, another apparent elevator rises from the floor, but careful inspection shows that it is a trap.

The group turns the arrow the remaining stops and finds that none of the other tunnels appear to have anything of note.

After much discussion, it is decided that Alendar and Boldak will venture down into the water-filled passage.  The elf and dwarf encounter a water elemental, but manage to kill it before needing to retreat to the air.

With some further exploration, Boldak finds the missing red lantern.  He also runs into a ghoul.  The elf and dwarf, wisely, retreat to the surface, where Alexis easily turns it to dust by channeling divine energy.

With the final missing lantern, the group returns to the sarcophagus room and lights them all.  The group then climbs to the top of the blue tunnel and finds that the screaming face's mouth has opened to a passage leading onward.

The group finds itself in an elaborate room with a thin platform leading over a pit filled with clay spheres.  Breth, using the wand found earlier, moves across the platform, hoping to get close enough for the spell to open the door at the other side.  However, he trips a trap, and clay spheres shoot from the wall, knocking him off.

A grick, lurking in the spheres, attacks.  Soon the group is battling the creature on the spheres.  Breth ends up falling before the group can kill the aberration.  Immediately afterward, a ghost emerges from a wall and possesses Alendar.  Using Alendar's mouth, the ghost indicates that the door on the other side cannot be opened, except by the ghost.  It charges the party with the task of bringing its bones, submerged in the spheres, back to his family's gravesite.

The group splits up.  Boldak returns to town.  Viktor deals with Breth's remains at the mine office.  Alendar and Alexis go to the farm site.  There they find that the family gravesite has been dug up.  They also meet Llyr, and feycaster, and his wolf companion, Moro.  The four run into a wounded owlbear, that they are forced to dispatch.

After they kill the creature, they look around the farm house.  They find what remains of an arm, branded with a tattoo associated with men who would have worked for Garavin Vesst, once one of the mine managers in Diamond Lake..  They also find that the Land family bodies look to have been carted in the direction of town.

The entire group meets back at the mine office.  After some discussion, they head back to the Whispering Cairn.  There they find the ghost of the young man, now known to be Alastor Land and the door still closed.  In response to Alexis' query, the ghost responds that he's not with his family.

The party resolves to find the graverobbers and returns to Diamond Lake.  They learn through the rumor mill that Vesst was bankrupted by Balabar Smenk several years ago and then acquired his workers.  The particular graverobbers frequent the Feral Dog.  The group waits at the Dog for several hours as the graverobbers watch the pit fights and drink.  Finally, they head back to a small home that they share.  After some discussion, the group breaks in.

While some of the party members had thought they could simply break into the thugs home and get by without a fight, the melee soon begins.  The fighting is hard, and the matter is further complicated by Viktor's unwillingness to commit to battle.  The party manages to bring their foes down, but not before Boldak is killed.

After the battle, the party learns from a captive that a man named Filge staying in the old observatory had the bodies for which they were looking.

Viktor, unconscious after the battle, is revived and treated to Alexis' enraged tongue-lashing.  Heated bickering ensues.

In the end, it is decided that Alexis and Alendar will bury the dead while Viktor and Llyr sell some goods.

After Alendar and Alexis finish their morose task, Alendar, after giving his opinion of Viktor's choice of conduct, tells her that he simply cannot remain with the party.  The elf takes his leave.

But just as some leave, new arrivals come.  Viktor and Llyr meet Brannak and Dav while shopping.  The pair had obvious combat skill, or at least were well-armed, and Llyr decided help dealing with Filge would be welcome.

*Day 10*
Having secured the help of Brannak and Dav to aid at least with dealing with Filge, Viktor and Llyr bring the newcomers to the square to meet Alexis. She tells them of Alendar's decision to leave. The group finds themselves with little other choice but to carry on with the new help they've found.

The five, along with Moro, head to the old observatory to the north. Dav displays his lock picking skills but is set upon by a tiny creature of filth and teeth. The man begins showing signs of illness from a bite, but nothing yet able to slow him down.

The party first enters the observatory to be set upon by three skeletons. After Alexis easily sends their spirits onward, investigation make it apparent that these are the remains of part of the Land family. But Filge and one Alastor's sister's remains were still to be found.

As they explore the observatory, the group comes upon a disgusting dinner scene. In Filge's bedroom they find displays of the man's delusions of grandeur and vile tastes. When they reach the top, they find the necromancer's operating theater with a corpse flayed upon it. Despite their complete lack of stealth (in fact, Brannak was chanting inspiringly in draconic during the entire foray), the group manages to dispatch Filge and his minions with little harm to themselves.

As the group searches the observatory, they find a good deal of treasure, the remains of Alastor's sister, and a note to Filge from "S" outlining a cult operating beneath Dourstone Mine.

After the search is complete, the group piles the remains of bodies and the like in the top floor of the observatory and set is aflame.

The group returns the Land family to their graves, some business is taken care of, Llyr decides to sell the owlbear (which was steadily becoming more trouble than its worth), and Allustan is asked to identify magical items and expresses his concern about whatever is brewing beneath Diamond Lake (and specifically warns the group that the green worm referenced in the note is a sign of the Spawn of Kyuss). Overall, the group rests for a couple of days.

*Day 11*
Rest

*Day 12*
Having found dealing with Filge to be both exciting and extremely profitable, Brannak and Dav decide to continue with Llyr, Alexis, and Viktor. The group heads back into the Whispering Cairn and relights the torches in the lantern. As they pass into the room with the clay spheres, they find that Alastor's ghost has departed, but did indeed open the door first.

They make their way into a chamber with four "steam murals" depicting what the group later finds out from Allustan is part of the story of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, particularly the involvement of one Zosiel. As the group begins to make its way to a pillar of air in the center, two suits of armor emerge from the pillar to challenge the party. While Viktor all but asks to be killed, the group manages to survive the onslaught. The group travels via the pillar to a level above where they find the true sarcophagus of Zosiel, whose name Brannak learns by a wise use of comprehend languages. Inside the sarcophagus, opening by invoking Zosiel's name, the group finds further treasure, including a diadem inscribed with Zosiel's glyph and an inactive talisman of the sphere.

With their treasure in tow, the group returns to Allustan and informs him of their discoveries. The sage gives then a lengthy recitation of the history of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa. To summarize: the Queen of Chaos fought against the Wind Dukes. The Queen of Chaos had recruited a Prince of Demons named Miska the Wolf-Spider to aid her in the fight. Seven of the greatest Wind Dukes, called the "Wandering Dukes", scoured the Great Wheel for a weapon to fight the forces of Chaos. With the lore they'd gathered, they constructed the fabled Rod of Law. With the Rod, the Wandering Dukes returned to a battle on the fields of Pesh and the greatest of them plunged it into Miska the Wolf-Spider. The Rod of Law was shattered into seven pieces. It turns out that the Whispering Cairn is the tomb for Zosiel who was a minor warrior prince who fell in the battle just before the Rod was used.

*Day 13*
Having rested yet again, the group attempts to decide what should be done about Balabar Smenk (whom they suspect is "S" from Filge's note). As it turns out, Smenk has already been looking for them. The group sets up a meeting at Smenk's home.

The crude and disgusting Smenk, sometimes in tones close to whining while sometimes tones of demand, tells the party that, indeed, a cult has taken hold of a temple beneath Dourstone Mine (the existence of the temple was confirmed with Allustan as well). The cult, called the Ebon Triad, though the name holds no meaning for the group, is sheltered by Ragnolin Dourstone. By Smenk's account, he was unwittingly pushed into providing foodstuffs and supplies for the cultists. He attempted to extract himself from that position, and subsequently found the severed head of his right-hand man in his bed the next morning. The dirty mine-manager tells the group that if they can free him from his undesired connecting with the cult, he will forgive their killing of his men.

*Late 13/Early 14*
After Midnight, under the cover of a silence spell by Alexis, the party makes their way easily into Dourstone Mine. They easily find their way to the elevator leading to the cultists temple.

At the bottom of the shaft, they catch a glimpse of a large chamber with pool with doors leading off in three directions: one marked with the symbol Hextor, one Vecna, and one unmarked. Two masked guards, later discovered to be tieflings, raise the alarm in the Hextor camp. The party quickly barges into the the Hextorites domain and easily slaughters the first defenses. However, after a nasty battle against a wild boar, they find themselves trapped in what appears to be a type of battle arena. A cleric of Hextor has a set of controls that slam the doors, and the vile Hextorites reign spells and arrows upon the party.

Fortunately, the evil clerics make a mistake. As the party looks ready to be mopped up, some of the clerics leave the balcony to approach the door and enter to face them. However, Brannak cleverly uses the wand of unseen servant to push the button to keep it closed each time the remaining cleric tries to open it. Dav's arrows make short work of that cleric, and Brannak's unseen servant pockets the clerics wand of cure light wounds. The party is then able to heal themselves up as the remaining Hextorites make their way back in to the balcony to discover why the doors didn't open for them. But now Brannak does open the doors. The party swarms up to the balcony behind the Hextorites. In a tough battle of attrition, the group finally brings the well-armored Hextorites to their deaths.

With the Hextorities out of the way, the party gathers up the loot from the fallen, locks all of the doors to the well-defensible structure, and settles in for some very well-deserved rest.

During the rest, Dav does some thorough searching.  He finds a couple of blank scrolls (which radiated magic), and stone key, and the Hextorite cleric's journal, which contained some interesting entries.  The entries spoke of the Faceless One, Grallak Kur, the Ebon Triad, and an Overgod.

*Late 14/Early 15*
The party decides to rest until midnight for Alexis to regain her spells.  The group then ventures into the door marked with the banner of Vecna.

Inside, they find themselves in a labyrinth, the extent of which they would only later discover.  The find themselves attacked from the darkness by bird-men, through secret doors that appear to open and close without any effort by the assailants.  It turns out to be a guerrilla-like war, but the group manages to withstand it, save Llyr's wolf Kota.

The group takes another long rest, giving Dav time to thoroughly search and map the entire maze with Alexis, and allowing Llyr to call a new companion.

*Late 15/Early 16*
A wolverine, aptly named Bub, heeds Llyr's call.  Dav had discovered three rooms leading out to the north.  The group chooses the western-most one.

Upon entering the room, the party discovers crates and boxes full of mundane supplies.  The crates are marked with the symbol of Balabar Smenk's company.

The group heads further inward, and discovers a room with odd and horrible pillars.  Hands moved from within.  The party set upon two purple-clad men, but soon more joined the fray as well as an incorporeal undead.

Alexis was unable to turn the undead, and the party had little ability to harm it.  The purple-clad men flung spells at the party, and a green-robed man wearing a leather mask summoned powerful monsters.

Llyr fell from the bite of a summoned huge centipede.  Brannak spent most of the fight entralled by the undead's inane mumblings or stunned by the spells of the men, and fell by the powerful claws of a summoned ape.  Bub was destroyed by another ape, after fighting to get out of a web.  Dav fell to more spellslinging.  And Viktor and Alexis both in the end succumbed to madness, unable to cope with repeatedly touching the essence of the undead creature.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 25, 2007)

*Finishing Day 16*

Kushnak, the half-orc war-priest of the little-known Kelanen has been traveling with Eskard, the half-orc powerhouse.   Given Eskard's fairly obvious prowess and the ease with which Kushnak has been able to put that to use, the two have found their working relationship simple and mutually beneficial. 

While traveling, the half-orcs met Nethezar, an odd human cleric devoted to magic.  Nethezar is a healthy, though not strapping, 5'8" 180 pound, prematurely bald man.   The others have found him to be a very mixed-bag.  Sometimes he seems aloof and distant.  Other times he is serene and even pleasant.   Still other times he is intense and speaks with a burning fire in both his voice and eyes.  Regardless of his eccentricities, he has shown himself to be an asset.   In his heavy armor, he can take a blow.  He also channels positive energy, allowing him to heal his companions and fairly effectively turn the undead.   Lastly, his study of magic allows him to use some magical items and cast certain spells that are normally the purview of wizards.

Not one to look a gift horse in the mouth, at least inasmuch as Nethezar is an asset to Kushnak's cause, the half-orc war-priest has inquired little as to Nethezar's motives.   It seems to be the case that Nethezar has no cause or purpose beyond the finding of magic and knowledge, and adventuring is an interesting and profitable way to find such, as long as one is willing to face the inherent risk.

After an interesting barroom brawl, Erdolliel, the elven rogue, joined up with the group to add her talents.

Just this evening, the four made their way into Diamond Lake and found it to likely be the worst place they have seen in their travels.   As the group comes into town, they naturally gravitate toward a place where they can find refreshments.  Upon asking anyone in town, they take the briefest look at the half-orcs, especially Eskard, and immediately point you to the Feral Dog.

Once inside the Dog, the character of the place becomes quite apparent.  It also becomes apparent (after everyone pauses to see the newcomers arrival and quickly return to their drinking and games) that while their presence is noted, they do fit in with the crowd, with Nethezar only a slight exception.
[sblock=OOC]I guess we're a go.  worthley, Bazrim is present and, like everyone else, notes the crew.  I'm trying to avoid railroading this any further, so you're gonna have to work it out from here, I guess.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 25, 2007)

Seeing the group as his opportunity to gain some wealth, the unusually sober dwarf acts quickly.  Pulling aside a bar maid, the short lean dwarf covered in a grey cloak, orders tall tankards of ale and hearty meals for the others before they even have a chance to ponder their orders.  He then makes his way over to the table and introduces himself.  "Name's Barzim.  Now, it's obvious that you aren't from around here, but with me showing you around, that won't be a problem.  You see, I've been here for...."   Bazrim begins to obviously count on his fingers.  "....a damn long time now.  Just like you, I'm not originally from here.  Now, I have a reputation for one people don't mess with, and if you keep me along, we'll be able to get to whatever work you came here to do."

As the dwarf finishes his little speech, the bar maid arrives with large ales and mounds of roasted boar, potatoes, and bread for everyone.  Bazrim hands the woman more than enough coin, turns back to the others and gives a smile that looks aukward and exagerates his scared face that breaks up his beard in some places.


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 25, 2007)

Eskard looks from the dwarf to Kushnak and back to the dwarf.  He hesitates for a moment, grunts, and then tears into his food.  When finished, he looks around expectently at his companions plates.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]The Feral Dog doesn't ACTUALLY serve anything nearly as nice as roasted boar with potatoes.  But they do have food, and, if you pay enough, it doesn't completely suck.  Anyway, that's just a note.  For weary travelers, what they have on hand, plus some ale, is probably good enough.

Oh, and I guess Nethezar will take orange.[/sblock]
Nethezar looks quizically a moment at the dwarf.  He opens his mouth to reply, but the man actually says nothing.  Instead, he turns his attention to the arriving ale.  "Goody, goody," he states greedily as his expression drastically changes to one of mirth.  He sips at his ale and looks to Kushnak without expression.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 26, 2007)

Erdolliel looks at the food, Barzim, and then at Kushnak.  She shrugs while she grabs the nearest ale and sniffs the food.  "You're new at this sort of thing aren't you there?  Why don't people tend to mess with you?  It obviously can't be your ability in a knife fight.  I suppose if it was this town will be a breeze.  What's going on in town anyway?"

She proceeds to drink the ale, but waits for a few more people to eat the food first.


----------



## worthley (Apr 26, 2007)

Bazrim opens his cloak to reveal different flasks and wands to the others. "I rarely get close enough for a knife to matter.  I have studied in the arcane.  These are just the back up plan."  Bazrim takes a long pull from his ale and wipes his mouth.  "As for this town, there seems to be more people like you comming to town lately.....You know.......Adventurers.  Well, they've been going to the cairns mostly.  Some return dejected, others secretive, and others don't return at all."  Bazrim digs into his meal and quickly begins to talk again with a mouth full of food.  "There is also the option of working 'protection' for any of the mine owners, and I'm sure they can find more interesting work for you than just as guards."


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 26, 2007)

In a vastly overdramatic fashion (though it is unclear whether such was intended) Nethezar's voice drops to a hushed whisper, or what would pass for one in the din of the Feral Dog.  "The arcane?  What secrets do you know of the arcane?  Have you knowledge of, and the strength of will to utter the word that brings death?  Can you turn a foe to ash with a ray from your finger?  Or is _prestidigitation_ your hallmark?  Under which master did you study as apprentice?  Do you serve the Witch Goddess, the Master of All That Is Secret and Hidden, or the Uncaring?" he quickly rattles off the words with a fire in his eye.
[sblock=worthley]1) _power word kill_ 2) _disintegrate_ 3) Wee Jas 4) Vecna 5) Boccob.  Clear?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 26, 2007)

"More importantly." Kushnak butts in after being silent all this time, "What are you going to do when I shove my sword up your gullet for not ordering enough ale."


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 26, 2007)

After a beat, the half-orc chuckles to himself and continues, "Hah, no, I don't see swordplay with you being that interesting.  Besides, any free ale is good free ale.  The fact of the matter is, this place makes me almost sick to my stomach."


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 26, 2007)

Eskard laughs overly loud and awkwardly. "More ale!" he shouts as he reaches out to smack Bazrim on the shoulder.


----------



## worthley (Apr 26, 2007)

"Whoa....whoa......" Bazrim trys to slow down the stampeeding questions from Nethezar.  "I'm not quite that skilled, but I can do more than just make some flickering lights and sparks.  Let's just say I'm somewhere between those two.  As for my master, it is something I prefer not to talk about at this time, but I have studied from many across the land."

Bazrim pulls aside the nearest barmaid and whispers something to her and hands her some coin.  "Well, for your question about what god I serve, I have spent much time studying the religions.  I find that each god has their vitures, and thus cannot bring myself to follow one, but respect all of them."

Bazrim turns his head back toward the bar.  "As for the ale, it should be.......Oh here it comes."  The bar maid drops full pictures infront of the half-orcs, and fresh tankards infront of the rest.  "I think this should keep your sword out of my gullet for a while."


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 26, 2007)

"Interesting," says Kushnak at Bazrim.  

"What do you make of this one, Erdolliel?  It seems to me we don't need a guide, but we are short a packmule.  If you want to keep talking about adventurers, though, I'll listen, dwarf.  If there have been many here, they certainly aren't doing anything good for the place."

"And if they're disappearing, then there must be something about that needs dealing with."


----------



## worthley (Apr 26, 2007)

"A pack mule?  Well, I don't think I would be much good as one of those.  As you can see, I barely have the physical strength to carry my belongings."  Bazrim grabs his ale with two hands, taking a drink from it.

"Now, for that adventuring.  Well, two groups have been checking out different cairns around here lately.  Can't really remember what ones.  First group found nothing, and let everone know it and then I think they left.  The second group came here often, but never really talked about what the've been doing.  It was mainly a dwarf and a lady of some god, can't remember off hand.  Well, they always had a few people with them.  Changed often.  They were always secretive, and crowded closely around a table.  Well, they haven't been seen for a while here now, but heard they may have been involved with a murder of some mine owner's henchmen.  So, that leaves you with options, if you want to look into that whole situation."  Bazrim then leans back in his chair, waiting for a responce, drinking his ale with one hand once again.


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 27, 2007)

"Adventurers getting involved in the mining business?  Something interesting is going on here, that's for sure.  It looks like our stay in this dung-heap may not be totally useless."

Kushnak dives into his dinner.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 27, 2007)

"Which mine owner might it be?  If it gets good money in our pockets, we could try to track them down and take care of them for him.  There is bound to be other work for an owner down some muscle.

As for this one, he might prove to be a useful source of local knowledge.  If he can't keep up we'll just leave him somewhere...else."

Erdolliel slides her food in front of Eskard and grabs another ale.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 27, 2007)

*Day 17*

[sblock=OOC]I'm gonna take the liberty of moving this forward.  If you guys want to keep talking, please do so.[/sblock]Unfortunately, Bazrim cannot confirm anything more than he's already stated about mine owner, and even what he has heard is only rumor.

Between the food and drink, the group is able to make a good night, even in the somewhat nasty surroundings of the Feral Dog.  While it seems like there is the potential for fights at random, nothing untoward breaks out.  After getting some drinks in, Bazrim is able to direct the newcomers to any of the establishments for a place to sleep, depending upon the quality of place you each desire.

You meet up in the morning, refreshed.  Upon seeing Diamond Lake in the morning light, the newcomers realize it is, in fact, even worse a place than they likely thought at first.  You also learn that others have taken note of your presence.

The group, once it has gathered someplace suitable, is approached by a very nondescript man around 30 years old.  "Morning to you folk," he says with a nod for the group.  "I'm called Gregor and I work for one of the mine managers in town, Balabar Smenk.  He has a proposition for you, if you'll come to his home and hear him out.  No commitment asked.  Just a moment to hear what he has to say."  He waits for you to discuss anything you have among yourself, and then leads you on.[sblock=OOC]Again, I'm taking some liberty here.[/sblock]You find yourselves approaching a sodden old mansion that looks several decades past its prime.  It is a testament that even the most affluent in Diamond Lake are not truly well off.  Three thugs linger near the mansion wielding lead pipes and stern glances, but they back off after a nod from Gregor.  Despite this, the doors are wide open.  "Oh yeah," Gregor snickers, "Smenk made a promise that he'd always be available to his miners.  Ha!"  Inside, three great bestial apes prowl the outer corridors, chained to a rail running through the whole floor.  They come close and sniff loudly, but stay back.

You are brought up what once was a grand staircase to an office on the second floor.  Inside, flanked by two more thugs, a fat, pompous-looking man sits bellied up to a desk as he picks from a plate full of meat and cheese.  There are no chairs present, save the one in which the man sits, his lovehandles rolling over the arms on the side.  So you are forced to stand, like poor petitioners, while he finishes first the food in his mouth and then a second mouthful that he quickly shoves in.  After swallowing, the man takes a swig from a pint near him and finally looks up at the group.

"Balabar Smenk," Gregor intones as an introduction.

"I have a grave problem," Smenk begins, "and I've been told that you may be the only people in this place that can help me.  I'm being extorted.  Ragnolin Dourstone, that dwarf mine manager, has made the bowels of his mine a haven for some fanatic cultists, the Ebon Triad.  Problem is that Dourstone needed to be able to get them some supplies, food and the like.  Naturally, he came to me, knowing that I'd never have the heart to turn from people in need.  I didn't know then who these people were.  But then I started hearing rumors about them.  I sent my right hand man to ask Dourstone about the rumors.  I'd not want to be helping the likes of such cultists.  The next morning, I awoke to find my man's severed head in my bed."  The gluttonous man quivers a moment and takes a long pull from his pint.

"I didn't know what to do, but I feared the worst.  I called upon some close associates, people I knew I could trust, to get into the mine and confirm or deny my fears.  This is all that remains of them."  He pulls from his vest two holy symbols, one of Heironeous and one of Pelor, both covered in dried blood.  "I don't know what your personal feelings are about those two gods, but if you know what they stand for, you know that it would take the utmost villiany to kill those that would wear these."

The fat man shakes his head.  "I'm in a bind.  If I stop sending them supplies, I'll end up dead.  But if I keep sending them supplies, I'm complicit, helping those fanatics.  Only the gods know what they must be doing, but it cannot be good.  I managed to get someone inside to sneak back this," Smenk places a stone key, with the holy symbol of Erythnul on it, on the corner of the desk near you.  "In Dourstone's mine, there's an elevator to a temple below.  I think part of the cult was taken care of by my poor dead friends, but the Erythnul worshipers are still there.  Can you root them out and save us from the fanatics?"


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 27, 2007)

Eskard picks up the holy symbol "Er-e-th..." and shakes his head.  "You talk lots and we want work.". He turns to the others and bounces impatiently.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 27, 2007)

Erdolliel snorts once during Smenk's speech.  "You don't have to sugar coat it, well not for ME at least.  I don't doubt that you are being extorted or that these are some evil people.  For whatever reason, you've gotten yourself in a bind with this cult and now you need to get out.  Do you know anything specific that we might encounter down there?  More importantly, how much gold are we looking to make to clean out this rat nest?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 27, 2007)

Smenk opens his mouth to answer, but is interrupted by Nethezar.  "Ebon Triad...  Evil cult dedicated to merging Hextor, Vecna, and Erythnul into some kind of Overgod.  The cultists are considered heretics by the other priests of those three gods.  The more... doctrinal... priests try to keep the existence of the Ebon Triad suppressed in hopes of stemming the flow of converts," the cleric of Boccob muses almost to himself.

"That means clerics of those three deities will likely be present," Nethezar continues, addressing Erdolliel's first question.  "Vecna worship likely entails at least some number of wizards.  And both Erythnul and Hextor attract more martial types."

Smenk coughs loudly.  "I don't know of anything other than people down there, but only the gods know.  As for payment, the cultists likely have a fair share of valuables.  I have nothing to offer you up front.  I've been operating at a loss due to the rates they force me to accept.  But if you succeed, I'll be able to cut into my last reserves: 1,500 gold to split as you see fit.  Otherwise, I'm going to need that simply to last."
[sblock=worthley]Bazrim personally had never heard of the Ebon Triad before and knows nothing about it.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 28, 2007)

Erdolliel looks around at the group divvying up the gold.  "300 hundred each... If they don't have some decent equipment we'll be stretching our necks pretty far.  What do you think Kushnak?"


----------



## worthley (Apr 28, 2007)

Bazrim looks at Erdolliel, and interjects before Kushnak can respond.  "It will be for much more than 300 gold each.  Those holy symbols mean that they they had the ability to take down two that were strong enough for their churches to let them go on such a journey.  And you need much more than a rusty blade or some apprentice spells in a book to be able to kill them.  I have no doubt that we would be able to find more than double what this man is offering us down there in treasures.  The problem won't be getting enough coin for the effort.  The problem is how much info can we get about this forsaken place before we go."


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 28, 2007)

Kushnak sits back, awaiting his companions' opinions on the subject.  Hearing the last of it, he puts forward his thoughts. "It seems that something needs to be done.  At least an investigation.  What this one," he says, pointing to Smenk, "doesn't offer too much in the way of concrete information.  However, we don't need much information to know there'll be a fight to be had, and that I'm all for."

"As for payment, well, getting us in to the place should be payment enough up front.  You snuck someone else in, Smenk.  How about you get us in, then we'll see what we can do."


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 28, 2007)

Smenk raises an eyebrow.  "My dead friends," he points to the holy symbols, "got in on their own.  But I do know more than I did a couple days ago.  He gestures to Gergor.

"Dourstone has two dozen guards in his mining camp," Gregor begins.  "Half are human, and half are dwarven.  The dwarves, as makes sense, keep watch at night.  No matter which dozen are on watch at any given time, they are broken into four seperate groups.  Two squads of four men or dwarves walk a wooden stockade around the camp's perimeter.  One squad of two are stationed in a small guard tower.  The final squad of two sit at the gate."

"You can't just barge into the camp and start killing the guards," Smenk continues.  "While I don't know, I'd guess many of them aren't cultists.  You'd like... well, people attacking the mine.  Maybe you can sneak in, or maybe bribe the guards.  If you go in during the day, you might run into a score of miners, but they'll likely give no trouble.  Maybe a coin to keep them from telling the guards would be good.  But once inside, just head for the elevator.  I've been told it is very clearly marked."

Nethezar mumbles, almost inaudibly, "I can make us silent.  And if our wizard isn't adept enough to cast _invisibility sphere_, maybe we could find a scroll."


----------



## worthley (Apr 28, 2007)

"I don't have the ability from my book to do so, but we could buy a scroll to do that."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 28, 2007)

"Your dear "friends" were most certainly helping you out of the goodness of their hearts I'm sure.  I, however, am not.  If we have to do this on our own, a scroll might be better regardless.  It saves the dwarf's spells for keeping the other wizards off our backs.  Where might we be able to procure one in this town?

Assuming that these cults still have some decent equipment left, could we even find a suitable fence for the goods around this piss hole?"


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 28, 2007)

"Always practical when it comes to gold, aren't you, girl.  What about the joy of battle?" Kushnak chides the rogue.  He turns to the tub of lard addressing them and informs him, "It looks like you found your mercenaries.  If you're not going to be of any more help, we'll be off."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 28, 2007)

Erdolliel laughs at Kushnak's chiding.  "The battle is only an added perk to sweeten the reward at the end.  If we got the gold for free, we'd all end up looking like him in no-time.  We will be in touch when the vipers den has been cleaned."


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 28, 2007)

"Why don't we just go kill Dourstone first or at least get him to let us in his mine?" Eskar asks even as he readies himself to go.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 29, 2007)

As the group converses, Smenk simply goes back to eating.  Gregor begins walking out, obviously meaning for you to follow.  As he does so, he tries to answer some of your questions.

"If you need a scroll, try either Allustan the Sage or maybe Benazel the Alchemist.  For selling any loot you find, most of the shops in town will take your goods, no questions asked."  Gregor gives a quick run-down of the various shops in town, what they deal in, and where they are located.  However, given the size of Diamond Lake, you'd likely guess that anything worth serious coin would have to be brought to a larger city.

He then turns to Eskard.  "Dourstone let the cultists into his mine.  No doubt he knows what they are, so he wouldn't let you in.  And killing him, well... Probably not worth the effort.  He's an up-and-comer in Diamond Lake."  Sensing that the half-orc perhaps doesn't get the niceties of the situation, Gregor leaves it at that.

Gregor leads you outside, and the apes follow you right to the door.  The man quickly points the way once more to various places and turns to leave.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 30, 2007)

"Well in order to buy the scroll we'll probably have to spend money.  Personally I don't have enough at all."[sblock=oc]I got something like 16 gold[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 30, 2007)

"I am also quite short on the funds.  The other options is that we can always try to find a gap in the patrols to get in."
[sblock=ooc]about 8 gold[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 30, 2007)

"I have lots of gold.... But what's a scroll for..." Eskard says growing visibly more impatient.

[sblock=oc]~125 gold.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 30, 2007)

"I also have a good amount, but its not enough," Nethezar adds.
[sblock=OOC]~118[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 30, 2007)

"Ok. Does that mean we go now?"


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 30, 2007)

"It's a new experience for me, paying for the privilege of doing work.  I suppose that would ensure the employee really has their heart in it," Kushnak comments as the group leaves.  "I wonder if he treats his miners with the same respect."

"In any case I have a few hundred gold to contribute."

[sblock=ooc]250ish[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 30, 2007)

Bazrim begins to lead the others to Allustan.  "Well, We can divy up whatever people contribute to the scroll first, then we can take equal shares of the spoils."[sblock=ooc]I assume that we can jump to allustan or even just past it.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 30, 2007)

"Yes, pay each of you back first, and then even splits for the gold."  Erdolliel starts walking towards Allustan's home.[sblock=oc]I'm going to assume that everyone donates what they have and then MN can donate the 108 that's left.  Anyone have problems with that?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 30, 2007)

Nethezar nods in agreement.

Visiting the home of the sage Allustan is like having a moment of fresh air.  The sage does his business from a charming red and deep blue home on a rare stretch of healthy grass.  A small meditation garden sits against the face of the house with stones and pools in concentric circles.  It is quite a contrast from the huge, though ill-kept, home of Smenk.

The sage conducts his business with you from a large tree stump in the front yard, which serves well as a table.  As you request the scroll, he asks no questions and quickly returns to his home for one that he happens to have on hand.  He takes the standard payment.
[sblock=OOC]If any of you want to talk to him at all or any such, feel free.  Otherwise that should take care of it.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 30, 2007)

Kushnak prepares with the others as necessary, then awaits the appointed time, preferably that evening.  "Get us past the non-combatants then, boys.  Then we can start the real dance."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 30, 2007)

Erdolliel is content to keep the talking to a minimum with the wizard until she has a need for further services from him.  She then prepares herself for the night ahead.


----------



## worthley (Apr 30, 2007)

"How long does this last for?"  Bazrim waits for a simple answer from Allustan, glances at the scroll, and smiles.  "Very good."

Bazrim then heads off, and walks slow enough that someone else takes the lead, as if he had much choice with his size.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 1, 2007)

As the group walks away, Nethezar turns to the others.  "When do we go, and are there other preparations to which we must attend?"


----------



## worthley (May 1, 2007)

"Well, this spell means that we don't need to wait for the cover of darkness, but I think we should wait for the mine workers to leave before we make our way in.  It means there is less chance of someone bumping into us, and blowing the whole thing."


----------



## o3caudata (May 1, 2007)

Eskard watches and waits as Kushnak prepares with the others as necessary, then awaits the appointed time, preferably that evening.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 1, 2007)

"Even silenced and invisible we will have to take care to not disturb anything as we pass.  The gates will probably be open during the shift change and the guards will be more distracted.  Maybe I should lead us through the top part of the mine.  We also ought to stay in formation for as long as we can and use the invisibility to our advantage when we get down to the cultists.  

"Eskard, we are going to have to be VERY careful for a little bit here, don't attack anyone until you see the signal.  Kushnak, can you make sure Eskard understands that?

"Other than that I am ready to go."[sblock=oc]Erdolliel will lead (if no one objects) and will outfit herself as described in the OC thread except her sword will be readied.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 1, 2007)

Kushnak goes along with the others' desires for the moment, visibly excited for the possibility of a coming battle.  

He notes to Erdolliel, "There's little chance we'll go unnoticed once we enter the mine, as we'll need to carry light for some to see.  There's little magic can do to shield that from the eyes of anyone around."

The half-orc takes up a flank position and moves carefully with the others.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 1, 2007)

"If there is lighting already, we can hide our sources.  If there isn't light, any advantage we can get against these people should be seized.  It may not help much, but it will help some."


----------



## Dichotomy (May 2, 2007)

The group waits until the hubub that surrounds the miners' quit time, which isn't until daylight is gone.  With the aid of the scroll and Nethezar's silence spell, the party easily makes it in.  Just after you enter, a passage cuts down and to the left from the main tunnel with signs warning the miners to stay away.

You soon come to an elevator operated by the manpower of those inside it.  You descend about 200 feet and it takes four or five minutes to make the descent, causing your spells to expire partway down.  At the bottom you find yourselves in a strange room.

Three short passages lead from this chamber, one to the north of the elevator and one to the east and west.  The door to the north is marked with the symbol of a human hand grasping an eye.  A pair of crimson banners flanks the door to the east, which appears mostly broken.  Each banner marked with the symbol of a gauntled fist clutching six arrows.  The west door is rough stone and free of all markings.  To the south, the chamber opens into a vast domed hall.  In stark contrast to the rough mine passages above, this place bears the mark of an expert artisan.  The black, marble tile floor glistens in the light of several glowing torches, while elaborate, carefully worked marble pillars and arches sweep over the chamber.  Toward the back of the chamber, opposite the elevator's door, is a large pool of dark liquid that appears tinged with an eerie red glow.  A stairway carved into the curved wall around the pool ascends to a platform thirty feet above the pool.  The chamber's domed ceiling arches to a height of sixty feet over the pool's surface.


----------



## o3caudata (May 2, 2007)

Obviously awstruck, Eskard wanders the main room.  He pokes a stick into the pool and smells it.  Then he examines the broken door.  He returns to the main room with an eager look on his face and his greatsword in hand.  "Which way?"


----------



## michael_noah (May 2, 2007)

"Smenk said the Erythnul worshipping heathens were still here, so we should start..."

As they decide, Kushnak makes himself ready by casting a few spells.
[sblock=ooc]Know: rel +6 for the symbols.

gonna do a bull's strength, magic weapon right before we go in a door.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 2, 2007)

Erdolliel watches the cavern open up as they slowly travel down the elevator shaft.  "Nice touch for the bowels of the earth..."  As she walks out of the elevator she looks at the three doors.  "Hmmm, they went through one of the doors and died.  SOMEONE went through that door it looks like.  Should we start there and hope to finish off what they started?"

She begins to cautiously lead towards the broken door to the east.

[sblock=oc]assuming that east is still empty after the butt kicking we gave it, we should go to whatever way Erythnul's symbol is.  Errdolliel will take point and look for traps while we move.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Kushnak, Bazrim, and Nethezar all know which symbols are which.  The hand/eye being Vecna and the fist being Hextor.  There's no Erythnul symbol, but process of elimination...[/sblock]
As Eskard pokes a stick into the pool, he can tell, even without touching it, that the dark viscous substance is incredibly cold.  The liquid is opaque and dark, except where the odd red glow tinges it, almost like red streaks, though not quite that well-defined.  The half-orc can also tell that it seems like it gets thicker the deep he prods his stick.

Cursory examination of the broken door makes it appear empty beyond.  It is dark and there appears to be no sound or movement.

While the others look at the pool or the doors, Nethezar climbs to the top platform.  "Interesting," almost purrs.  He picks up a wicker basket that he finds there and brings it back down.  He shakes a leather pouch taken from the basket, and the sound of coins can be heard within.  He also pulls out a silver statue representation of Erythnul.  "Most interesting."
[sblock=OOC]There's 100 gp in coins.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 2, 2007)

Erdolliel plucks 16 gold pieces out of the pouch and puts them in her own belt pouch. "It's probably best if I just get my piddly amount out of the way first so that we don't have to worry about it later.

"The Hextorites appear to have been dealt with.  So the question is do we face magic or chaos first?  I am still in favor of ensuring that this branch has been completely finished."


----------



## worthley (May 3, 2007)

Bazrim looks at the pool and trys to remember if he knows anything of such things.  After the examination he prepares himself for the unexpected and casts a spell upon himself.

"I suggest we double check the Hextor door first.  This will decrease the likelyhood that we are attacked from behind, along with giving us the option using the area for any advantage we may gain from it."

[sblock=ooc]knowledge Religion, arcana, and planes.  cast mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 3, 2007)

Bazrim's wealth of knowledge can tell him nothing about the strange pool and the substance within.

Nethezar appears to concur with Bazrim and Erodolliel's assessment as he nods.

After making their preparations, the group moves through the broken door.  After a thorough examination, it seems evident that the prior party must have made quite a ruckus here.  Bodies can be found everywhere, and there is absolutely nothing of value or interest to be found.



[sblock=OOC]I'm not going to spend the time re-describing this place.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 3, 2007)

"Well, what door next?  I have no preference, as one leads to what killed the other group and the other door holds the unknown.  Erdolliel, you should check to see if either door is trapped.  This might make our decision much easier."

[sblock=ooc]Bazrim will keep in the middle of the group for marching order.  He will also not want to carry a light source, as he doesn't need one.  Just for future reference[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 3, 2007)

Erdolliel cocks her head to the side at the dwarf's advice, but speaks to Kushnak.  "Shall we see if they fell to chaos then?  Or test aur metal against magic?"  She then goes and examines the doors.[sblock=oc]check for traps and if they are locked.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 4, 2007)

Examination of the doors does not reveal any traps but does show that both doors are locked.


----------



## michael_noah (May 4, 2007)

"Are you done poking about now, girl?"


----------



## TiCaudata (May 4, 2007)

"Decided where you want to go yet boy?  These doors are both locked, we might have a key for one.  Locks aren't too good at stopping me usually though."


----------



## michael_noah (May 4, 2007)

"I've been decided since we got here."  Kushnak stands beside the blank door and waits for it to be unlocked.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 4, 2007)

[sblock=OC]I'll just pretend she took the key to move things along here.[/sblock]Erdolliel attempts to use the key with Erythnul's symbol on the door.[sblock=oc]If the door doesn't open with the key, she'll pick the lock with her masterwork tools[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 4, 2007)

Eskard stands ready, almost quivering, quite entirely focused on whatever the otherside of the door brings.


----------



## worthley (May 4, 2007)

Bazrim waits for the door to be opened


----------



## Dichotomy (May 4, 2007)

The stone key does indeed open the unmarked door.  The door opens to reveal a tunnel much in contrast with both the chamber with the pool and the area through the broken door of the Hextorites.  Rather than smooth and crafted, the tunnel before you seems like little more than natural fissure in rock.  The walls and floor are rough and uneven, making the walls easier to climb, but the floor more difficult to tread upon.  There is also no light to be seen within.  The light from the elevator chamber shows rough steps leading down into the cave into darkness.



[sblock=OOC]North is up.  You guys are entering from the east.  I'm sorry.  The map is not good quality at all.  I'm not sure why this one is so fuzzy.

Unless I note otherwise, there are no light sources save any you have.  Further, the floor/ground is difficult terrain.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 4, 2007)

Bazrim studdies the cave best he can to see what he can tell from the it.
[sblock=ooc]stonecunning[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.



I'm not sure what you are attempting to do.  Are you making search checks of each square?  Are you just sorta looking inside (which would NOT be making search checks, and therefore, mean that you are only talking about the auto-searching, which happens even without you saying anything)?  If you want to know the depth, you are about 200 feet down, as I already mentioned.  I'm just not at all sure what you are attempting to do here.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I plan on performing a search of the first 15 feet.  Sorry, I should have been more specific.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 4, 2007)

Erdolliel nods to Nethezar as she enters the tunnel.  She proceeds cautiously looking for traps and creatures, not moving beyond the light he carries.[sblock=oc]as before she will quietly take point looking for traps, tricky spots, monsters etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Just for future reference, it takes a full-round action to search a 5 by 5 square.  While Bazrim can certainly spend 3 rounds search if he wants, if Erdolliel is "tak[ing] point looking for traps," you will be going rather slowly.[/sblock]
As the elf nods to him, Nethezar pulls his masterwork morningstar from his pack.  The head glows as if on fire, but radiates no heat.


----------



## o3caudata (May 6, 2007)

Eskard smiles hugely as the group readies and waits on their departure.

[sblock=oc]Eskard will bring up the rear unless anyone asks otherwise.  He has his greatsword drawn and will stay 5' behind the person in front of him.  No light.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 6, 2007)

Kushnak advances on the merits of his darkvision.  Looking for trouble.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 7, 2007)

The group crawls forward, as first Erdolliel and then Bazrim search the first fifteen feet of the tunnel.  That search turns up nothing.
[sblock=OOC]I don't know what you guys want to do.  I think Erdolliel is going first.  Is she just in front of the line, or is she further ahead?  Eskard is last.  Bazrim is in the middle.  If I were to guess, I'd presume that Kushnak would be second... but I shouldn't have to guess.

I also wasn't clear before, as I failed to explicitly state a question.  Do you intend to proceed moving five feet per round?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 7, 2007)

Bazrim makes his way down the hallway in the middle of the group commenting on what he notices of the stonework.
[sblock=ooc]I will only take a look if it doesn't slow the group down any more than we are going when I get into the cave, if that makes sence[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 7, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Erdolliel will be searching on the edge of the constant and shadowy light.  Wherever that puts everyone else is up to them.  I can just move silently and keep a look out if speed is of the essence for any of MN's spells.  Otherwise, moving slow shouldn't be much of a problem if we say that we want to stop for anything of interest such as a discovered item or a trap or a monster should it?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 7, 2007)

"Get moving!" Kushnak whispers harshly.  If the rogue doesn't move at a more speedy pace, he shoulders past her and leads the group himself.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 7, 2007)

"Keep your pants on!  You won't get a very good fight if you are killed in an ambush."  Erdolliel leads the group, keeping an eye out for danger.  [sblock=OC]hide and move silently -5 penalty for both, which comes out to a +5 to both skills.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 7, 2007)

As she stalks ahead, Kushnak follows with blade ready, 10' back.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 7, 2007)

A forest of stalactities and stalagmites fills this cavern.  The rocky formations make it difficult to see far ahead, as they choke most of this natural cave.  The steady, rythmic splash of water dripping into a puddle echoes through the chamber.  The ground here is rough and uneven.



[sblock=OOC]As mentioned, the ground is difficult terrain (hopefully the link is right this time).

Nethezar's mace has _continual flame_ on it.  Light is as a torch: 20 feet bright; 40 feet shadowy; both effectively doubled for Erdolliel's low-light vision.

In theory, Erdolliel would be able to see further, but the rock formations block it.  Actually, you can't REALLY see the whole room, but you get the idea.

Also, I realized in my discussions with Ti about how far ahead he wants Erdolliel to be, we never mentioned the low-light vision.  Did you want to be 20 feet away or 40?  To what extent, if any, does Ti's answer change the positioning of the rest of the group?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 7, 2007)

"Oh look, a cave."  Eskard says turning his attention back to the ground so as not to trip.


----------



## worthley (May 7, 2007)

"Yes, yes it is.  I say we wait for her to check it out, and then move on."


----------



## TiCaudata (May 7, 2007)

[sblock=oc]She'll stay 20' ahead of the light (10' ahead of MN) as long as the terrain sucks.  If it starts to get better she'll move up to 30' ahead of the light.[/sblock]  Upon reaching the cavern Erdolliel stops short for a second.  She quickly glances left and right through the stala**ites before proceeding. [sblock=oc]she won't go forward without being able to see at least 10' in front of her.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 8, 2007)

Despite her attempts at stealth, apparently Erdolliel was noticed.  Three previously unseen humanoids, with gray skin blending in with the walls and empty eye sockets, suddenly attack the elf.  The two furthest away throw javelins, but their aim is horrid.  The third attacks with a morningstar, but the elf doesn't even need to dodge the abysmal blow.



[sblock=OOC]Be aware of the cover the rock formations provide.  [EDIT]At best, #2 and 3 are in only shadowy illumination.  #1 is in the dark.

Surprise round (Erdolliel's spot check was ALMOST as bad as her hide check)
3: throws javelin at R, 7+, miss
2: throws javelin at R, 5+, miss
1: attacks R with morningstar, 2+, miss

Surprise round didn't do much there...

Status and Init:
Erdolliel (22)
Bazrim (21)
Nethezar (12)
Kushnak (11)
Eskard (10)
3 (9)
2 (5)
1 (3)[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 8, 2007)

Kushnak, without a word, wades through the pillars, carving with his sword as he moves through the cavern.  

Quickly stepping south, he brushes aside the morningstar of the humanoid assailant and swings with his greatsword.

[sblock=ooc]kill #1.  +9, 2d6+8 i think.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 8, 2007)

Erdolliel steps SW and spars with one of the javeliners.  [sblock=oc]move to just N of #2 and kill it. +6 1d6+3 I think.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 8, 2007)

Bazrim makes his way next to Kushnak, reaching into a pouch on his belt, says a few words and sends an arrow forward at an enemy.  The arrow eats away at what it comes in contact with.
[sblock=ooc]I should have line of sight to shoot 3 with melf's acid arrow from the square to the west of Kushnak.  Ranged touch attack +5, 2d4 damage for 2 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 8, 2007)

Eskard makes his way into the room.  "FINALLY!" he grumbles, making his way to the closest one still standing.

[sblock=oc]Dodge against the one I move to(or close to, in the event i can't actually get to one). If for some reason I can't get to a spot next to the one closest i will pick the foe standing 2nd closest to me and move to some threatening square.  The same applies for the 3rd opponent as well.  In the event that i can't get to any threatening squares for any opponents,  i'll move as close as i can.  It is ok if i provoke AoO's in doing so.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 8, 2007)

(sorry, little time)



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: moves; attacks 2, 15+, concealment roll 68, hit, 4 damage
Bazrim: moves; "shoots" 3, 2+, miss
Nethezar: delays
Kushnak: moves; attacks 1, 8+, hit, 13 damage, 1 drops
Eskard: moves (I hope you don't mind my pick of target)
Nethezar: moves; casts bless
3: moves
Eskard: AoO, 5+, miss
2: draws morningstar, attacks R, 17+, hit, 7 damage
1: bleeds

Status and Init:
Erdolliel (22): 7 damage
Bazrim (21)
Kushnak (11)
Eskard (10)
Nethezar
3 (9)
2 (5): 4 damage
1 (3): 14 damage, uncons & dying

Bless: 4 mins remain[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 8, 2007)

"We need to stop that one, before it gets others."  Bazrim then steps toward the one that is fleeing and lets a pair of magic projectiles fly at the evil.
[sblock=ooc]step diagonal sw 1 square and magic missle 3[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 8, 2007)

Erdolliel waits for her comrades to act.[sblock=oc]Alright, I think I have a shot from where I am.  If I do, then I will drop, draw, and shoot from where I am standing.

If I can't get any sort of shot off, and #2 is still standing I will attack #2 again.

If #2 is not standing then I will get as close as I can to #3 and attack #3 if I can.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 8, 2007)

Somehow flowing in his weighty garb, the half-orc continues his assault on the unknown foes.

[sblock=ooc]Kill the next one. 

p.s. I don't know when my buffs will run out.  It was my intention to cast them before entering a door behind which I thought there was an actual threat, but I wasn't very clear about that.  My suggestion would be some arbitrary decision by Di.
[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 9, 2007)

Eskard chases the fleeing foe.

[sblock=oc]Double move to #3[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 9, 2007)

Erdolliel swings at the eyeless humanoid next to her, but smacks a stalactite errantly.

Bazrim's missles of force streak out and crush into the flee creature, but aren't enough to drop it.

Kushnak, apparently off-balance from the ground or something, fails to connect as he attacks.

Eskard chases his foe, threatening him with fearsome sword.

Nethezar looks at the others, shrugs is shoulders rather nonchalantly considering the melee, and starts to follow Eskard.  He mumbles something about not leaving the 'little one' alone.

The humanoad near Eskard attempts to back away.  With amazing ferocity, the simple half-orc brings his greatsword straight down onto his foe.  The sword bites into the shoulder, and cleaves all the way down to the creature's hips.  Its broken form falls to the floor.

The remaining one wildly lashes out at Erdolliel, but the elf easily dodges this time.



[sblock=OOC]My arbitrary decision is that Kushnak's min/level buffs ended a long time ago.  I think it would have taken longer than 4 mins to go through the Hextorite place, which is what it seemed like the group wanted to do.

I have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA what Ti intends Erdolliel to be doing (most especially regarding the fact that it sounds sorta like she's delaying, but maybe not...).  In the interest of speeding this up, I'm just gonna go.

Erdolliel: attacks 2, 7+, miss
Bazrim: moves; magic missle 3, 5 damage total
Kushnak: moves; attacks 2, 5+, miss
Eskard: moves
Nethezar: moves
3: moves
Eskard: AoO, 19+ threat, 12+, crit, 29 damage... yeah... he's sorta dead
2: attacks R, 8+, miss
1: stops bleeding

Status and Init:
Erdolliel (22): 7 damage
Bazrim (21)
Kushnak (11)
Eskard (10)
Nethezar
3 (9): so damn dead that his mom died too
2 (5): 4 damage
1 (3): 14 damage, uncons & stable

Bless: 39 rounds remain[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 9, 2007)

Bazrim waits to see if the others will slay the remaining enemy before using one of his spells.
[sblock=ooc]He will delay until right before the last one goes, and if it isn't killed, he will magic missle it.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 9, 2007)

"GRRAAAA" growls Eskard.  He spits on his fallen foe, and eagerly returns to his companions.

[sblock=oc]Get next to 2 if he's still standing and i can.  Otherwise get as close as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 9, 2007)

Erdolliel tries to cut down her foe once more.[sblock=oc]attack #2[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 9, 2007)

Kushnak searches for better footing and continues his assault.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: attacks, 19+ threat, 8+ no crit, 6 damage
Bazrim: delays
Kushnak: attacks 14+ hit, 10 damage, it drops[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 9, 2007)

Erdolliel carefully maneuvers within the cavern to ensure that the creatures are corpses, and to see if they have anything worthwhile on their bodies.


----------



## worthley (May 9, 2007)

Bazrim looks at the bodies and trys to figure out what they are, then begins to remove their heads, and separates them from their bodies.  "Can never be too careful"
[sblock=ooc]knowledge religion, planes, and arcana +10[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 9, 2007)

The elven woman watches the diminutive mage warily. "Or too crazy, I guess," she murmurs when he is done.


----------



## worthley (May 9, 2007)

"You may think I'm crazy, but I've learned the hard way that the best way to keep something dead is to decapitate it."


----------



## Dichotomy (May 10, 2007)

Erdolliel's search of the three turns up three morningstars, three heavy wooden shields, and seven javelins.  They also each have several small, sharp stones stitched into their flesh in the pattern of a five-pointed star the size of a human palm.  None in the group know the significance of the symbol.

Bazrim, with his vast knowledge, can rattle off a litany of the things that he knows these creatures are not (meaning any of the creatures covered by the skills he has), but he cannot discern what they actually are.

After Bazrim is done with his grusome work, Nethezar nods absently.  "Hope we didn't need to talk to them for any reason..." the odd cleric mumbles.


----------



## worthley (May 10, 2007)

Pointing his dagger at the tunnel ahead of them.  "The path goes that way, what more did we need to ask them?"


----------



## o3caudata (May 10, 2007)

"Keep moving."


----------



## TiCaudata (May 10, 2007)

"While this might be as disgusting as the dwarf's actions, we might need one of these..."  Erdolliel peels off a star from one of the monsters, skin and all.

She then proceeds further down the tunnel.


----------



## michael_noah (May 10, 2007)

Kushnak wipes his blade before continuing.  "That was hardly satisfying.  The real battle must be ahead yet."


----------



## Dichotomy (May 11, 2007)

With both tasks done, the group presses onward.

The corridor turns to reveal another room choked with rocky formations.  Stalagmites and stalactites block the line of sight ahead.  Like the last chamber, this place has a rocky, uneven floor of natural stone.  It slopes downward, and here and there rivulets of water flow southward.

Just barely by the light 'round the corner, Erdolliel manages to see two dark-furred beasts.  It is hard to catch their details, but they could be wolves or hyenas.  They are obviously hiding in the dark, and likely can see the elf, but they seem to not realize that she can see them.



[sblock=OOC]I'll give Erdolliel a surprise round if she wants to act, then I'll roll init.

Oh, and as a note, I'm showing the whole room for ease, but really, the "stala**ites" block quite a bit of it from view.

Status:
Erdolliel: 7 damage
Bazrim
Kushnak
Eskard
Nethezar

Bless still in effect: 27 rounds remain ("Voted best house")[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 11, 2007)

Erdolliel whoops out, "Kushnak!  There is blood to be spilled!" before closing the gap between the beasts and herself.[sblock=oc]move to just west of #2[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 11, 2007)

Erdolliel moves next to the pair, and one of them quickly lashes out at her with a bite and two claws.  Only the bite hits, and the elf takes a minor wound.



[sblock=OOC]Surprise round
Erdolliel: moves

Next round
1: attacks R, 19+, hit, 8+ miss, 12+ miss, 4 damage

Status:
1 (21)
Erdolliel (16): 11 damage
Kushnak (13)
Eskard (10)
Bazrim (7)
Nethezar (6)
2 (5)

Bless still in effect: 26 rounds remain[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 11, 2007)

Erdolliel quickly tries to neutralize one of the creatures before tumbling back again.[sblock=oc]I don't suppose she knows anything more about what these things are now?

attack #2 (sneak attack would apply correct?)and then tumble (+10) W, SW to S of the tunnel opening.  I don't think that Kushnak can reach these things in a single move action.  If he actually can, I will tumble SW, SE.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 11, 2007)

Bazrim makes his way to the mouth of the tunnel to see what's going on, and assess the situation.
[sblock=ooc]I will double move to the southern most point I can get to.  It should be one square south of K, based on my count.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 11, 2007)

Hampered as he is by the difficult terrain, Kushnak attempts to alleviate the situation, and Kelanen responds to his request.  He moves into the room then, to engage the creatures.

[sblock=ooc]Cast longstrider.  move 15' S.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 11, 2007)

Eskard pushes past his companions as he struggles to make his way to the enemies.

[sblock=oc]Move next to 1 or 2 if possible, take dodge against whichever is closer/less injured.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 11, 2007)

Erdolliel fails to focus on her attack and misses her target.  She attempts to tumble away, but one of the beasts sees the opening, but can't captialize.

Kushnak casts his spell and gets closer.  Eskard, Bazrim, and Netherzar also try to get better positions.

The second beast lets out a shrill scream as the skin on its face simultaneously pulls back to reveal the musculature and bone beneath.  Eskard and Erdolliel shrug off the worst of the fear that tries to grip them, but they are still affected.

Another of those gray-skinned humanoids appears from hiding behind the rocks near Erdolliel.  This one carries a battleaxe.  Its swing misses the elf, however.

The first of the beasts lets out a cry like its kin.  This time Kushnak and Bazrim shrug off most of the terror.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: attacks 2, 5+ miss; tumbles 14+10-10, fail (a couple of notes: 1) the difficult terrain makes tumbling harder [I decided to treat it as "severely obstructed" per the tumble skill]; 2) you had to use "accelerated tumbling" to move that far [as, in the difficult terrain, you had to use 25' of movement to get there])
1: AoO, 3+ miss
Kushnak: casts longstrider; moves
Eskard: moves (good enough, I say); dodge against 1
Bazrim: moves (I actually gave you an extra half-square there; I have no idea how you thought you could get further; you have a 20' speed, and it is halved by the terrain -> you can only move 20' per round)
Nethezar: moves
2: scare ability on S and R, Will saves S-19+ success, R-15+ success; S & R are shaken for one round
3: moves from behind stala**ites; attacks R, 4+ miss
1: scare on K & B, will saves 3+ success, 9+ success; both are saken for one round

Edit: none of you know anything about these creatures.

Status:
3
1 (21)
Erdolliel (16): 11 damage; shaken
Kushnak (13): shaken
Eskard (10): dodge against 1; shaken
Bazrim (7): shaken
Nethezar (6)
2 (5)

Bless still in effect: 25 rounds remain[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 11, 2007)

Eskard lashes out at the beast nearest him.

[sblock=oc]Atk #1: +8(w/ shakenedness _and bless_) / 2d6+7[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 11, 2007)

As the new threat arrives, Kushnak greats it coldly.

[sblock=ooc]attack #3, +6, 2d6+4 w/shaken and bless.  If it drops, move 15' SE.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 11, 2007)

Bazrim looks around the room, and casts missles at one of the enemies
[sblock=ooc]cast magic missle at 3, 1, or 2 in that order, depending on who's alive[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				michael_noah said:
			
		

> If it drops, move 15' SE.



Presuming that you mean that you want to attack and then move 15', I'm pretty sure you can't, due to the terrain.

If the terrain being difficult is too cumbersome for you guys, we can just forget about it...[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 11, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]  difficult terrain = 1/2 movement.  my movement = 30' + 10(LS) = 40' = 30' with heavy armor.  standard action attack, move action move.  no?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 11, 2007)

Erdoliel lashes out at the new foe.[sblock=oc]attack #3[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 11, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I think Dic might be trying to allude (in his oh so gentle and direct fashion) to the part of difficult terrain that says that every diagonal movement takes 3 squares.

Besides 3 diagonal movements would take 20 feet of movement in normal conditions so 40 here.  Which would be a no, unless you brought up heavy armor for the fun of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 13, 2007)

Erdolliel and Kushnak both swing at the newcomer.  The elf strikes a decent blow, but the warpriest's aim is off.

Eskard slams his sword into one of the beasts next to him.  It crumples under the blow.

Two missles of force fly at the newcomer from Bazrim's fingertips, but it isn't enough to bring the humanoid down.

Nethezar, oddly polite and calm, simply states, "I can't get to her."

The still-standing beast bites and claws at the barbarian.  The bite tears into Eskard's flesh, but both claws miss.

The newcomer brings his battleaxe to bear on Erdolliel, cleaving into her flesh and drawing more blood.
[sblock=OOC]No one moved, so the prior map is still good.

Erdolliel: attacks 3, 17+ hit, 7 damage
Kushnak: attacks 3, 2+ miss
Eskard: attacks 1, 11+ hit, 15 damage, drops (i'm going to presume that you shift your dodge choice)
Bazrim: magic missle 3, 8 damage
Nethezar: delays
2: attacks S, 20! threat, 3+ no crit, 3+ miss, 10+ miss, 3 damage
3: attacks R, 14+ hit, 8 damage
1: 38, bleeds

Status:
3: 15 damage
1 (21): 16 damage, unconscious and dying
Erdolliel (16): 19 damage
Kushnak (13): 
Eskard (10): 3 damage; dodge against 2
Bazrim (7): 
Nethezar (6)
2 (5)

Bless still in effect: 24 rounds remain[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 13, 2007)

"You could at least try to get closer!"  Erdolliel waits for the other priest before acting.[sblock=oc]Delay until after Kushnak.  If 3 is still standing, delay until after Bazrim.  If 3 is still standing, attack 3.  If 3 is still standing draw my wand of CLW.

If 3 is not standing at any of these points, R will draw her wand and cast CLW on herself.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 13, 2007)

Eskard roars and before his foe can fall to the ground, he lashes out again.

[sblock=oc]You are correct, dodge against 2.  Atk #2: P.A. for 2. +7(not shaken, w/ bless), 2d6+11. If #2 goes down take dodge against #3 and move 5' South.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 14, 2007)

Bazrim shoots forth a ray of flames at whatever enemy is still standing.
[sblock=ooc]scorching ray at 3, if 3 is down, then 2[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 14, 2007)

Kushnak swings again while the foe focuses on his companion.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 14, 2007)

While Kushnak still can't make a good strike, Eskard easily fells the second beast and Bazrim's well-aimed ray of fire finishes the humaniod.

Without a word, Nethezar unceremoniously pokes Erdolliel in the arm a few times with his wand.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: delay
Kushnak: attacks 3, 3+ miss (horrid rolls for you)
Eskard: attacks 2, 12+ hit, 19 damage, it drops; dodge against 3; moves
Bazrim: scorching rays 3, 18+5 -4 (cover) -4 (no precise shot feat) hit (lucky you rolled well), 19 damage, it drops

Combat over

Nethezar uses his/R's wand of CLW on R (3 charges for 17 hps; if you want to split the charges up between any wands you guys have, let me know)

Status:
3: 34 damage; unconscious and dying
1 (21): 17 damage; unconscious and dying
Erdolliel (16): 2 damage
Kushnak (13):
Eskard (10): 3 damage; dodge against 3
Bazrim (7):
Nethezar (6)
2 (5): 20 damage; unconscious and dying

Bless still in effect: 23 rounds remain[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 14, 2007)

Eskard smiles broadly as he wipes the blood from his sword.  "We're winning." he says, walking around the room in search of more lurkers.


----------



## worthley (May 14, 2007)

"I have expended most of my spells.  I say we search this room over and see if there are any secret passages.  If all is clear, we should rest, otherwise I have wands, and other expendable backups for battle."  Bazrim then begins to search the walls best he can.
[sblock=ooc]I really do intend to take the time to search until the room is completely gone over, or we find some sort of passage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 14, 2007)

Erdolliel circles the room to make sure that there are no more enemies hiding before consenting to perform a thorough search of the room.


----------



## michael_noah (May 15, 2007)

"Victorious, yes.  In any sort of meaningful way, 'winning'...says Kushnak with a glance at Eskard, "not until we find what is going on here."

"Was that the best that Erythnul has to offer, is there more to this place, or have they relocated since the previous intrusion? Hurry up your search, girl."


----------



## Dichotomy (May 15, 2007)

After healing Erdolliel, Nethezar scares blankly at Bazrim as the dwarf goes about searching.  "What in the Abyss are you doing?  You're a _wizard_!"

As the group looks around, you see no immediate threats.  You find several crude sleeping mats and ashes from an old fire.  A detailed search of the campsite area turns up four agates and a large ruby.  The humanoid carried a masterwork battleaxe, and composite longbow (+3 STR bonus), studded leather, 5 gp, and three potions.  Between the group, you discern that one is a potion of _cure light wounds_ and the other two are _remove fear_.

Once you get further south, you see that a great pit drops into darkness.  Crude, iron spikes have been driven into the cliff face, creating a convenient path downward.  The shaft's roof is fiftenn feet above the cliff's edge.  Jagged stalactites hang from the ceiling.  Everyone except poor Nethezar can see the shaft's bottom 45 feet below.  The spikes form handholds all the way down.  The shaft's floor is covered with loose debris, a few shattered stalactites and several stalagmites.



[sblock=OOC]The map is a side view.  North is to the left, south is right, east is away, and west is toward you when viewing.  Let me know if that doesn't make sense.

Ti, I got your IM.  Using Nethezar's is fine.







			
				o3caudata said:
			
		

> Eskard smiles broadly as he wipes the blood from his sword.  "We're winning." he says, walking around the room in search of more lurkers.



I LOVE IT!   

Finally, I got word this evening that my uncle Jim died over the weekend.  No one knew until today.  They don't know why yet, but, presumably, they'll find out tomorrow.  Funeral will probably be Friday, so I might not be able to post from Thursnight to Satnight.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 15, 2007)

Erdolliel looks at the pile of loot.  " I can't make much use of any of that yet, maybe after we sell it.

"Shall we see what is below? Or perhaps give our mage a respite?  I am good to go for a while yet, so if you have other means we might want to see what is deeper before resting."


----------



## worthley (May 15, 2007)

"I have proper provisions that I can keep going.  I was just thinking that if this was the end of this path, it would be best for me to regain my lost spells."  Bazrim double checks his wands, making sure they are easily ready.


----------



## o3caudata (May 15, 2007)

Avoiding Kushnak's eye, Eskard begins to pack the loot.  

As he finishes, he starts nodding, "It is better to be at the bottom.  In case anyone comes, we don't have to climb down to get them."  Reaching into his pack, he pulls out some rope and says "Do you need this?" to no one in particular and promptly begins looking for something to tie his ropes to.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 15, 2007)

The elf looks disdainfully at Eskard's rope and walks to the edge of the shaft.  She looks down at the stalagmites as she reaches for the first holds and swings herself back onto the ledge.  "Additional safeguards probably wouldn't be unreasonable considering what the consequences of missing are."  She says while helping the simple half orc find a secure place to tie the rope.[sblock=oc]I would prefer to find a secure point that isn't a spike.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 15, 2007)

Eskard and Erdolliel are easily able to secure the rope to a strong-looking stalagmite, and, after giving it a few strong tugs, they are confident that the knot will hold.


----------



## michael_noah (May 15, 2007)

Kushnak climbs down with the others, laboring as he goes.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]In an effort to avoid any issues later, I'd appreciate it if, assuming you guys are climbing down, that you give me as much specific information as you can regarding the manner in which you are doing so.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 15, 2007)

Erdolliel climbs straight down the wall using primarily the rope, but not necessarily avoiding stepping on the spikes for help.  She recommends going one at a time with herself being first and one of the fighting types going second.[sblock=oc]climb +2; tumble +10 in case of falling or something[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 15, 2007)

Eskard will go second. Wait until she's all the way down then he'll climb down, using the spikes if necessary.

[sblock=oc]Climb +3[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 16, 2007)

Kushnak does his best to make his way down in his cumbersome armor, following the dim-witted barbarian.

[sblock=ooc]looks like -2 climb.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 16, 2007)

Bazrim will go second to last, mainly using the rope, but will use the wall for any advantage it may give
[sblock=ooc]climb -1[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 17, 2007)

Erdolliel manages to climb down, though a couple of times she has to stop and brace herself.

Eskard easily follows.  The warriors quickness and brute strength make the takes quite easy.

Kushnak, however, has a harder time.  Though strong, the half-orc warpriest is hampered considerably by his armor.  He has to stop a couple of times, and he in fact loses his grip and falls the last ten feet, hitting a hard stone and opening up a good-sized gash.

Erdolliel can somewhat see, but the half-orcs have clearer vision.  The floor is choked with rubble and debris.  And up ahead, a ten-foot-wide and eight-foot-tall passage opens in the wall.  The half-orcs can further tell that the passage appears to open up after about 25 feet, and they can faintly make out a pile of rubble on the other side, near to, but not blocking, the far opening.
[sblock=OOC]I'll assume none of you are accelerated climbing.  You climb at 1/4 speed, and need a climb check for each move action.

Erdolliel: (needs 6 successes to reach bottom) 6+2, success, climbs down; 20+, success; 2+, fail, no progress; 12+, success; 14+ success; 2+, no progress; 11+, reaches bottom
Eskard: (needs 4) easily makes all 4
Kushnak: (needs 9; longstrider doesn't help climbing) no progress on 4th check, none on 7th, falls on 10th, falls 10 feet, 6 damage

I'm going to stop here for the moment in case anyone wants to do anything.

Status:
Erdolliel: 2 damage
Kushnak: 6 damage
Eskard: 3 damage
Bazrim
Nethezar

Bless is gone after searching and climbing.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 17, 2007)

Erdolliel whispers to the burly priest, "For all that the armor helps you, it might one day be the death of you.  Here, let me help."  She then takes out her wand and heals his wounds.[sblock=OC]CLW[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 17, 2007)

Erdolliel tries several times to activate her wand, however, she simply fumbles with it, unable to get it to work right away.

Even from down at the bottom, you can hear Nethezar hurrumph.  "Bah!  A wizard that thinks he's a trapfinder, and a trapfinder that thinks she's a priest.  Let the half-orc heal himself with it."
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel will get it by the fifth try if Kushnak doesn't use it himself.  In any case, Kushnak gets 7 hps.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 17, 2007)

"For someone so short lived, he is more cantankerous than a whole warren of dwarves" The elf mutters under her breath.


----------



## o3caudata (May 17, 2007)

Eskard fails to stifle a giggle when Kushnak falls off the rope.  "There's a pile of rocks ahead, at the end of that hall." he says nodding in the direction of the hallway.


----------



## michael_noah (May 17, 2007)

Kushnak roughly grabs the wand from the rogue and touches it to his temple.  "There!"

Holding it back out to her, he begins down the tunnel.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 17, 2007)

"You might want to wait for the other two..."[sblock=oc]Erdolliel does wait, regardless[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 17, 2007)

The cleric stops abruptly, and without comment to Erdolliel turns back.  

"Well?" says Kushnak to those at the top of the wall.


----------



## worthley (May 17, 2007)

Wondering what everyone is talking about before he heads down, Bazrim throws a small rock at the others to gain their attention.  Once someone turns Bazrim gives a shrug.  Once he receives a responce, Bazrim will head down the rope, very carefully, using the wall to stabalize when needed.
[sblock=ooc]climb -1 [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 17, 2007)

Erdolliel looks at the rock and then looks back up at the dwarf.  "Well?  Are you coming or not?"


----------



## Dichotomy (May 17, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Okay guys.  I apologize.  This is going to be craptacular, but, given that I'm going to be gone until Satnight, I've decided there's no urgency in getting a post up saying that you guys get attacked (cause, shock, that's what's gonna happen).  Instead I'm gonna get driving and think about what I'm gonna say at the funeral (I get to talk AND sing this time).[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 20, 2007)

Bazrim starts making his descent.  It goes well the first few feet.  However, completely unseen before, two more of the humanoids are noticed standing on the ledge, and one of them throws a tanglefoot bag at the dwarf.  It hits him squarely and not only entangles him, but also sticks him to the rope, stopping him from progressing up or down.



[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: needs 9 successes; first 3 checks succeed

Surprise round:
1: throws tanglefoot bag at B, 12+ hit; ref save 8+ fail

There are, in fact, two of the guys.  They are both on the ledge.  I also didn't place you three at the bottom, but you are there.

Status & Init:
Erdolliel (17): 2 damage
Eskard (15): 3 damage
Bazrim (slower 15): entangled and stuck (per tanglefoot bag; not to the floor, but still can't move)
Kushnak (13):
1 (11):
2 (10):
Nethezar (9)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 20, 2007)

Eskard grumbles, sheathes his sword and draws his bow as he moves into a better position.

[sblock=oc]Move as against the wall as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 20, 2007)

Bazrim continues to make his escape of the tangle foot bag.  "There are two of them up here"


----------



## TiCaudata (May 20, 2007)

Erdoliel follows the brutish half-orc's lead.[sblock=OC]sheathe sword move up against the wall, I'll move further into the screen.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 21, 2007)

Kushnak grabs his holy symbol for a moment before pointing at the humanoids.  At his bidding, a blade of force materializes next to them and attacks.  He then prepares to further assault them by sheathing his sword.

[sblock=ooc]Cast Spiritual weapon.  4 rounds.  +7 to hit, 1d8+1 damage.  Attack the one that hasn't thrown a thing.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 21, 2007)

Erdolliel and Eskard both get as good of positions as they can, though they are still not ideal, and draw their ranged weapons.

Bazrim tries, without success to break free of the goo that holds him fast.

Kushnak calls forth the weapon of his deity, which carves a chunk out of one of the humanoids.

Both of the humanoids fire in rapid succession at Bazrim.  Three of the four shots hit, as the dwarf is a sitting duck.  Fortunately, none of the three give him too great of a wound.

Nethezar shrugs his shoulders.  "If the wizard can't wizard..." the cleric mumbles as he draws a wand from his belt.  He points it at the same humanoid the _spiritual weapon_ struck, and two bolts of force slam into it.  The spell is not enough to drop the foe.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: sheathes sword; moves and draws (I presumed you wanted to draw your bow now)
Eskard: sheathes sword; moves and draws
Bazrim: (I'm going to assume by your post that you are attempting to break free using a STR check, rather than attacking the goo; if that is incorrect, please be more explicit) STR 4- fail
Kushnak: casts; sheathes sword
Spiritual Weapon: attacks 2, 14+ hit, 6 damage
1: rapid shoots B, 15+ hit, 3 damage, 8+ hit 3 damage
2: rapid shoots B, 1! miss, 11+ hit 4 damage
Nethezar: draws wand; magic missle 2, 9 damage

The spell is unclear, but I would conclude that a Spiritual Weapon doesn't get AoOs.  (I'm basing that on the text that "It does not get a flanknig bonus or help a combatant get one.")  If there is some clarification contrary to my conclusion, please let me know.

Status & Init:
Erdolliel (17): 2 damage
Eskard (15): 3 damage
Bazrim (slower 15): 10 damage; climbing, entangled, and stuck (per tanglefoot bag; not to the floor, but still can't move)
Kushnak (13):
Spiritual Weapon: 3 rounds remain
1 (11):
2 (10): 15 damage
Nethezar (9)[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 21, 2007)

Kushnak draws his crossbow and attempts to get a shot off at the things.

[sblock=ooc]Correct on the spiritual weapon, I'm pretty sure I've read that somewhere.  

+5, 1d10 with the crossbow.  

Move to get to where I can see one and shoot it.  Let the weapon attack first (same guy as before).  Shoot that guy if he's not dropped, or the other one if that's not the case (or not possible).  

If I can't see either after move-drawing, move more.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 21, 2007)

Eskard lets loose an arrow at the unwounded foe.

[sblock=oc]Same move things as Kushnak,Atk #1: +7 d8+4 Dodge against #1[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 21, 2007)

Bazrim begins to spout off curses in draconic to the humainoids that shot him, spitting blood at the one that struck him with the tanglefoot bag as he works on breaking free of the goo that has him trapped on the rope.
[sblock=ooc] continue to work on getting unstuck and make str checks as needed.  Then, if I am eventually able to, move down the rope.  I am sorry for not taking a lot of time paying attention today.  I had a lot of stuff to do in a short amount of time at work.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 21, 2007)

Erdolliel lets loose an arrow at the wounded foe.[sblock=oc]If it looks like I can get a better shot in one move do so, otherwise just shoot it. atk #2: +5 d8+2. Dodge against #1[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 22, 2007)

As Bazrim struggles unsuccessfully to free himself, the two half-orcs and the elf all shoot the enemies.  All three missles fail to make their mark.  Fortunately, Kushnak's spiritual sword helps.

As the goo from the tanglefoot bag dries, becomes brittle, and falls off the dwarf, the humanoid flings a fresh bag at Bazrim.  Once again the wizard is stuck on his rope.

The second of the foes can't seem to get a decent aim with his succession of shots this time.

Two missles of force streak from Nethezar's wand again.  This time, the wounded humanoid falls bleeding.
[sblock=OOC]For the three of you on the bottom, there's really nothing you can do to avoid cover here, so, largely, your movement is moot.

Erdolliel: shoots 2, 9+ miss
Eskard: shoots 1, 15+ miss
Bazrim: STR check 10+ fail
Spiritual weapon: attacks 2, 14+ hit, 8 damage
Kushnak: shoots 2, 2+ miss
Tanglefoot bag on B stops working
1: draws and throws tanglefoot bag at B, 14+ hit, ref save 8+ fail, B is entangled and stuck anew
2: rapid shoots B, 7+ miss, 6+ miss (lucky you)
Nethezar: wands 2, 8 damage, drops

Status & Init:
Erdolliel (17): 2 damage; dodge against 1
Eskard (15): 3 damage; dodge against 1
Bazrim (slower 15): 10 damage; climbing, entangled, and stuck (per tanglefoot bag; not to the floor, but still can't move)
Kushnak (13):
Spiritual Weapon: 2 rounds remain
1 (11):
2 (10): 31 damage; unconscious & dying
Nethezar (9)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 22, 2007)

"For the sake of Pete!  Scrape the damn stuff off of you!" The elf yells at the mage.  Taking aim at the unwounded creature, she mutters, "And you!  Why don't you just die!"[sblock=oc]same as before, well sans movement[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 22, 2007)

Kushnak looks above and sees the injured mage hanging by what ails him.  In order to remedy the situation, while the spirit of Kelanen continues to harass the humanoids, he 'scampers' back up the rope and does what he can to protect his companion.

[sblock=ooc]Try to climb 10' up the rope.  If I don't make the check, shoot (actually reload).  If I make it, cast obscuring mist from the top, centered on my "upper right" corner.  I think that'll give total concealment to B.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 22, 2007)

Eskard grits his teeth, draws another arrow and fires again.

[sblock=oc]Shoot again.  No moving needed.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 22, 2007)

Bazrim follows the given advice and pulls a dagger from it's place on his belt, and begins to remove the goo from himself.
[sblock=ooc]will attack the tanglefoot bag with the dagger[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 22, 2007)

Erdolliel and Eskard again fail to shoot around the cover of the ledge.

Bazrim scrapes a small amount of the goo from himself.

While the magic sword attacks the remaining humanoid, Kushnak fails to scurry up the rope.  The cleric instead reloads.

The humanoid fires at Bazrim and this time hits both times.  The dwarven wizard is in bad shape.

Wordlessly, Nethezar lets two more missles fly.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: shoots 1, 7+ miss
Eskard: shoots 1, 12+ miss
Bazrim: scraps off goo, 1 damage
Spiritual weapon: attacks 1, 16+ hit, 6 damage
Kushnak: (I'm assuming you are attempting to accelerated climb, since that is the only way you can make it up 10' with a single move action) 11-7 fail; reloads
1: rapid shoots B, 14+ hit, 9+ hit, 15 damage
2: bleeds
Nethezar: mm 1, 8 damage

Status & Init:
Erdolliel (17): 2 damage; dodge against 1
Eskard (15): 3 damage; dodge against 1
Bazrim (slower 15): 25 damage; climbing, entangled, and stuck (per tanglefoot bag; not to the floor, but still can't move)
Kushnak (13):
Spiritual Weapon: 1 round remains
1 (11): 14 damage
2 (10): 32 damage; unconscious & dying
Nethezar (9)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 22, 2007)

"Come down here coward." Eskard shouts as he looses another arrow.

[sblock=oc]No move. Shoot #1: +7 d8+4 [/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 22, 2007)

"Watch out!" yells Bazrim as he drops his dagger.  He then pulls a wand from under his cloak and points it at the humanoid, letting a spell fly.
[sblock=ooc]Shoot the humanoid with Magic Missle from a wand 2d4+2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 22, 2007)

Erdolliel grinds her teeth in frustration as she fires another arrow.[sblock=oc]atk #1: +5 d8+2. Dodge against #1[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 23, 2007)

Though Erdolliel still can't get a decent aim, Eskard finally manages to get off a good shot.  The humanoid wounds are now extensive.

Dropping his dagger to the ground below, Bazrim fires a wand like Nethezar's.  The stuck mage can breathe a sigh of relief, as his spell is finally enough to drop the foe.

"Where in the Abyss was that thing before?" Nethezar grumbles loudly.
[sblock=OOC]I'd decided to not wait any longer, since m_n in fact has been on since my last post.

Erdolliel: shoots 1, 6+ miss
Eskard: shoots 1, 18+ hit, 10 damage
Bazrim: mm1, 8 damage, drops

Status & Init:
Erdolliel (17): 2 damage; dodge against 1
Eskard (15): 3 damage; dodge against 1
Bazrim (slower 15): 25 damage; climbing, entangled, and stuck (per tanglefoot bag; not to the floor, but still can't move)
Kushnak (13):
Spiritual Weapon: 1 round remains
1 (11): 32 damage; unconscious & dying
2 (10): 32 damage; unconscious & dying
Nethezar (9)[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 23, 2007)

Kushnak awaits Bazrim's arrival at the cave floor, whereupon he heals him with his wand.


----------



## o3caudata (May 23, 2007)

"Before what?" Eskard half-asks, looking both confused and proud.  He slings his bow over his shoulder and draws his massive sword and looks up the rope expectantly at his remaining companions.


----------



## worthley (May 23, 2007)

Bazrim puts his wand back in it's case, and pulls out a second dagger, to remove the rest of the goo.  Then makes his way down the rope, dripping blood on the floor below the rope.  "So, either they have some special way to move around, or we're all blind"


----------



## TiCaudata (May 23, 2007)

"I would guess a little of both, they tend to blend into the rock, to my eyes at least.  Keep a grip on the rope, you don't want that goo to give way when you aren't holding on!

"Does anyone have a hook so we can get up to explore that ledge?"


----------



## Dichotomy (May 24, 2007)

Bazrim manages to get to the bottom with only a couple more hangups and Kushnak begins to heal him.

Nethezar begins to follow, but almost immediately the cleric loses his grip.  He cries out as he plummets to the ground below.  Blood flows from beneath his armor, but the man is still conscious.  Mumbling curses, he begins using his own wand on himself.

"No!  I don't!" he nearly spits at Erdolliel, apparently not excited about more climbing.
[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: still needs 6 climb checks; fails 2, but doesn't fall
Nethezar: needs 9; fails the 2nd one and falls 40 feet, 16 damage

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: 2 damage
Eskard: 3 damage
Bazrim: 3 damage (4 charges used)
Kushnak:
Nethezar: 2 damage (3 charges used)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 24, 2007)

Eskard lets out a burst of laughter as the mage bounces off the ground.  "Oops." he says, chuckling to himself.  "I don't have anything like a hook and" eyeing the ledge a bit, he continues "I don't think i can jump to it."


----------



## TiCaudata (May 24, 2007)

Erdolliel ponders the ledge for another minute or two.  "Well...  We can come back to it after we clean out these caverns."

She then stealthily leads down the tunnel.[sblock=oc]Move Silently at Party Speed +5; Spot +9; Listen +9[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 24, 2007)

"I haven't anything that would be likely to catch on them, no..." says Kushnak.

He eye's the cavern suspiciously before following Erdolliel, once again with his sword ready.


----------



## worthley (May 24, 2007)

"I don't quite have the strenght to make decent use of a hook.  Carrying one might even kill me."  Bazrim then follows the others, carrying the same wand he just used in his hand.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 30, 2007)

The ten-foot-wide passageway emerges at the base of another shaft.  A large pile of rocks and stony debris is piled in the corner ahead, while above, a crude rope bridge links a stone shelf almost directly overhead to a second shelf set thirty feet up on the opposite wall.



[sblock=OOC]The others are just behind Erdolliel.

The elf's senses don't pick out anything.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 30, 2007)

As he enters the room, Kushnak moves to shield the others from harm and surveys the area to the north.


----------



## o3caudata (May 30, 2007)

"What's going on? Why did we stop? Are we killing something?" Eskard grumbles from the back.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 30, 2007)

Erdolliel peers left and right muttering about camoflaged beasts.  She then takes the rope and ties a fist sized rock to one end.  "Eskard, come in the room and stand off to the side a little.  Bazrim, you might want to stay in the tunnel just in case." she tells the others as she attempts to throw the rock and one end of the rope over the bridge above.[sblock=oc]I don't really have any idea what this might take but I have a +3 to dex and a +2 to str.  How far into and out of the screen does this room go?

Her bow is strung across her back and her sword is sheathed at her hip.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 30, 2007)

Bazrim turns around, and covers the tunnel, making sure defend attacks from behind.  "I've got the cave covered.  I'll scream if I see anything."


----------



## o3caudata (May 30, 2007)

Eskard goes into the room and assists in whatever way he can in the heaving and lifting.

[sblock=oc]+4 Strength, +3 Dex[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]This is somewhat sucky.  The layout of the place makes map-making difficult.  To make matters worse, I think the cartographers didn't do a terribly good job even still.  To top it off, the writers didn't describe it in as much detail as I would have liked.

Bottom line, I'm gonna have to do some craptastic mock up to give you guys anything other than a side view here.  I don't have enough time to do it now, so its going to have to wait.

In the meantime, I'll reiterate that, on this side view, North is the left, South is right, West is close, and East is away.  The tunnel you were just in is 10' wide, but the area out here is (DM invoking "voted best house" as the writers didn't bother to say) 30 feet wide.  Finally, the rocky slope is both difficult terrain (as is everywhere still) and a steep slope (so it takes 4 total squares of movement to enter each square on the slope).

Given that info, you guys could help me out by being more specific about where you want to be, and I'll try to get a crappy map up for the overhead view tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 30, 2007)

[sblock=oc]My overarching goal is to stand just outside of the tunnel, throw the line over, climb up the line, and secure the line better once I'm up there so that everyone else can climb up.  However much of that I get done before the bastards hiding in the room attack me is great.

I'll stand against the wall that the tunnel comes out of.  To throw the rope I'll also stand next to the wall closest to my face.  If it looks like I'll be able to succeed with my throw better if I am closer to the bridge, I'll move closer along the wall the tunnel is coming out of.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 30, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I'll assist Ti in whatever way I can.  Namely, throwing the rope if he fails, and holding/pulling the rope so he can climb/be hoisted to the bridge.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 30, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I'll put myself against the middle of the eastern wall of this place. while I wait for the climbing.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 30, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I am standing farthest north.  Just north of the last person on the eastern wall, still inside the tunnel and facing north.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 30, 2007)

Everyone begins taking up their positions for Erdolliel to throw her rope.  Nethezar, who had been mumbling toward the rear (something about fruit in a tin can getting bashed about), makes his way inside the larger room.

With the light closer, Erdolliel suddenly sees two aberrations hiding in the room.  They actually perch near the ceiling, clinging to the wall.  They look like naked halflings with mottled flesh, but they have extremely long, spindly arms.  They hiss as the light enters the room, and the whole group suddenly realizes their danger.

Nethezar stares at the flaming morningstar in his hand.  "Dammit!" he exclaims and waits for the enemy to approach.



[sblock=OOC]Please let me know if the map doesn't make sense.  It is both views at the same time.  On the smaller one, North is up.  Also on the smaller one, the shaded area marks the rocky slope.  I presumed that Kushnak didn't want to be on it.  Let me know if that is incorrect.

Nethezar: delays

Nethezar (22): 2 damage; delayed
Bazrim (20): 3 damage
Erdolliel (13): 2 damage
Kushnak (slower 13):
Eskard (12): 3 damage
1 (10):
2 (9):[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 30, 2007)

"Uglier halfings! HA!" Eskard exclaims moving onto the slope.  Drawing his bow and firing in a single, well practiced motion.

[sblock=oc]Move 10' S(or right on the side view[or 5' to either side if someone is in the way]) while drawing bow.  Shoot at 2(if it's unconcious, unreachable, etc etc, then shoot at 1) Atk 2: +7, d8+4[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 31, 2007)

Bazrim points his wand at one of the halfling abomination and lets two projectiles of force fly.  "When will we get a anywhere without getting attacked?"
[sblock=ooc]magic missle at #1[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 31, 2007)

"I'm guessing never, Erdolliel replies while drawing her bow, "We are here to eradicate them and all."  The elf then calmly fires at the nearest creature.[sblock=oc]Drop the rope, draw, and fire at #1 +6 1d8+2

If 1 falls dead or unconscious from the magic missle, shoot #2.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (May 31, 2007)

Staying close to the slope, Kushnak backs up Eskard.

[sblock=ooc]Move west 10'.  Ready to attack one if I can reach it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 1, 2007)

Bazrim fires his wand, and the aberration screeches.

"Good," Nethezar says, "I don't have to do that now."  The cleric drops his morningstar, retrieves his light crossbow, and fires.  But his shot is utterly abysmal, nearly backfiring into his face.  "Dammit... MORE!"

Erdolliel drops her rope and fires, but her shot is also wide.

Kushnak moves for a better position.

Meanwhile, Eskard also fails to find the mark.

Finally, the two aberrations move.  They seem to move incredibly fast, even while climbing.  The first climbs above Nethezar, clinging to the wall.  It strikes the cleric with a long arm-like limb.  It also tries to catch hold of the cleric's throat, but can't mantain a hold.

The second quickly darts nearly above Eskard, also clinging to the wall.  It tries to grab the barbarian, but the half-orc easily dodges.



[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: wands 1, 8 damage
Nethezar: stops delaying; drops morningstar; draws x-bow; shoots 1, 1! miss
Erdolliel: drops rope; draws bow; shoots 1, 6+ miss
Kushnak: moves; readies
Eskard: moves & draws; shoots 2, 5+ miss
1: climbs over N; attacks N, 18+ hit, 4 damage, grapple checks 5+ v 11+, grapple fails; attacks N again, 5+ miss
2: moves somewhat above S; attacks S, 9+ miss

Bazrim (20): 3 damage
Nethezar (22): 6 damage
Erdolliel (13): 2 damage
Kushnak (slower 13): readied
Eskard (12): 3 damage
1 (10): 8 damage
2 (9):[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 1, 2007)

Bazrim fires his wand again, trying to take out the enemy before it can stike one of his friends  "Quick little hellions"
[sblock=ooc]shoot #1 again with wand of magic missle[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 1, 2007)

Eskard backs away from the creepy beast and fires again.

[sblock=oc]Take dodge against 2. Move 5' East.  Shoot #2(or 1 if 2's unconscious or otherwise unavailable).  AC 23(+4 AC vs AoO's(per Mobility))  Atk #2: +7, d8+4[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 1, 2007)

Erdolliel continues her assault[sblock=oc]dodge vs 1, move 10' east, shoot #2, base AC 17; +1 AC (18) per dodge bonus; +4 AC (22) vs AoO's per mobility[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 1, 2007)

Kushnak waits a moment, then moves up to take Eskard's place before attacking the things.

[sblock=ooc]Delay, go after Eskard.  Move 10' W then onto the slope (total 30' moved I think).  Looks like I might provoke.  Then attack #1.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 1, 2007)

Bazrim's wands nearly drops the first aberration.

Without the strength to strike the cleric, Nethezar is easily able to reload his crossbow and shoot the thing down from the wall.

While Kushnak waits, Erdolliel and Eskard again fail to find their mark.  At least the second aberration wasn't able to take advantage of the opening in Eskard's defenses.

Kushnak drops his sword and fires his crossbow at the aberration, but also fails to hit.

While the first bleeds, the second creature climbs above Nethezar.  The first swing misses, but with the second, the creature grabs onto the cleric by the throat and actually lifts him slightly off the group.  Its powerful limb chokes the cleric.  Nethezar makes gasping noises, but no real sound comes out.  The cleric is on the verge of collapse already.



[sblock=OOC][edit]I've incorporated m_n's updated action.  But I forgot to move him back the 10' before posting the map.  Oh well.  So he's 10' east of where the map shows.[/edit]

Bazrim: wands 1, 8 damage, disables it
Nethezar: reloads xbow; shoots 1 (1 doesn't take an AoO, since its disabled), 17+ hit, 7 damage, drops it
Erdolliel: moves; shoots 2, 2+ miss
Kushnak: delays
Eskard: moves
2: AoO, 13+ miss
Eskard: shoots 2, 8+ miss
Kushnak: stops delaying; drops; draws; shoots 2, 9+ miss
1: bleeds
2: moves above N (I THINK it can make a 5-foot step while climbing, as it has a climb speed); attacks N, 7+ miss, 17+ hit, 5 damage, grapple 3+ vs 2+ (wow) success, constrict 6 damage, grapple 10+ v 3+ success, constrict 6 damage

Bazrim (20): 3 damage
Nethezar (22): 23 damage
Erdolliel (13): 2 damage
Kushnak (slower 13):
Eskard (12): 3 damage
1 (10): 23 damage; unconscious & dying
2 (9):[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 1, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I had forgotten that the entire floor was difficult terrain.

drop sword, draw crossbow, shoot.  +5, 1d10[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Edited the post.  Note the map is slightly wrong.  Kushnak should be 10' east.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 1, 2007)

A scowel covers the dwarf's face and then lets out an angry scream and fires his wand again.
[sblock=ooc]magic missle #2[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 1, 2007)

In a fit of rage, Eskard throws down his bow, moves to the hanging cleric, and joins the fray.

[sblock=oc]Rage. Drop bow.  Move to them.  Join grapple. AoO AC: 23  Grapple: +10 / d3+6(subdual) [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 1, 2007)

Erdolliel looks at the cleric dangling above the floor and drops her bow.  She then draws her wand expecting the worst.[sblock=oc]yeah yeah the worst would be if he dies, I just didn't want to write 'worse'

Anyway, R'll move 5' SW while drawing the wand and heal N (CLW).[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 1, 2007)

Kushnak looks up and hopelessly attempts to bring down the gruesome thing.

[sblock=ooc]Reload and shoot...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 2, 2007)

Bazirm's missles slam into the foe.

Nethezar tries in vain to break free.

Erdolliel tries to heal the cleric, but can't get the wand to work right.

Kushnak reloads his heavy crossbow.

Eskard flies completely off the handle.  The half-orc rushes in to aid the cleric and easily gets ahold of the aberration.

The aberration tries to choke Nethezar again, but the cleric manages to barely wedge his fingers in to protect his windpipe from being crushed.
[sblock=OOC]I'm lazy and I don't think we really need much of a map anymore.

Bazrim: wand at 2, 8 damage (I've rolled 2, 4, in that order, EVERY TIME SO FAR)
Nethezar: attempts to break the grapple, 5+ v 12 +, fail
Erdolliel: draws wand while moving; attempts to use it, UMD 7+, fail
Kushnak: reloads x-bow (its a full-round action, cause its a heavy x-bow)

Side mini-rant: it took me WAY too long to find the rule on shooting into a grapple.  It is in the table for Armor Class Modifiers.  In a footnote it mentions that you roll randomly to determine which one you hit.  But I haven't yet found it in the actual text yet.  So, the rule is as I remembered it, but I couldn't find it easily.  End mini-rant.

Eskard: rages; moves; attempts to join grapple (No AoO cause it doesn't threaten; no touch attack needed to grab) 14+ v 9+, success
1: dies more
2: chokes the crap out of N, 9 v 16 fail, 12 v 16 fail, 2 v 9 fail... so, it doesn't

Bazrim (20): 3 damage
Nethezar (22): 23 damage
Erdolliel (13): 2 damage
Kushnak (slower 13):
Eskard (12): 3 damage
1 (10): 23 damage; unconscious & dying
2 (9): 8 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 2, 2007)

Bazrim fires off his wand a fourth time.  His eyes flare with a rage, matching that of his half-orc companion.
[sblock=ooc]magic missle #2, yet again[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 2, 2007)

Bazrim fires his wand yet again.  This time, the _magic missles_ bring the aberration down.

But before the group gets any reprieve, a growling is heard from above.  Another one of the eyeless, gray humanoids stands perched on the shelf just above Bazrim.  She, as it appears to be female, wears battered leather armor and wields two dull, rusty knives.  Her hair is knotted and grimy, and her appearance is haggard, with a gaunt, ropey physique.

She quaffs a potion and, with no heed for the danger, leaps down directly between Bazrim and Kushnak, howling wildly as she does (much like Eskard is now).

Nethezar, takes in a deep breath, as he is no longer in a choke hold, and mutters a prayer, healing himself.



[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: wands 2, 10 damage, drops it
3: drinks a potion; rages; jumps down, 1 nonlethal & 5 lethal damage
Nethezar: CmodW, 13 hp

Bazrim (20): 3 damage
3: 5 damage & 1 nonlethal damage; raging, 1 round gone
Nethezar (22): 10 damage
Erdolliel (13): 2 damage
Kushnak (slower 13):
Eskard (12): 3 damage; raging, 1 round gone
1 (10): 23 damage; unconscious & dying
2 (9): 18 damage; unconscious & dying[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 2, 2007)

Bazrim takes a step away from the eyeless horror, and fires his wand yet again.
[sblock=ooc]move 5' north (taking 20' of my movement) then magic missle #3[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 2, 2007)

Kushnak!  Let's end this!"  Erdolliel moves next to the creature and waits for the cleric to get into a more favorable position before attacking.[sblock=oc]Drop the wand.  Tumble (+10) 5' NE while drawing my sword and ready to attack #3 when Eskard (yes Eskard, not Kushnak) moves  
Dodge bonus on 3, AC of 22 vs AoOs in case the tumble check fails. (I have enough movement for half speed so it is a DC 15 I think.)
+1 Longsword +6 1d8+3 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 2, 2007)

Kushnak, with no way to attack without opening himself up, chuckles to himself as he reaches down for his sword.  He quickly rights himself, however, and swings his great blade at the newcomer.

[sblock=ooc]drop bow... pick up sword... AoO.  Attack it.  +7 2d6+4 (+ looks like no flank due to no weapon?)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 3, 2007)

Eskard growls at the dying beast as he drops it and turns to face the new foe.

[sblock=oc]Dodge against #3.  Move either 5' NE and 5' E(if i can stand there) or that same move plus another 10'  E(which should be directly the other side of Kushnak.)  and draw greatsword. AoO AC: 21 Atk 3(PA for 2): +1 Greatsword, +9, 2d6+14 [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 3, 2007)

Erdolliel nimbly skirts next to the mad woman while drawing her sword.  The elf waits for an opening.

Kushnak, knowing what's in store, drops his crossbow and picks up his sword.

The raging humanoid takes advantage of the opening and jabs her dagger right into Kushnak's neck.  Blood begins to pour out from the nasty wound.

Kushnak, slightly pale, strikes back with his sword.  While he hits, he doesn't do nearly as much with his huge sword as she did with her dagger.

As Eskard begins to move, Erdolliel strikes with her sword.  The elf connects, and more blood flows.

The half-orc barbarian growls as he moves in.  He makes a strong, but wild swing that misses the mark.

Bazrim moves back and fires his wand yet again.

The woman, sensing weakness, or perhaps merely sensing blood, lashes out with both daggers.  Her second strike makes it through Kushnak's armor, and the cleric begins to look badly off.

Nethezar does what he can to get next to Kushnak, but it takes too long for him to get there to do anything else.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: tumbles (6+, success) while drawing sword; readies
Kushnak: drops xbow; picks up sword
3: AoO, 20! threat, 8+ crit, 17 damage (from a DAGGER)
Kushnak: attacks 3, 18+ hit (I don't think B has a weapon drawn, but you hit anyway), 9 damage
Eskard: dodge against 3; moves while drawing
Erdolliel: ready triggers; attacks 3, 13+ hit, 7 damage
Eskard: finishes moving; attacks 3, 3+ miss
Bazrim: moves (no AoO taken); wands 3, 8 damage
3: attacks K, 7+ miss, 11+ hit, 6 damage
Nethezar: moves

Status & Init (I moved B, 3, and N to the bottom)
Kushnak: 23 damage
Erdolliel: 2 damage
Eskard: 3 damage; raging, 2 rounds gone; dodge against 3
Bazrim: 3 damage
3: 29 damage & 1 nonlethal damage; raging, 2 rounds gone
Nethezar: 10 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 3, 2007)

Erdolliel deftly moves to flank the woman with Kushnak, using the beast's distraction to her own advantage.[sblock=oc]Tumble at full speed N and then E so that I am due N of the woman.  Attack with sword +6 1d8+3, my dodge bonus is still on #3 AC for AoO's is 22.  18 otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 3, 2007)

"Ah, a worthy opponent it seems.  Let's finish her, girl," Kushnak states to the rogue.  We waits for Erdolliel to move into position before striking the thing again.

[sblock=ooc]Power attack 2.  still +7 with flanking, 2d6+8.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 3, 2007)

Bazrim fires his wand again.
[sblock=ooc]MM #3 yet again[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 3, 2007)

Reseting his feet, Eskard attacks again.

[sblock=oc]Atk 3(PA for 2): +1 Greatsword, +9, 2d6+14[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 3, 2007)

Kushnak and Erdolliel team up to attack the raging woman.

The elf attempts to tumble around, but loses her footing in the debris.  The savage humanoid strikes Erdolliel as she slips.

Still taken aback by the blow, Erdolliel's sword slides off the foe's leather armor.

Kushnak's strike, however, is true.  He carves a wound in her to rival the one she gave him.

Eskard, still full of fury, brings his sword to bear again.  This time, he cleaves the mad woman's head clear off.  Her dead form slumps to the ground.

For the moment, all seems quiet.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: ready/delay thing
Erdolliel: accelerated tumble 11+ fail
3: AoO, 16+ hit, 8 damage
Erdolliel: attacks 3, 6+, miss
Kushnak: attacks 3, 18+ hit, 16 damage
Eskard: attacks 3, 10+ hit, 21 damage, its dead

Status & Init
Kushnak: 23 damage
Erdolliel: 10 damage
Eskard: 3 damage; raging, 2 rounds gone; dodge against 3
Bazrim: 3 damage
3: 66 damage & 1 nonlethal damage; dead
Nethezar: 10 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 3, 2007)

Erdolliel gives a quick nod at the corpse before gathering up her rope and trying again to throw it over the bridge.


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 3, 2007)

Kushnak breaths a sigh of relief before collecting himself.  Wiping his sword off on the armor of the fallen foe, he draws his wand to heal the party.  

[sblock=ooc]Use as many charges as necessary to get everyone to 3 damage or less.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 3, 2007)

Kushnak and Nethezar both use their wands to heal the more wounded members of the group.

Meanwhile, Erdolliel throws her rope up to catch the rope bridge above.  After a couple of tries, she is able to get it over.  After a strong tug, it seems like the bridge will be able to hold the weight, but it may be best to proceed slowly.
[sblock=OOC]We can split the charges evenly.

Status
Kushnak: 2 damage (4 charges)
Erdolliel: 3 damage (1 charge)
Eskard: 3 damage
Bazrim: 3 damage
Nethezar: 2 damage (1 charge)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 4, 2007)

"You think they would see the trail of.....dead......we are leaving and realize that attacking us leaves them in an unpleasant state."  Remarks Bazrim as he looks over the pile of bodies and shakes his head.  He then waits, until most of the others are up to make his trip on the rope.


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 4, 2007)

"Why don't we finish searching here before we climb up there?" states Kushnak flatly.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 4, 2007)

Erdolliel hands the loose end of the rope to Eskard to hold firm while she starts climbing.  "I'll secure the rope to something more stable if I can, and then I'll search while the rest of you make your way up, I'm guessing it might take awhile..."  When she gets to the top, she looks for a stalagmite or a large rock or something sturdy enough to hold the weight of the half-orcs.  Preferably something not attached to the bridge.  After that is done she will climb down and search the room.


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 4, 2007)

"They don't really get a chance to thinks about how unpleasant it is."  Eskard says fliping the rope impatiently.


----------



## worthley (Jun 4, 2007)

Bazrim, stunned by the surprisingly stunned by the half-orc's intelligent suggestion, stops and casts detect magic, looking at the different things in the room.
[sblock=ooc]start with the equipment of the female, then the halflings, followed by anything else I can see in the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 4, 2007)

Erdolliel skirts up the rope, using the wall as well.  The elf is able to find a suitable place to tie the rope.

The others eventually all make it up as well, though it seems to take the very will of the gods to get Nethezar to the top, as the cleric struggles and nearly falls several times.

While the others climb up, Erdolliel is back at the bottom searching.  On the female, the elf finds a decent, though dirty, suit of studded leather, two daggers that, aside from grime, appear to be of masterwork quality, 21 gold, and 3 potions.  Bazrim, upon investigation later, is able to confirm that the potions are one of _cat's grace_ and two of _cure light wounds_.

In the debris, she finds a leather necklace set with for rubies, and a longsword made of cold iron.

Once at the top, the group sees that the passage behind them, to the north, is little more than a slightly wide crack in the wall.  It is a 5 foot wide and 6 foot tall, twisting passage.

Ahead, to the south, the rope bridge sways slightly, stirred by the almost imperceptible movent of air in the cavern.  It consists of three lengths of rope arranged in a V-shape.  The lower point of the V serves as a foothold, while the upper armos allow one to hold steady as they cross.
[sblock=OOC]I'll, again, assume no accelerated climbing, so you climb at 1/4 speed.

Erdolliel: can't fail badly enough to fall
Eskard: likewise
Kushnak: never rolls badly enough to fall
Bazrim: likewise
Nethezar: barely makes it... failing, but not enough to fall, more than half the time

Presuming that you decide to cross the bridge, there are several ways to go.  In an effert to avoid playing "hide the ball," I'll just note that there are 3 speeds (1/4, 1/2, and full) and there are 3 "methods" (using both hands [which requires having them empty], using 1 hand, or using none).[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 4, 2007)

The potions are obviously magical.  So is the studded leather.

I also completely forgot to mention that the woman has a sack containing 200 gp, the preseverd head of a female drow, and a wand (which is magic).


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 4, 2007)

Looking from Nethezar to the rope bridge and back again Eskard says "You should hold on.  You and rope seem to have problems."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 4, 2007)

"Hmmm, looks like she has a similar view toward her enemies as you do dwarf."  She gathers up the equipment (the daggers she treats extra carefully) and transports it to the top of the rope for distribution.  She will keep the cold iron longsword strapped to her hip.

Once she reaches the others, she will search the passage north as well.when she gets to the opening she will see if there is an easy way for her to get to the ledge that the two corpses are on.

Finally, she will have her bow ready to guard the others as they cross the bridge, and go across the rope bridge last.  When it is her turn, she will use both hands and move at half speed.


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 4, 2007)

Kushnak impatiently awaits Erdolliel's exploration of the tunnel to the ledge, and the subsequent crossing of the bridge by some more nimble member of the party.  When someone is present to guard the opposite side, he makes his way across carefully, first sheathing his sword in order to have both hands free.

"Don't be letting anyone sneak up on us again while I'm on this contraption."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 4, 2007)

Erdolliel shimmies through the tight passage north and finds that it does link to the ledge from which the party was shot before.  From the passage, study spikes in the wall make for an easy climb up to the archers' perch.  There she finds on the two bodies a pair of masterwork composite longbows (+2 STR bonus), two suits of studded leather, two clubs, 42 gold, and 50 feet of rope with a grappling hook.

While the elf is gone, Nethezar turns to Eskard.  Without a hint of sarcasm, the cleric says, "Well, if our mage was worth anything beyond his wand, he'd be able to fly us across."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 4, 2007)

Erdolliel walks up to the group with the new loot in hand. "You might want to have a look at those dwarf to see if any of them are magic."  After unloading it at their feet, she rummages through the stack of things taking two potions of CLW.  If asked, she replies with a mild blush, "Well I don't seem to be doing too well with the wand now do I."

After everyone has perused the loot she looks at the bridge, draws her bow and says "Well?"[sblock=oc]Erdolliel took one of the composite longbows, if it ends up glowing she will unabashedly return it for her old one, but will not comment on the find.

I've been updating the treasure sheet. Anything that anyone wants should be marked on BOTH the treasure sheet and their character sheet.  Update your wealth as needed too.

Are we (by we I think I mean O3 and MN) carrying the loot with us?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 4, 2007)

Disinterested with the spoils so far, Kushnak taps his foot, awaiting another fight.

[sblock=ooc]Kushnak isn't going to "take" anything, but will carry whatever's left in his haversack if needed.  I'll note that after everyone else has a chance to get what they want.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 5, 2007)

"I would have to rest before I can tell if any of these are magical."   Bazrim then pauses for a moment and then continues, "And, for my wand, it's proven to be as useful as any blade that you're carrying."

Bazrim takes the wand that was found, and looks it over.  "Maybe this one will save as many hides as the one I've been using."  He then places the wand in his pack and looks at the bridge.  "We have quite the position here that it would be easily defended while we rest.  I could gain some spells back, but I wouldn't be able to fly us over the bridge."


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 5, 2007)

"Your stick is helping us win.  Lets keep doing that.  When your stick is tired we'll rest."  Eskard notes, waiting for his assigned turn over the 'bridge'.  
[sblock=oc]Eskard doesn't need anything of what's been found so far.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 5, 2007)

Nethezar smiles at Eskard's comment, but he offers no input about resting right now except to note, "I still have most of my spells."
[sblock=OOC]Nethezar does not need any of the spoils at this time.

Also, I just want to reiterate that if/when you cross the bridge, I'll need each of you to indicate, as outlined previously, whether you are 1) crossing at 1/4, 1/2, or full speed and 2) whether you are using 2, 1, or no hands on the side ropes for support.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 5, 2007)

Bazrim then waits for his turn on the bridge, making sure he's not the last one to cross.
[sblock=ooc]1/2 speed with 2 hands[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 5, 2007)

Kushnak looks over the items that are left, determines if any are magical, then quickly stows the majority in his pack.  Seeing the potion of cat's grace, he forces it into the hands of Erdolliel.

[sblock=ooc]1/4 sorry.

See, when you take something, you take it off the list so it isn't messy.  I am leaving the head and gems on the list because I don't know how much they weigh or how much they're worth so it doesn't make sense to move them. 

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 5, 2007)

Erdolliel looks at Eskard.  "Whenever you are ready.  Don't fall!"


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 6, 2007)

Eskard crosses the rope bridge slowly using both hands to steady himself.

[sblock=oc]1/4, 2 hands[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 6, 2007)

Eskard cautiously starts making his way across the rope bridge.

When the warrior is about half-way across, he is suddenly caught off guard by the sight of three more of these gray humanoids standing at the other end of the bridge.  Their forms suddenly become distinct from the rocks behind them, as they fling javelins at the half-orc.

Fortunately, only one of them scores a hit, giving Eskard a minor wound.



[sblock=OOC]The opposite platform is 10 feet wide, and 2 is standing next to 1.

Unfortunately, the platform on your side is virtually non-existant.  The barely 5-foot wide tunnel behind you goes right to the edge.  Additionally, because the tunnel isn't even close to straight, only the first two people in line can see any of the action at all.

I'll let you guys decide in what order you are standing back there.

And maybe some day you guys will succeed on a spot check to see these guys...

Surprise round
1: throws javelin at S, 6+ miss
2: same, 16+ hit, 5 damage
3: same, 14+ miss

Status & Init
Eskard (20): 8 damage
1 (slower 20):
Bazrim (18): 3 damage
Erdolliel (16): 3 damage
Kushnak (slower 16): 2 damage
2 (7):
Nethezar (6): 2 damage
3 (2):[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 6, 2007)

"Think about how unpleasant you are going to feel." Eskard spits as he advances on his cowardly foes.

[sblock=oc]Move 1/4 speed w/2 hands(1/2 if required to get to them) next to #2(unless #1's in the way or something).  Take dodge against 2(or 1 if he is in the way). Grapple.  AoO AC: 23(22 for others)  Touch attack: +8, Grapple: +8 / d3+4 (non-leathal)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 6, 2007)

Bazrim, at the front of the ledge pulls out a wand that is unfamiliar to the others.  "Let's end this quickly" He then sends forth a flaming ray at one of the grey humanoids.
[sblock=ooc]use my wand of Scorching Ray at #1 or #2 (whoever Eskar is not trying to grapple). +5 ranged touch attack 4d6 damage. I talked to O3, Ti and M_N and they said it was alright for Bazrim to be in front on the ledge.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]My educated oppinion is that Kushnak was second to "last".  Even if he's second, if the things have cover from him, he'll simply wait and heal those in front of him with his wand if needed.  

If the things don't have cover from him for some reason, he'll draw his crossbow and shoot them.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 7, 2007)

The barbarian half-orc carefully moves closer on the bridge.  He tries to grab at the humanoid near him, but it easily dodges out of his grasp.

With a menacing look upon its face, the first humanoid looks to the second and waits.

Bazrim wastes no time.  Pulling his new wand from its hiding place, he sends a bolt of flame at one of the humanoids.  The flame strikes squarely, and the humanoid drops dying to the ground.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: moves; dodge v 2; touch attack 2, 3+ miss
1: delays
Bazrim: wands 1; 15+ hit, 16 damage, drops 1 (I guess he's not delaying anymore)
1: stops delaying; bleeds

Status & Init
Eskard (20): 8 damage; dodge against 2
Bazrim (18): 3 damage
1 (slower 20): 17 damage; unconscious & dying
Erdolliel (16): 3 damage
Kushnak (slower 16): 2 damage
2 (7):
Nethezar (6): 2 damage
3 (2):[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 7, 2007)

Erdolliel quickly takes measure of the situation and tries to fire off a round at the beasts above and prepares to cross the bridge as soon as possible.[sblock=oc]Fire at 3, drop the bow and ready to cross the bridge as soon as Eskard isn't on it.  Using 2 hands and moving at full speed. Balance +5 Tumble +10 if I suck... Ideally I would like to draw my normal sword as I move off the bridge, but won't do it if I have to be using both hands in that last move.  If something blocks me from crossing the entire bridge, I will wait where Eskard currently is i.e. halfway across [/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 7, 2007)

"Go past me, I just need to be able to see them"  Orders Bazrim to the others.  He then pulls the quite familiar wand from it's holding place and fires it off at the enemies at the other end of the bridge.

[sblock=ooc]Draw wand and magic missle #3 or 2, in that order.  Still holding the other wand in my off hand.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 7, 2007)

"Get behind me then."

Kushnak moves past Bazrim and fires his crossbow from the ledge at the enemy who provides the best shot.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Apparently putting up the first half of the round right away was a mistake.

From your posts, it seems to me that Bazrim is currently on the edge.  As discussed previously, your side of the bridge only has room for 1.  After Bazrim fired his _scorching ray_, he didn't move.  That makes the actions of both Erdolliel and Kushnak difficult.  You both will either have to shoot from behind Bazrim, or shoot while on the bridge.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Kushnak will just delay until it is possible.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I'm shooting from behind him,  and moving halfway across the bridge on my next move, if Eskard isn't on the bridge [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm an idiot.

I forgot to mention that Erdolliel's proposed action isn't possible.  Readying takes a standard action (even if you are only readying to move).

Also, I'll just hint that if Bazrim doesn't ever move, he will remain on the edge of the bridge.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=oc]That's why I changed the wording on my last post to saying "on my next turn"

if Eskard can't get off the bridge I won't move, if he can I will move through bazrim[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Bazrim will move back while drawing his second wand[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 7, 2007)

"SEE!" Eskard exclaims as he continues his attempted onslaught.

[sblock=oc]Lets see if we can REALLY confuse Di eh. 

So.  Eskard move onto the platform drawing his sword as he does so.  

In the event that he can't move off the rope because someones in the way.
a) He grapples who ever is in his way.  Dodge against them. AoO AC: 23(22 for others) Touch attack: +8, Grapple: +8 / d3+4 (non-leathal)

OR assuming he makes it onto the platform with his sword

b) continue moving to the FARTHEST away(from the rest of the party) foe he can reach as part of that single move.  Atk: +1 Greatsword, +9, 2d6+4 

OR he makes it up but can't reach them,

c) move again, following them.

OR they're all dead

d) ready to kill something that isn't a party member.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 7, 2007)

Erdolliel shoots from behind Bazrim, but her arrow flies harmlessly into the wall.

Kushnak and Nethezar, both unable to do anything at the moment, wait.

The two humanoids both grab hold of the rope bridge and shake it, trying to knock Eskard off.  But the hearty warrior easily keeps his balance.

The half-orc barbarian retaliates, grabbing hold of one of the pair.  As he crushes his foe with his bare hands, Eskard steps off the bridge, wrapping his arms around his victim.

Bazrim and Kushnak trade places in the tunnel.  The mage fires his _magic missile_ wand while the cleric shoots from his crossbow.  Though the spell can't miss, the crossbow does.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: shoots 3, 6+ miss
Kushnak: delays
2: delays
Nethezar: delays
3: moves next to bridge; begins shaking it
2: stops delaying; also shakes bridge; S ref save, 16+ success
Eskard: grabs 2, touch attack, 16+ hit, grapple checks 12+ v 5+ success, 6 nonlethal damage, moves into 2's square
Bazrim: moves back while drawing wand; wands 3, 8 damage (AGAIN WITH THE 2/4 COMBO)
Kushnak: stops delaying; moves; shoots 3, 9+ miss
1: bleeds

I decided to give Bazrim and Kushnak some wiggle room on switching places, given that Kushnak was delaying specifically for that purpose.  I was also generous in allowing Bazrim to wand 3.  Really, from where he is now, he can't see (so I'm not gonna let you wand them again from there).

I also reordered initiative to show where we currently are.

To help reduce confusion, I decided to stop being lazy and post the overhead map of the tunnel most of the party is in.  On that section of the map, South is up.  Sorry... I hope its clear.

The "X" marks the pile of S, 2, and 3 (though 3 is actually next to them, not in the same square).

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 3 damage
Nethezar: 2 damage; delaying
3: 8 damage
2: 6 nonlethal damage; grappling
Eskard: 8 damage; dodge against 2; grappling
Bazrim: 3 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage
1: 18 damage; unconscious & dying[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 8, 2007)

"Dull arrows!" Kushnak curses his failed shot.  He steps back to reload and fire again when the opportunity arises.

[sblock=ooc]We actually discussed this once before - but it actually is possible for characters to switch places with 5' steps.  The later can ready to move when the other enters their square.  Since it's ok to enter the square of an ally, but not end movement there, the former can enter the ally's square, the ally's readied action triggers, and the ally moves (and perhaps does other things; I think it's possible to 5' step as part of a readied action).  Then the former member is no longer in an occupied square and can end movement, as well as take a full round action (having only taken a 5' step).

Therefore, since I think this was our understood strategy, I'd suggest Bazrim ready to move and fire when Kushnak steps into his square.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 8, 2007)

[sblock=oc]either way though, Erdolliel is still in between the two of you, so I think she has to get out of the way first doesn't she?  Anyway she does that when it is her turn.

She will move through K onto the bridge using both hands to cross at full speed. 30' of movement should get her to the final square of the bridge.  As she moves into the last square of the bridge she will draw her sword and try to stab 2.

So at the end she will SA 2 while holding onto the bridge with one hand.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 8, 2007)

Eskard continues the smashing.

[sblock=oc]Grapple check: +8 / d3+4(non-leathal)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 8, 2007)

"I can't see them.  Kushnak, Let's switch again."
[sblock=ooc]Will move as mentioned in M_N's post, and fire at #3 again[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 8, 2007)

Erdolliel skirts quickly across the rope bridge.  Just as she reaches the end, she takes a hand off the bridge to grab her sword.  But the elf's feet kick out from under her, and without the support of both hands, she loses her grip.  She falls to the debris below, crushing her limbs underneath her as she hits.

Nethezar drops his morningstar in front of himself and steps forward with his wand.  Two missles of force strike the already wounded humanoid, dropping him to the ground.

Eskard and the remaining humanoid struggle in each others arms.  The humanoid attempts to drag the half-orc to the ground, but Eskard easily overpowers his foe.  The barbarian quickly brings his knee up into the humanoid's groin.  The gray-skinned man's eyes roll back into his head as he collapses to the ground.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: moves full speed on bridge w/ 1 hand at end, balance check 10+, fail; falls ~20 feet, 12 damage (as a note, the first 10 feet fallen is only nonlethal damage is you jump down rather than fall; likewise, jump/tumble checks only help in that regard if you jump rather than fall)
Nethezar: stops delaying; drops morningstar; moves while drawing wand; wands 3, 8 damage, drops
3: stabilizes
2: attempts to pin S, 11+ v 8+, fail
Eskard: attempts to damage 2, 10+ v 4+ success, 6 nonlethal, drops

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 15 damage
Nethezar: 2 damage
3: 16 damage; unconscious & stable
2: 12 nonlethal damage; unconscious
Eskard: 8 damage; dodge against 2; grappling
Bazrim: 3 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage
1: 18 damage; unconscious & dying[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 8, 2007)

Erdolliel spits some blood as she attempts to stand up.  "Well that didn't work nearly as well as I wished."  She then digs out her wand and tries to heal herself.[sblock=oc]Let's start with 3 tries with the wand...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 8, 2007)

Eskard immediately draws his sword and finishes all three foes.  Then goes to the ledge and calls down, "It is safe to come back up now."

[sblock=oc]PA 4!!! hee hee.  2d6+15[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]3rd try with wand works for 6 hps.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 8, 2007)

"You three get across, I'll be up in a jiffy."  Erdolliel stands up, gathers her things, walks to the rope, climbs up, and crosses the bridge last moving at half speed with 2 hands.


----------



## worthley (Jun 8, 2007)

"Well, how did that battle fill your bloodthirsts?"   Questions Bazrim as he makes his way across the bridge, using both hands, and moving at half his normal speed.


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 8, 2007)

Kushnak simply makes his way across as well, healing Erdolliel when she arrives.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 8, 2007)

When she finally reaches the other side of the bridge, Erdolliel will search the corpses and the ledge for anything of interest.[sblock=oc]you using the wand or your spells?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 8, 2007)

Fortunately, the rest of the group makes it across the bridge without falling, including Erdolliel when she tries again.

The elf examines the three bodies and finds three morningstars, three heavy wooden shields, and nine javelins.

The barely 5-foot wide passage heading south climbs up steeply from here.
[sblock=OOC]Assuming wand use, though m_n can correct me, 1 charge will give R 8 hps, 1 charge will give Eskard 4.  If a third charge is used on S, it'll finish the job.

Status
Erdolliel: 1 damage
Nethezar: 2 damage
Eskard: 4 damage or 0 damage
Bazrim: 3 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 9, 2007)

"Done?" Kushnak curtly says in a hushed voice.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 10, 2007)

Let's keep moving"  Assuming no one objects, Erdolliel will creep up the hallway.[sblock=oc]So move silently +10, Spot +9, Listen +9[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 10, 2007)

Eskard will take up the rear with his greatsword drawn.


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 10, 2007)

Kushnak stalks directly behind Erdolliel, sword ready once again.


----------



## worthley (Jun 10, 2007)

Bazrim follows in the middle.  Holding on to the wand that has been quite used lately.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I apologize.  I should have read your posts earlier, rather than not looking at them until worthley had posted.

It looks like the intent is for the group to simply go in a line, one directly after the other.  If that is the case, it would seem silly for Erdolliel to be hiding and such (with the huge Kushnak easily seen and heard for miles right behind her).  Is that, in fact, what you want to do?  Or did you intend to do something more along the lines of what you did when you entered (Erdolliel being some distance [please specify] ahead of the rest of the "train)?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 11, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Kushnak's plan is to follow right behind her.  She doesn't seem to be doing a very good job scouting anyway.  Snark.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 11, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Well if we have to use 20' of movement for every 5' moved, she won't extend her scouting lead at all (that mean she will be directly in front of K), she will still move silently and hide (+10) though, as I don't believe that will slow her down at all.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 11, 2007)

The group makes there slow ascent up the steep slope.  It curves slightly, but ends up mostly straight.

Upon nearly reaching the top, Erdolliel is surprised to find two of the eyeless, gray-skinned humanoids conversing in a language none in the party understand.  You notice them about the same time they notice you.  They brandish longspears, threatening to make your final climb a living hell.



[sblock=OOC]The slope sucks.  It gets worse at the top.  The contour lines that you will see in the next bit represent a relatively sharp rise of 10 feet and will require climb checks.

Status & Init
Eskard (21): 4 damage or 0 damage (someone should tell me which)
Erdolliel (19): 1 damage
Nethezar (17): 2 damage
Bazrim (5): 3 damage
Kushnak (4): 2 damage
1 (3)
2(2)[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 11, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]man i suck.  As before though, wand till 3 damage or less.  so 0.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 11, 2007)

"I think this is a good time for those sticks to be up here..." Erdolliel remarks.  She then drops her sword, draws her bow, shoots at one of the beasts, and drops to the ground.[sblock=oc]Drop sword, draw bow, shoot at #2 (I think I have a better shot there) +7 1d8+2, and then fall prone.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 11, 2007)

Eskard charges into the fray.

[sblock=oc]Double move to the souther of the 2 squares at the bottom.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 11, 2007)

"Curse these short legs"  Bazrim then waits for Kushnak to move, and takes his place.
[sblock=ooc]delay until after Kushnak move 5' taking 20' of movement[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 11, 2007)

Kushnak touches Eskard as he passes, muttering something about real warfare, and steps back to allow Bazrim to advance.

[sblock=ooc]Eskard can only move, at most, 20 feet = 80 feet with difficult slopey terrain, which would put him on top of Erdolliel.  If Shea can't post today, I'm 99% certain that that's what he will actually want to do.

If he does do that, Kushnak casts Aid on him.  1d8+4 temp HP, +1 to hit and saves against fear.  4 minutes.
[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 11, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I wasn't aware there was an additional movement restriction.  M_N is correct though.  I will delay until after Ti and move atop him.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 12, 2007)

Erdolliel fires an amazing shot right into an empty eye socket.  While there is no eye, apparently the humanoid's brain is where expected.  The arrow sticks out the back of its head as it falls dead to the ground.

Eskard moves closer, standing atop Erdolliel.

Nethezar waits, as he can't get close enough to do better.

Kushnak gives Eskard some of his magical might and steps back.

Bazrim takes the half-orc cleric's place and fires his trust wand.  It is not quite enough to drop the remaining foe.

Suddenly realizing he is far outmatched, the humanoid moves north, almost out of sight, and calls loudly in that same language none of you understand.  But you might expect that help is on the way.
[sblock=OOC]No map b/c GIMP just broke on me...  Hopefully it'll fix.  Also, apparently the map-makers STILL really suck.  I guess at some point the orientation changed and north is up on this map (given the direction of travel, I thought up would have been east).  So, while you were climbing, there was a turn you missed... I guess.

Eskard: delays
Erdolliel: drops sword; draws bow; shoots 2, 20! threat, 14+ crit, 26 damage... its very dead; drops prone
Eskard: stops delaying; moves on top of R
Nethezar: delays
Bazrim: delays
Kushnak: casts _aid_ on S; swaps with B
Bazrim: swaps with K

So... worthley didn't post a standard action...  I'm gonna go out on a limp and assuming he uses the wand in his hand.  I'm gonna give him LOS to 1.

Bazrim: wands 1, 5 damage
1: moves N one square

Status & Init
Erdolliel (19): 1 damage
Eskard (21): 0 damage; _aid_: 6 temp hps, +1 to hit and saves v fear, 40 rounds
Nethezar (17): 2 damage
Bazrim (5): 3 damage
Kushnak (4): 2 damage
1 (3)
2(2): very much dead[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 12, 2007)

"Nice shot, woman!  Now, while we have them running!"

Kushnak tries to get up the slope as fast as orcishly possible.

[sblock=ooc]Now I'm confused... it sure looks like the thing could only go right or down on the map, and if north is up...

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 12, 2007)

Erdolliel grunts as the barbarian stands above her.  She then grabs her sword and quickly sheathes it. [sblock=oc]I think that grabbing and sheathing take 2 move equivs so that is all I can do.  If I am wrong she will ready to stand up as soon as Eskard isn't on her.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 12, 2007)

"hmmmmm"
[sblock=ooc]delay until I can occupy the 5' square infront of me.  Then Magic Missle 1[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 12, 2007)

Eskard sheathes his sword and moves as far out of the pit as he can.

[sblock=oc]Accelerated climb i guess, so climb should be -2[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I didn't by the way, mean to imply that Kushnak would attempt to climb any faster than normal speed, just that he would do so by the most direct route and as soon as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 12, 2007)

While Erdolliel grabs and stows her sword, Eskard struggles to quickly climb up to his prey.

With its longspear, the humanoid lashes out at the half-orc, but Eskard easily dodges and closes in.

Bazrim steps atop Erdolliel laying on the ground and fires his wand.  The enemy can't withstand the second blast and falls dying.

The two clerics, Nethezar almost huffing in a fit in his armor, slowly move up the slope.

Already you can almost hear more forces coming from the other tunnels.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: grabs sword; sheathes sword
Eskard: accelerated climbs, 4-, fail; tries again, 19- success (I'm going to assume that you want to move next to the guy, giving your previous indications that Eskard isn't afraid of provoking)
1: AoO, 12+ miss (mobility does its job for, perhaps, the first time ever)
Nethezar: has to keep delaying
Bazrim: does not have to delay; moves atop R; wands 1, 9 damage, drops
Kushnak: moves
Nethezar: stops delaying; moves
1: bleeds

We are gonna stay in rounds for now.

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 1 damage
Eskard: 0 damage; aid: 6 temp hps, +1 to hit and saves v fear, 39 rounds
Bazrim: 3 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage
Nethezar: 2 damage
1: 15 damage; unconscious & dying (I forgot to post the 5 damage last round)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 12, 2007)

"We need to get the wands and my bow somewhere that we can have unobscured shots at anyone that comes through those tunnels.  Are any areas up there looking easily defensible?"  Erdolliel comments from the floor as she waits for a chance to stand up and move further up the tunnel.[sblock=oc]delay until the opportunity to stand and move presents itself.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 12, 2007)

Bazrim will make his way up the slope, as safe as he can.
[sblock=ooc]double move into the room.  should be only 10' [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 12, 2007)

Eskard draws his sword and waits for something to attack.

[sblock=oc]Draw sword and READY to attack something.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 12, 2007)

Kushnak chugs along.

[sblock=ooc]I think he can actually move one more square last round - longstrider should still be up.  This round put the sword away if it helps climb.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 12, 2007)

The group moves to situate itself.

Eskard sees, from the passage to the east, another gray-skinned humanoid poke its head around the corner.  "Seeing," however the eyeless thing does so, the half-orc blocking the passage, it backpedals.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: delays
Eskard: draws sword; readies to attack
Bazrim: moves
Erdolliel: stops delaying; stands up; moves (I'm assuming you want to climb up; I'm assuming not accelerated climbing) climb 10+ success (I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt on the positioning of that square)
Kushnak: (I'm pretty sure you are incorrect; 60/4=15; note that, due to the missing map in last night post, you were actually back another 5 feet) moves; climb 2+ fail; climb 11+ success
Nethezar: moves
3: moves into view of S; moves back

Status & Init
Eskard: 0 damage; readied; aid: 6 temp hps, +1 to hit and saves v fear, 38 rounds
Bazrim: 3 damage
Erdolliel: 1 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage
Nethezar: 2 damage
3:[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Got it, forgot missing map.  Am I halfway up now?  Keep going.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 13, 2007)

"Do we wait for them to come to us, or go after it?"
Bazrim prepares his wand, and awaits the arrival of an enemy.
[sblock=ooc]ready to fire my wand at any enemy I see[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 13, 2007)

Erdolliel rolls her eyes as Eskard charges up the hallway and says "I think it might be better to wait for them, they don't seem to intelligent, but they could still be laying an ambush." She then positions herself to shoot the humanoid if it pops out again.[sblock=oc]I am assuming it is flat ground once again?  

Move to the square he vacated and ready to shoot any enemy she sees.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 13, 2007)

Eskard moves after the enemy he saw.

[sblock=oc]forgo.  I guess, since we don't know what movement costs, he'll just move til he sees the guy again.  If he can reach the guy in a single move, attack.  If not, double move to be as close as he can.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 13, 2007)

Kushnak draws his sword again, and brings his magic to bear on himself this time.  He follows behind Eskard.

[sblock=ooc]Bear's endurance.  Draw the sword while moving to follow Eskard.  Unless - are those other lines alse climb-check inducers?
Mike informs me they are.  Um.  Ignore the sword drawing part then, and climb after Eskard.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I thought I'd mentioned it before, but to clarify, this whole section is rough terrain and steep slope.  At each of the contour lines you can see, it is one of the particularly steep bits needing a climb check.

Eskard: drops ready; moves, climb check 2+ success
Bazrim: readies wand
Erdolliel: damn

I assume "he" means Eskard, however I'm not at all certain on that.  I'm also pretty sure that you can't move that far and still ready.  I understand that you thought the ground was level.  I guess I was hoping you'd edit it after we chatted today.

Status & Init
Eskard: 0 damage; aid: 6 temp hps, +1 to hit and saves v fear, 38 rounds
Bazrim: 3 damage
Erdolliel: 1 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage
Nethezar: 2 damage
3:[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 14, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Crap I missed a step there...  move 5' NE, 5' N, and try to climb with what is left.

If you KNOW that something won't work you might want to mention it specifically to make sure it is clear...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 14, 2007)

While Bazrim looks for something at which to shoot his wand, the rest of the group each moves closer after Eskard racing for the enemy, though Kushnak pauses to cast a spell.

Nethezar, while climbing awkwardly, turns to the dwarf.  "Hope no scary monster comes to eat you."

After Eskard gets closer, he sees a disgusting looking room that seems like a crude barracks.  Inside are at least five of these humanoids.  They launch a thicket of javelins at the half-orc, but the tunnel's turn provides enough protection to keep the barbarian safe from harm.



[sblock=OOC]I thought I'd mentioned it before, but to clarify, this whole section is rough terrain and steep slope.  At each of the contour lines you can see, it is one of the particularly steep bits needing a climb check.

Eskard: drops ready; moves, climb check 2+ success
Bazrim: readies wand
Erdolliel: moves; climbs 10+ success
Kushnak: casts _bear's endurance_; moves (you are still at the bottom, as that diagonal move takes 30 feet)
Nethezar: moves; climbs half-way up, 18+ success
3: moves while drawing javelin; throws at S, 10+ miss
4: throws javelin at S, 12+ miss
5, 6, and 7: move while drawing; throw javelins at S, with cover, none hit
8: you can't actually see him yet, but there's nothing for him to do anyway

Status & Init
Eskard: 0 damage; aid: 6 temp hps, +1 to hit and saves v fear, 37 rounds
Bazrim: 3 damage
Erdolliel: 1 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage; bear's endurance, 40 rounds
Nethezar: 2 damage
3:
4:
5:
6:
7:
8:[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 14, 2007)

"We could really use a wand or two up here!"  Erdolliel yells back as she draws a bead on an enemy.[sblock=oc]Move 5' E and shoot 3[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 14, 2007)

"This way!" Eskard shouts as he advances on the javelineers.

[sblock=oc]Move to the NW (down-left square relative to map, since i'm not positive about the orientation of the map) of 3.  Take dodge against 3.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Me in post #294 said:
			
		

> Also, apparently the map-makers STILL really suck. I guess at some point the orientation changed and north is up on this map (given the direction of travel, I thought up would have been east). So, while you were climbing, there was a turn you missed... I guess.



So, north is up.

On that same note:







			
				michael_noah said:
			
		

> Unless - are those other lines alse climb-check inducers?





			
				Me in post #287 said:
			
		

> The contour lines that you will see in the next bit represent a relatively sharp rise of 10 feet and will require climb checks.




Is there some issue of which I should be made aware?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 14, 2007)

[sblock=oc]







			
				michael_noah said:
			
		

> Mike informs me they are.  Um.  Ignore the sword drawing part then, and climb after Eskard.



Doesn't look like there still is, no.  Unless someone else is having problems?

oh yeah, Dodge against 2[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 14, 2007)

"Save some for me!"
[sblock=ooc]These are my favorite things ever.  Climb up, get closer if any move is left (should be 40 to climb, then move 20=5?).[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 14, 2007)

[sblock=oc]My mistake, i missed you noting the change. I guess that means i want to go NE 2 squares.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 14, 2007)

Bazrim begins to make his way to the others.
[sblock=ooc]move as far as I can in the direction of the others.  I know have have to try to make climb checks and move slow[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 14, 2007)

Once again, the group keeps moving to gain position.  Erdolliel manages to get a good shot around Eskard's hulking form.  Her arrow skewers one of the enemy with a good gut shot.

Nethezar gnashes his teeth as he fails to pull himself up.

The humanoid next te Eskard pulls forth a morningstar and slams it into the barbarian's shoulder.

The rest appear to have just as bad a time with moving about as you do.  They inch closer and fling javelin's at Eskard again, but all fail to strike true.

From the other passage, another of the humanoids comes forth.  As he deftly slides down part of the slope, he calls out in common "Carry my regards to Erythnul as you die!"  He looks distinct from the others with dozens of scars and tattoos forming the pattern of Erythnul's holy symbol on his bare chest.  Likewise, his head is shaved bare.  He carries a greataxe and wear a fine-looking chain shirt, opened at the chest to show the symbol.



[sblock=OOC]Regarding climbing, I've been giving you gives the the square to the side in combination with the last square going up.  E.g. B's turn this time involved climbing 10 feet up, which takes him all 40 feet of his double move, but I moved him a square east as well to get him actually to the top (rather than floating in air).

Eskard: moves; dodge against 3
Bazrim: moves, climb 13+ success; he is on top, despite the partial square looking-ness
Erdolliel: moves; shoots 3, 17+ hit, 10 damage
Kushnak: moves, climb 18+ success
Nethezar: moves, climb 8+ fail; tries again, 7+ fail (ACP sucks); is still half way up
3: draws morningstar; attacks S, 19+ hit, 6 damage
4-8: each moves a bit if they can and throws a javelin at S, they all miss
9: moves, accelerated climbing 20+ (any bets on whether his is dead before he ever reaches a party member?)

Status & Init
Eskard: 0 damage; dodge v 3; aid: 0 temp hps, +1 to hit and saves v fear, 36 rounds
Bazrim: 3 damage
Erdolliel: 1 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage; bear's endurance, 39 rounds
Nethezar: 2 damage
3: 10 damage
4:
5:
6:
7:
8:
9:[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 14, 2007)

Bazrim draws is other wand and fires it at the new enemy in the chain shirt.  "Well, this is a new kind of ugly."
[sblock=ooc]Draw wand, scorching ray #9 ranged touch attack +5 4d6 damage.  Also, how long have we been in the caves?  +/- 4  hours?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 14, 2007)

Erdolliel fires another arrow.[sblock=oc]Fire at #3.  If he's dead fire at #5.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 14, 2007)

Eskard lashes out at the humanoid nearest him.

[sblock=oc]Atk #3(PA 1) +9 / 2d6+9.  If he dies, dodge against #6, move "5'" NE.  If not, keep against #3[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 14, 2007)

Kushnak struggles up the slope.

[sblock=ooc]E, NE, drawing sword.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 14, 2007)

Eskard's sword tears open the wound started by Erdolliel's arrow.  You can see the lifeblood drain out of the humanoid.

Bazrim fires a missile of flame at the obviously more important humanoid.  The foe very nearly dodges the blast, but not quite.  The fire seems to not slow him much, however.

Erdolliel almost drops another as she sends an arrow around Eskard.

Kushnak, hoping to get in on the action, moves closer and readies his weapon.

Nethezar grunts and pulls, but can't get himself up.  Completely frustrated, the cleric shouts out "Dammit Boccob!"  As if the god actually heard his servant, Nethezar easily hoists himself up.  Seeing the brute heading for himself and Bazrim, and the others engaged elsewhere, he says "I'd suggest quickly dispatching this thing."

The horde by Eskard tries to surround him, but the warrior cuts one of them in half as it moves.  The others strike out with morningstars at the half-orc.  Two manage to find the mark, but the wounds, though not minute, are not grave.

The brute swiftly climbs down, getting closer to Bazrim.  As he draws his greataxe, he says, much like a schoolyard bully, "Shorty's getting a beating!"



[sblock=OOC]I haven't been keeping diligent track, but its been significantly less than 4 hours.  Probably not even 1 hour yet.  I'm pretty confident that you guys would rest/die/call it a day in some fashion well before the _mage armor_ is likely to wear off.

Eskard: attacks 3, 17+ hit, 15 damage... yeah... he only had 1 hp left...  "Bang, the deer is dead..."; moves; dodge v 6
Bazrim: draws wand; shoots 9, 7+ hit (lucky you), 14 damage
Erdolliel: shoots 5, 16+ hit (why worry about cover when you roll like that?), 9 damage
Kushnak: moves while drawing
Nethezar: (if N drops his everburning morningstar, I don't think he'd be able to see 9) climbs 7+ FAIL; tries again 16+ SUCCESS AT LAST; N is at the top
4-8: surround to attack
Eskard: AoO 7, 6+ hit (lucky you), 14 damage, drops
4-6, 8: draw morningstars and attack S, 2 hit, 15 damage total
9: moves, accelerated climbing 8+ success, draws greataxe during last move

Status & Init
Eskard: 15 damage; dodge v 6; aid: 0 temp hps, +1 to hit and saves v fear, 35 rounds
Bazrim: 3 damage
Erdolliel: 1 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage; bear's endurance, 38 rounds
Nethezar: 2 damage
4:
5: 9 damage
6:
8:
9: 14 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 14, 2007)

Kushnak steps up toward the things and calls out to the nearest, "Come get me, you eyeless, no-good, ballerina!"

[sblock=ooc]Step NE, then ready to attack any that I can reach...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 14, 2007)

"Makes some room!" yells to no one in particular as he lays into another foe.

[sblock=oc]Kill#4(PA 2): +8 / 2d6+11  If he drops, move over him.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 15, 2007)

"Nethezar!  Can you get in front of the wizard?  Erdolliel looks at the half-orcs. "You two can handle these goons, I'm going to go make sure they survive down there!"  The rogue yells as she works her way down to the foe on the bottom again.[sblock=oc]Move E E (Jump off the cliff Tumble +10), and ready to shoot #9 if he comes in view.  I'll switch my dodge bonus to #9 if he isn't dead.

If B drops #9 before my turn, shoot #5 again.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 15, 2007)

Bazrim spits at the one in chainmail.  "It's obvious you're the leader, you smell less like the latrine."  He then fires off his wand with a smirk.
[sblock=ooc]fire scorching ray at 9, then if it doesn't drop, climb down to the lower level[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 15, 2007)

Eskard makes a wild swing at one of the foes around him.  This time he doesn't connect.

Bazrim fires another bolt of fire, but still the humanoid doesn't stop.

Erdolliel moves closer to the cleric and mage, while Kushnak moves closer to the action around Eskard.

Nethezar drops his morningstar, moves closer, and fires his wand of _magic missile_.  "I think this may have been not prudent."

The foes around Eskard strike at him again.  Two make solid blows.  The warrior is started to show serious wounds.

The foe near Nethezar flies into a wild fit of anger.  He swings madly at Nethezar, but the cleric's armor manages to deflect the blow.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: attacks 4, 4+ miss
Bazrim: wands 9, 11+ hit, 11 damage; moves, climb 8+ success (B is only halfway down, 5 feet)
Erdolliel: moves (west, I presume), jumps down, tumble 9+ success, no damage; dodge v 9 (there is no ready; you double moved)
Kushnak: moves; readies
Nethezar: drops morningstar; moves while drawing wand; wands 9, 6 damage
4-6, 8: attack S, 2 hit, 16 damage
9: rages; attacks N, 6+ miss

I guess Erdolliel is 5 feet west of what the map indicates.

Status & Init
Eskard: 31 damage; dodge v 6; aid: 0 temp hps, +1 to hit and saves v fear, 34 rounds
Bazrim: 3 damage
Erdolliel: 1 damage; dodge v 9
Kushnak: 2 damage; readied; bear's endurance, 37 rounds
Nethezar: 2 damage
4:
5: 9 damage
6:
8:
9: 31 damage; raging[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 15, 2007)

Erdolliel sinks an arrow into the brute.[sblock=oc]+7 1d8+2, if the guy drops I'll move back up towards the others.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 15, 2007)

Bazrim finishes his climb down the cliff and continues both his physical and verbal assault on the chainmail clad humanoid.  "Before you die, will you atleast tell me what the wand I found on your mate's corpse does?"
[sblock=ooc]finish my climb down.  If I can see 9 with cover, wand of MM, without cover, wand of scorching ray.  If I can't see at all, I will ready to MM him once I can[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 15, 2007)

Kushnak steps up and swings into the things.

[sblock=ooc]#8.  Hrm.  No PA.  +7, 2d6+4.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 15, 2007)

Screaming in a mixture of pain and anger, Eskard lashes out again.

[sblock=oc]Kill#4 again(PA 2): +8 / 2d6+11 If he drops, move over him.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 16, 2007)

Eskard makes another mighty swing, but again meets only air.

Bazrim fires his wand, but the raging foe ignores it.

Erdolliel shoots, but can't get a good enough shot around Nethezar.

Kushnak easily takes off the head of a member of the rabble.

Nethezar looks at the wand in his hand and the morningstar on the ground.  The cleric fires his wand at the foe right before him.

The remaining rabble try to bring Eskard down, but they can't get through his armor.

Raging mad, and perhaps swayed by the dwarf's words, the barbarian ignores Nethezar and leaps down next to Bazrim.  His greataxe bites painfully into the dwarf, cleaving right through the magical protection.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: attacks 4, 3+ miss
Bazrim: finishes climbing 19+; wand of MM, 7 damage
Erdolliel: shoots 9, 14+ miss (cover's a bitch)
Kushnak: moves; attacks 8, 19+, 17+ crit, 25 damage, very dead
Nethezar: wands 9, 5 damage
4-6: attacks S, miss
9: moves, jumps down 1+ fail, 5 nonlethal; attacks B, 20! threat, 4+ no crit, 19 damage

Status & Init
Eskard: 31 damage; dodge v 6; aid: 0 temp hps, +1 to hit and saves v fear, 33 rounds
Bazrim: 22 damage
Erdolliel: 1 damage; dodge v 9
Kushnak: 2 damage; readied; bear's endurance, 36 rounds
Nethezar: 2 damage
4:
5: 9 damage
6:
9: 43 damage; 5 nonlethal damage; raging[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 16, 2007)

Obviously frustrated, Eskard swings again.

[sblock=oc]Kill#4 again(PA 2): +8 / 2d6+11 If he drops, move over him.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 16, 2007)

"What!  Are you afraid to fight a girl?"  Erdolliel yells at the beast trying to goad him away from the wizard.[sblock=oc]Shoot the guy.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 16, 2007)

Smoothly flowing from one foe to another, Kushnak continues the fight.

[sblock]6 is next.  If he drops, move next to 5.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 16, 2007)

Eskard hacks down another of the eyeless humanoids.  But as the warrior moves over the fallen body, both survivors swing.  One manages to connect, and the barbarian begins to grow pale from the loss of blood.

Bazrim, the picture of despiration, fires his wand at the brute's face.  Flame explodes.  As the light fades, the dwarf sees the burnt form of his predator lying on the ground before him.

Erdolliel swallows her unneeded taunt and quickly moves back to the others still fighting.

Kushnak tries to strike down one of the remaining foes, but the creature's armor manages to absorb the blow.

Nethezar nearly throws himself down the slope to get next to the heavily wounded, but now safe, Bazrim.  "Damn dwarf.  Boccob watches out for you."

The two remaining humanoids strike at the weakened Eskard.  The first misses, but the second brings the warrior to the ground.



[sblock=OOC]worthley emailed me giving his general desire on a course of action, so I'm proceeding with that in mind.

Eskard: attacks 4, 18+ hit, 16 damage, drops; moves
5 & 6: AoOs, 1 hits, 6 damage, disables S
Bazrim: _scorching ray_ wand 9, 16+ hit, 13 damage, drops
Erdolliel: moves, climb 18+ (I'm assuming you'd go back to the others)
Kushnak: attacks 6, 7+ miss
Nethezar: climbs down to B (15+, 18+)
5 & 6: both attack S, 6 hits, 6 damage, drops S

Next Round
Eskard: 7 stabilizes

Status & Init
Eskard: 43 damage; unconscious & stable; dodge v 6; aid: 0 temp hps, +1 to hit and saves v fear, 32 rounds
Bazrim: 22 damage
Erdolliel: 1 damage; dodge v 9
Kushnak: 2 damage; readied; bear's endurance, 37 rounds
Nethezar: 2 damage
5: 9 damage
6:[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 16, 2007)

Unperturbed by the fall of his comrade, Kushnak's blade again strikes at the strange foes.
[sblock=ooc]Still killing it.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 17, 2007)

Erdolliel steps into the room and sticks another arrow in her enemy.[sblock=oc]Move 5' NE and shoot 5.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 17, 2007)

Bazrim spits on the fallen enemy, leaving twice as much blood as saliva.  "Well, hopefully that means the rest of you are being watched over also.  We should see what the others are up to."
[sblock=ooc]Bazrim will delay until after Neth's action, and will then climb up the cliff.
Thanks for taking care of my action Di.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 17, 2007)

Erdolliel and Kushnak each drop one of the remaining two foes while Nethezar heals Bazrim.

All seems quiet for the moment as the cleric and wizard climb up once more.
[sblock=OOC]We're out of rounds now.

Bazrim: delays
Erdolliel: shoots 5, 12+ hit, 9 damage, drops
Kushnak: attacks 6, 10+ hit, 12 damage, drops
Nethezar: CMW B, 19 hps

Status & Init
Eskard: 43 damage; unconscious & stable; dodge v 6; aid: 0 temp hps, +1 to hit and saves v fear, 32 rounds
Bazrim: 3 damage
Erdolliel: 1 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage; bear's endurance, 37 rounds
Nethezar: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 17, 2007)

Erdolliel immediately begins to search all of the corpses they have just created, as well as the barracks room she is in.


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 17, 2007)

Now that the fight is done, Kushnak heals Eskard.

He then retreats to the main level to see to those there.  "Good work.  Don't get lazy while the girl looks around, though.  We need to make sure there aren't more yet."

[sblock=ooc]Sacrifice Bless and Divine Favor.  so, 2d8+8.  Then reevaluate and probably heal others more.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 18, 2007)

Bazrim makes his way to the southeastern passage that his fallen enemy just came from and begins to check it out, staying within view of the others.  "You might want to check out that one down there.  Bet his stuff will bring decent coin."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 18, 2007)

The group takes a moment to regroup, heal, and search the area.

Entering the passage to the southeast presents a macabre sight.  A bewildering variet of humanoid and monstrous skulls are mounted on the walls just outside this chamber with crude, iron spikes.  The chamber beyond is a small, cramped spack that smells strongly of damp earth.  A great pile of furs and blankets lies in the center of the room.  Scattered about are some mushrooms, apparently tossed away quickly when the brute residing in this chamber came out to attack.

You manage to find a good store of items between the bodies, the barracks-like chamber, and the brute's lodge.  Must notably a jade figurine of Erythnul, a jeweled statuette of a drow warrior, various gems and jewelry, a potion easily identified as _cure light wounds_, the brute's mithral chain shirt, and a haversack that seems to have the properties that Kushnak's possesses.

You run into no more resistance at the moment.  All that remains is the passage to the southwest.  It curves as it goes and appears to slope downward.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard gets 15 hps.

Loot: 24 javelins, 8 morningstars, jade figurine, 230 gp, 3 garnets, gemmed silver necklace, mwk greataxe, potion of cure light wounds, mithral chain shirt, 4 rubies, jeweled statuette, sack

Status
Eskard: 28 damage; aid: 0 temp hps, +1 to hit and saves v fear, 29 rounds
Bazrim: 3 damage
Erdolliel: 1 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage; bear's endurance, 34 rounds
Nethezar: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 18, 2007)

"Oooo!  *This* is pretty! The elf says while fingering the chain shirt.  "Too bad I already have one.  Maybe the wizard might take the risk of his spells not working?  We can fill this sack with what we have and ditch anything not as useful if we need space.

"I know that we should be plenty well off when we sell this loot, but who is still light on gold?"  She makes no move to distribute any gold herself, however.


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 18, 2007)

Eskard droops his shoulders and shakes his head immediately after regaining consciousness.  "Damn things. I can try harder."

"I don't need any coin here." he finishes as the others continue their searching.


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 18, 2007)

"Put it all in the sack."

Kushnak uses his wand to heal the party further, then makes ready to check the southwest passage.

[sblock=ooc]Eskard to <10 damage.  Someone else should carry the new haversack, so all our eggs aren't in one cleric.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 18, 2007)

Nethezar nods at Kushnak's suggestion.  "The spoils can be split later, yes?  But perhaps," the cleric says, turning to Bazrim, "our mage could discern whether anything else may imbued with magic.

"Oh, and mayhap one of the quicker persons in the group should carry the second bag, hmmm?"
[sblock=OOC]Healing: 4, 7, 3, 9; 4 charges used

Re: the active spells; is it fair to presume that they expired during searching time?

Status
Eskard: 5 damage; aid: 0 temp hps, +1 to hit and saves v fear, 29 rounds
Bazrim: 3 damage
Erdolliel: 1 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage; bear's endurance, 34 rounds
Nethezar: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 18, 2007)

"We can worry about dividing the loot up when we get out of this place.  For now, Erdolliel, you should search these rooms for passages, while we pack the rest of this stuff up."


----------



## worthley (Jun 18, 2007)

"I am sorry, but I cannot tell you what items are magical at this time.  I had prepared much less usefull spells instead.  Once we get a chance to rest, I will be able to do that again."


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 18, 2007)

Eskard picks up the bag and stares rather dumbly at the 'furnishings' of the room awaiting further instructions.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 18, 2007)

Erdolliel looks at the dwarf curiously.  "What do you think I've been doing for the last hour?"[sblock=oc]I am under the impression that she had already searched all the rooms, and that was how we found all the loot.  If I am wrong she will search the rooms now.  If I am right, she will lead the group down the final passageway.  Moving silently, hiding, and keeping a sharp ear and eye to the passage ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 19, 2007)

Nethezar ignores the conversation between Erdolliel and Bazrim for the moment to address the magical item issue.  "So, our mage is handy with wands, but left to his own devices...  'If the mage can't mage...'" the cleric quotes his words from earlier today.  He casts a spell.  "Not only mithral, but magical as well!  That armor is quite the find.  The bag as well, but I think even Bazrim could have told us that.  Alas, nothing else."

After collecting the items and stowing them away, the group takes the remaining passage.

The passage through the rocks winds down and down, deeper into the ground.  It curves ahead like a spiral.  The air grows musty and sickening with the scent of rotting flesh.  Eventually, the passage opens into a wide cavern, where it ends at the top of a short cliff that stands ten feet above the cave floor below.  From ahead, the dim glow of a lantern or small fire casts a dull, red glow.

Erdolliel spots within four more of the humanoids.  Three appear to be guards like those encountered before, carrying lonspears and morningstars at their sides, though they wear bronze masks resembling the visage of Erythnul.  One of those watches the entrance while the other two feed a decent-sized inferno.

The fourth perches atop a small stone ledge 10 feet above the fire, tossing powders and mushrooms into the blaze and, apparently, inhaling the fumes.  Unlike the others, this one appears to have sewn eyes into his empty sockets, giving him the unblinking look of a madman.  His hair is cut short and dyed red, while the holy symbol of Erythnul is branded into his chest.

None of them appear to have noticed the sneaking elf or the light by which she can see.  That may not last, however.






[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel can act as she will, though if she starts combat, she only gets a surprise round.

The ground is still rough terrain, but it is NOT sloped anymore.  The contour lines are 10 foot climbs.

And, in case it isn't obvious, I presumed that you were searching.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 19, 2007)

Erdolliel quickly sizes up the situation and sends an arrow through the closest guard.[sblock=oc]Attack #4, +7 1d8+2[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 19, 2007)

Hidden from her target, Erdolliel uses the marksmanship of the elves.  Her keen senses and training allow her to send the arrow straight into the throat of her prey, killing it outright.  But a gurgle and the collapsing body alert the others that a threat is present.
[sblock=OOC]Same map as above, except 4 isn't there anymore.

Surprise round
Erdolliel: shoots 4, 20!, 18+ crit, 24 damage... yeah, its dead

Status & Init
Bazrim (22): 3 damage
3 (16):
Eskard (13): 5 damage
Kushnak (12): 2 damage
Nethezar (10): 2 damage
1 (9):
2 (7): 
Erdolliel (6): 1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 19, 2007)

Bazrim moves ahead of Kushnak, takes aim at one of the guards and fires his wand.
[sblock=ooc] move 10' east, and use wand of Scorching Ray at #2 +5 4d6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 19, 2007)

Kushnak advances to make war once more.

[sblock=ooc]Move up 15' (=30') drawing crossbow.  Ready to (drop sword and) cast obscuring myst if #1 uses a ranged attack or casts an "attack" spell.  If I can't tell what the spell is, if he casts one, also obscuring myst.  Is that too complicated?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 19, 2007)

"Wonderful!" Eskard exclaims at Erdolliel's shot.  He charges into the room.

[sblock=oc]Double move to the cliff, climb if he has movement left.  Accelerated Check: -2[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 19, 2007)

Bazrim takes aim and fires his wand, but anxiety gets the best of him, and the dwarf shoots the wall right next to himself.

One of the masked guards moves near the edge of the cliff, wielding his longspear in both hands to cause trouble for anyone taking the descent.

Eskard moves to the edge of the cliff, ready to face his foes.

Kushnak gets closer and stares at the mad creature above the flames.

Nethezar gets closer and fires two bolts of force at one of the guards.

The crazed humanoid casts a spell, and Kushnak, unable to discern what it is, quickly reacts protectively.  A mist rapidly billows forth covering the area.



[sblock=OOC]Ti told me that he wanted to wait to see what the bad people did.  I re-ordered the init.

Because none of you can see beyond 5 feet anymore, the map shows positions at the time the _mist_ was cast.

Bazrim: moves; wands 2, 1! miss
3: double moves
Eskard: double moves (I took the liberty of stopping S there instead of climbing halfway down)
Kushnak: moves; readies
Nethezar: moves; wands 2, 9 damage
1: casts a spell
Spellcraft checks: B 13+; K 7+ (B knows its _entropic shield_ but K doesn't)
Kushnak: ready triggers; casts _obscuring mist_
1: you can't see if he takes a move action
2: you can't see

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 1 damage
Bazrim: 3 damage
3:
Eskard: 5 damage
Nethezar: 2 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage
1:
2: 9 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 19, 2007)

Erdolliel brings the fight forward.  [sblock=OC]Double move, sheathing the bow and drawing the longsword.

The first post in the area mentions 10foot climbs at the contours.  I was assuming these were climbs up.  This post however mentions climbing halfway down.  If the climbs are down I will jump (tumble +10) and attack 3.  If the climbs are up I will climb as normal.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				me said:
			
		

> Eventually, the passage opens into a wide cavern, where it ends at the top of a short cliff that stands ten feet above the cave floor below. [...]
> The fourth perches atop a small stone ledge 10 feet above the fire[...]



  I thought that was clear.  Is it not?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 19, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Yeah that would be pretty clear, it was the use of climb in the OC text that goofed me, jump and kill for my turn[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 19, 2007)

Kushnak moves down to fight the things.

[sblock=ooc]NE, climb down.  I think that's 55' with a 1/4 climb speed.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 19, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I'm stupid.  Didn't know it was DOWN! [/sblock]

Eskard jumps down and moves on through the mist.

[sblock=oc]So jump, +5.  Move forward until I can hit something, or am out of movement.  +9 / 2d6+7[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 19, 2007)

Bazrim, starts to stumble his way through the mist, advancing to a strategic position.  As he begins to move, a grumbling can be heard about a "Stupid Spell" and something about "Getting Killed"
[sblock=ooc]Move East, East, East then North.  should count as 40' of movement[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 19, 2007)

Erdolliel moves forward.  As she nimbly jumps down, two spear points flash by her, but they harmlessly rebound off her armor.  She strikes hard and true, despite the mist, and tears out the humanoid's throat.

Bazrim, bemoaning the situation, moves forward.

Eskard jumps down and, somewhat shocked, sees through the mist the other humanoid directly in front of him.  The half-orc takes a swing, but the mist is just enough to obscure what was otherwise a good view.

Nethezar moves forward and complains, "Kushnak!  They don't have EYES!"

Kushnak moves forward, climbing down to the side of his companions.

You neither see nor hear anything from the assumed leader of the group.

The humanoid next to Eskard drops his spear and swings at the half-orc with a morningstar.  The blow bounces off of the warrior's armor.



[sblock=OOC]I recall having a discussion with one/some of you regarding sheathing weapons while moving working similarly to drawing them.  I THINK the conclusion was that it makes sense and should be allowed.  However, in looking at Erdolliel's action, it seems to me that one should not be able to do both.  Does that make sense?  I'd like to hear input.

Erdolliel: moves, jumps down 7+ success, no damage
2 & 3: AoO, 4+ miss, 7+ miss
Erdolliel: attacks 3, 19+ threat, 18+ crit, miss chance 56, hit, 15 damage, drops
Bazrim: moves
Eskard: jumps down, 14+ success, no damage; attacks 2, 11+, miss chance 3, miss
Nethezar: moves
Kushnak: moves, climb 14+ success (I had to alter your path; I presume it's okay)
1: can't tell
2: drops spear; draws morningstar; attacks S, 13+ miss (he is directly east of S, sorry 'bout the map)

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 1 damage
Bazrim: 3 damage
Eskard: 5 damage
Nethezar: 2 damage
Kushnak: 2 damage
1:
2: 9 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 20, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I believe we decided that because drawing two weapons required a feat (TWF), that one could not perform either action twice without that feat.

Kushnak is essentially just going to move out and hit something, I'll post more if anything happens before his turn.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 20, 2007)

Eskard attacks again.

[sblock=oc]Dodge against 2. Atk#2: +9 / 2d6+7[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 20, 2007)

Bazrim makes a few more strategic movements
[sblock=ooc]move north north, then drop off east[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 20, 2007)

Erdolliel waits to see if Eskard can fell the thing.[sblock=oc]I am ok with the ruling involving not being able to do both.  Di and I talked it out and Erdolliel dropped her bow and drew her sword while running.

If Eskard kills it move out of the mist and towards the fire.  Get as close as I can to #1.

If Eskard doesn't kill it, attack #2.  If I kill it, move E.  If neither of us kills it, she'll stay put.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 20, 2007)

Bazrim throws himself down the cliff, sustaining minor bruising.

Eskard tears through the remaining guard.

Seeing the nearby foe felled, Erdolliel moves toward the leader.  However, before she even gets out of the mist, a morningstar materializes in the air (the obvious effect of sudden chanting by the leader) and strikes her fairly hard.

Nethezar likewise flings himself down the cliff, like a tin can rolling down a hill.

Kushnak closes in.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: delays
Bazrim: moves, (I'm assuming you are jumping rather than climbing down) 10+ fail, 2 nonlethal damage
Eskard: attacks 2, 8+, miss chance 68 hit, 14 damage, drops
Erdolliel: stops delaying; moves
1: ready triggers; casts something (I'm sure you guys can tell what it is); attacks R, 9+ hit, 9 damage
Erdolliel: finishes moving
Nethezar: moves, jump 15- fail, 3 nonlethal
Kushnak: moves

Status & Init
Bazrim: 3 damage; 2 nonlethal damage
Eskard: 5 damage
1:
Erdolliel: 10 damage
Nethezar: 2 damage; 3 nonlethal damage
Kushnak: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 20, 2007)

Erdolliel moves back into the mist.[sblock=oc]Get as far into the mist as possible.  Preferably due west and climb the wall again.  Sheathe her sword as she moves.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 20, 2007)

"Where are you?" Eskard asks moving out of the mist.  

[sblock=oc]Move out of the mist and as close to 1 as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 20, 2007)

Bazrim continues his movement through the mist.
[sblock=ooc]move east, south, south, east[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 20, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]If there is space on the ledge, Kushnak climbs up.  If there is not, he picks up one of the things longspears (sheath sword while moving to it), then goes to attack the guy.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 20, 2007)

Bazrim moves himself closer to the action, trying with his short legs to finally get out of the mist.

Eskard closes in, ready to do battle.

The leader, now fairly obviously a cleric of Erythnul, turns his unseeing eyes in Bazrim's direction.  The conjured morningstar flies at the mage and crashes into him.  The cleric mumbles and points at the advancing Eskard, and the half-orc freezes in place.

Erdolliel flees back into the mist, reaching the cliff but unable to ascend.

Nethezar fires his wand at the cleric, but the _magic missiles_ seem to get absorbed by some protection.  "Ah!  Most intriguing," Nethezar calmly notes, as if watching some experiment.  "Mage!  Don't bother with your lesser wand... if you ever get out here."

Realizing a longer weapon will be needed, Kushnak sheathes his sword and hustles back to find one of the dead humanoid's longspears.



[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: moves
Eskard: moves
1: morningstar changes to attack B, 15+ hit, 6 damage; casts (K knows its _hold person_) on S, will save 6+ fail
Erdolliel: moves while sheathing, climb 4+ (not enough to accelerated climb, so there isn't enough movement to climb at all)
Nethezar: wand of MM 1, 9 damage... but actually 0 (I wonder what that could be); moves
Kushnak: (There is not room) moves while sheathing (will be able to pick up a spear next round)

Status & Init
Bazrim: [edit]9 damage[/edit]; 2 nonlethal damage
Eskard: 5 damage; paralyzed
1:
Erdolliel: 10 damage
Nethezar: 2 damage; 3 nonlethal damage
Kushnak: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 20, 2007)

Erdolliel Scales the wall and retrieves her bow.[sblock=OC]Do just that,  Up and then NW and pick up the bow from the square North of me.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 21, 2007)

Bazrim frees himself from the mist and prepares himself for the cleric's next spell.
[sblock=ooc]move east 5' and south 5' and ready to shoot the cleric with scorching ray if he casts a spell, or after he acts[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 21, 2007)

Bazrim finally leaves the mist and waits to strike.

Eskard's mind struggles to break free of the spell, but he cannot fight of the magic.

As the morningstar swings and misses the mage, the foul cleric casts a spell.  Bazrim unleashes a bolt of flame, but the magic the cleric cast earlier deflects the fire.  The cleric's spell seems a blessing upon himself, and he leaps down, menacingly standing by the helpless half-orc.

Erdolliel climbs up and gets her bow.

Nethezar speaks a holy word of terror, but his magic fails to move the evil cleric.



[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: moves; readies
Eskard: (i'm assuming) tries to get free, will save 5+ fail
1: morningstar attacks B, 7+ miss; casts
Bazrim: ready triggers; wands 1, 15+, miss chance (from the _entropic shield_ 6, miss
1: casts (B & N know its _divine favor_); moves, jump 19+ success
Erdolliel: moves, climb 14+; picks up bow
Nethezar: casts _doom_ on 1, will save 16+ success

Status & Init
Eskard: 5 damage; paralyzed
Bazrim: 9 damage; 2 nonlethal damage
1:
Erdolliel: 10 damage
Nethezar: 2 damage; 3 nonlethal damage
Kushnak: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 21, 2007)

Bazrim lets out a scream of frustration, and prepares to foil the cleric again.
[sblock=ooc]shanged my readied action to be scorching ray 9 when he makes a non-movement action this should fix the problem[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 21, 2007)

Erdolliel rushes back down to the battle.[sblock=oc]Move E E E, jump and tumble (+10) for the cliff.  Shoot from the edge of the mist.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 21, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Yes. Try to break free, again. And stop punishing the barbarian, his will save isn't bad, seriously.   [/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 21, 2007)

The new weapon no longer needed, Kushnak moves back to the evil cleric, drawing his sword on the way.

[sblock=ooc]I don't know how PA works, but if I can use it on an AoO by specifying during my turn that I wish to do so... nah.  I don't think I can.  I think I need to take an attack action.  I guess if I'm wrong though, I want to PA 4 on any AoO this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Eskard: will save 11+ success
Bazrim: readies
1: morningstar attacks B, 12+ hit, 5 damage, vanishes after; attacks
Bazrim: ready triggers; wand 1, 7+ miss
1: attacks S, 2+ miss
Edolliel: moves, tumble 4+ fail, 6 nonlethal; attacks 1, 2+ miss
Nethezar: casts _bless_ on party
Kushnak: 

I have no idea where K intends to go, unless he wants to burn or squeeze.

Status & Init
Eskard: 5 damage
Bazrim: 14 damage; 2 nonlethal damage
1:
Erdolliel: 10 damage; 6 nonlethal damage
Nethezar: 2 damage; 3 nonlethal damage
Kushnak: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 21, 2007)

Eskard breaks free and tears into the cleric.

[sblock=oc]Dodge against 1. Kill 1(pa 1): +9 (w/bless) / 2d6+9[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 21, 2007)

Bazrim shakes his head and prepares for the cleric once again.
[sblock=ooc]same ready action[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 21, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]It looks to me like I can fit in either of those squares without being in a fire or in a wall.  If not, I guess I'll pick up th spear after all, then move and attack the guy with Eskard providing him cover.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 21, 2007)

Erdolliel fires at the cleric once again.[sblock=oc]attack 1, dodge bonus against 1 as well.

Kushnak should have gone first this last time right?  So in essence he has 2 rounds worth of actions that haven't been resolved or something...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 21, 2007)

[size=-2]Last round[/size]
Kushnak draws his sword and returns to attack the now accessible foe.  Unfortunately, his swing is errant.

Eskard breaks free from the enchantment.

Bazrim, after being struck one last time by the vanishing morningstar, fires but misses with his wand.

Robbed of an easy kill, the cleric swings at Eskard, but the blow is abysmal.

While Erdolliel fails to get a clean shot, Nethezar boosts the party's attacking power.

[size=-2]This round[/size]
Kushnak and Eskard both cleave into the cleric.

The foe starts casting a spell, but Bazrim nails him with a bolt of flame, charring him and destroying his concentration.

As Erdolliel fails yet again to get a shot, Nethezar heals Bazrim a meager amount.



[sblock=OOC]Okay... well, I guess...  I have no idea what to say.  We'll go with it for now.  In the meantime, I'll try to think of some way that I can do... something.  If any of you can help, please do so, because I haven't a clue.

The previous round (as already partially posted:

Kushnak: moves while drawing his sword; attacks 1, 3+ miss
Eskard: will save 11+ success
Bazrim: readies
1: morningstar attacks B, 12+ hit, 5 damage, vanishes after; attacks
Bazrim: ready triggers; wand 1, 7+ miss
1: attacks S, 2+ miss
Edolliel: moves, tumble 4+ fail, 6 nonlethal; attacks 1, 2+ miss
Nethezar: casts _bless_ on party

Next Round:

Kushnak: (i'm just gonna assume so that we can keep moving) attacks 1, 18+ hit, 10 damage
Eskard: dodge; attacks 1, 20!, 7+ no crit, 16 damage
Bazrim: readies
1: casts (B/K/N all know its _obscuring mist_) defensively, 6+ success
Bazrim: ready tiggers; wands 1, 20!, 8-, miss chance 43, 15 damage
1: conc check 6+ fail; spell fizzles
Erdolliel: dodge; attacks 1, 7+ miss
Nethezar: drops wand; moves while drawing wand; CLW B, 8 hps

Status & Init (I altered the order again; I probably should just stop doing this)
Kushnak: 2 damage
Eskard: 5 damage; dodge against 1
Bazrim: 6 damage
1: 41 damage
Erdolliel: 10 damage; 6 nonlethal damage; dodge against 1
Nethezar: 2 damage; 3 nonlethal damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 22, 2007)

Erdolliel swears while she fires again.


----------



## worthley (Jun 22, 2007)

Bazrim prepares to distrupt the cleric once again with a grin
[sblock=ooc]same ready action, again[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 22, 2007)

"Not quite a swordsman, are you?"

The cleric continues the combine assault against the helpless foe.

[sblock=ooc]I thought it was going to take me a whole round to move, then I would attack, so... if my shot doesn't hit until this round, actually, that's ok.  Otherwise, attack again.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 22, 2007)

Eskard grins at Kushnak and continues his assult.

[sblock=oc]Kill him more(PA 1): +9 / 2d6+9 (w/bless)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 22, 2007)

Eskard hacks into the cleric and nearly brings him down.

Despite their efforts, the others cannot finish the job.

The cleric shoots a magical blast of sound that stuns Kushnak, but Eskard is still standing.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: ummm... i guess he doesn't do anything, or something
Eskard: attacks 1, 18+ hit, 14 damage
Bazrim: ready
1: casts defensively 2+ success
Bazrim: ready triggers; wands 1, 10- miss
1: _sound burst_ on S & K, 1 damage, fort saves k fails, stunned
Erdolliel: shoots 1, 16+ miss
Nethezar: drops wand; draws x-bow; shoots 1, 9+ miss

Status & Init
Kushnak: 3 damage; stunned
Eskard: 6 damage; dodge against 1
Bazrim: 6 damage
1: 55 damage
Erdolliel: 10 damage; 6 nonlethal damage; dodge against 1
Nethezar: 2 damage; 3 nonlethal damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 22, 2007)

An innocent passerby might think that Erdolliel was a sailor.  She picks up the longspear at her feet and moves towards the fight.[sblock=oc]drop the bow.  pick up the longspear (#3 or #4's corpse should be in reach I think) and move E E E[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 22, 2007)

Eskard growls audibly and tears into the man again.

[sblock=oc]Kill more(no pa): +10 / 2d6+7[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 22, 2007)

Eskard takes one last, more careful swing at the cleric.  His sword barely manages to find a hole in the armor.  One final gash is simply too much for the cleric to take.  His lifeblood spills to the ground.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: stunned
Eskard: attacks 1, 12+ hit (barely... apparently you knew precisely when to stop PA), 12 damage, kills it

Status & Init
Kushnak: 3 damage
Eskard: 6 damage; dodge against 1
Bazrim: 6 damage
1: dead
Erdolliel: 10 damage; 6 nonlethal damage; dodge against 1
Nethezar: 2 damage; 3 nonlethal damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 22, 2007)

Eskard stares down proudly at the fallen cleric and chuckles a bit. "Not a hard fight when the hardest part is getting to them." he says, chuckling again.


----------



## worthley (Jun 22, 2007)

Bazrim runs over as fast as his little legs can carry him, and begins to kick the fallen cleric.  He then lets out a monsterous scream and turns to Kushnak.  "Next time we are fighting something that's blind, we should think before we cast a spell that makes it so we can't see either."

Bazrim then begins to to take any valuable of the bodies, and tosses them into a pile.  "We should rest now, as my wands are starting to run low, unless Eskar can find some sort of hidden passage in this room."   Bazrim pauses for a moment, and then continues.  "And I'll be able to tell you what of this stuff is enchanted after I do my rest and studys."

[sblock=ooc]I will update my memorized spells once I hear for sure that we are resting now[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 22, 2007)

"It sure seemed like they could see when they were stabbing us."

Kushnak sets up shop to heal whoever needs it before suggesting, "We should camp in the room with higher ground instead of this one.  Also, what in the hells are they burning?"  He proceeds to have a look at the fire.


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 22, 2007)

Eskard looks stupidly at Bazrim and takes a quick gaze around the room. "I don't see any hidden passages."

"I'll take the first watch." he says, waiting for the others to do what they do.

Once settled, Eskard will hone his blade while the others sleep.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 22, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]So, Ti is gone and indicated that he might get a post in per day.  I'm not gonna make him waste time saying that Erdolliel searches and just make the bold assumption.[/sblock]
An extensive search turns up items similar to what you've already uncovered: morningstars, javelins, spears.  In addition you find the 3 masks the guards were wearing.  The cleric had a morningstar of masterwork quality, masterwork banded mail, a potion identified as _cure light wounds_, a brooch [size=-2](boy, what the hell could that be?)[/size], 42 gold, and a silver key.

Behind a large rock, you find 500 gold, a silver holy symbol of Lolth, a pearl necklace, and a rope.  You also find two scrolls written in common.  However, the rambling, disjointed writing is virtually impossible for any of you to comprehend.  But one passage stands out:

_At last the will of the Ebon Triad be done.  With the return of great Kyuss, the Age of Worms is finally upon us!_

You find no hidden ways out of the chamber.

While Kushnak doesn't know a great deal about the fire, as he gets closer and examines it, he highly suspects that some type of hallucinogen is involved.


----------



## worthley (Jun 22, 2007)

"I'm sorry Eskar, the fumes from this fire must have made my memory lapse."  Bazrim then gathers as much of the found treasures, and carrys them to the room indicated by Kushnak.  "We should get some rest, and then maybe we could figure out what this key is for.  Oh, and Eskar as an appology for my mistake a moment ago, I plan on memorizing a spell that I can cast on you in battle, to make you larger, and able to hurt our enemies more.  You just need to let my spell help you, ok?"

[sblock=ooc]cast detect magic, to see what is magical, after new spells memorized.  I'll cast twice if needed[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 23, 2007)

"I need less sleep than any of the rest of you, I will take the last watch."[sblock=oc]Thanks for the cognitive leap there Di  

Erdolliel will sleep as much as she needs to and then keep watch on the group for the rest of the night.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 23, 2007)

Bazrim, hearing that most watches for the night have been claimed, he curls under his blanket and quickly falls asleep.


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 23, 2007)

Not wanting to dull his senses any, Kushnak avoids the fire and leads the others back whence they came.  

"Does anyone have any entertainment planned for the evening?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Day 18--Morning*

[sblock=OOC]To speed this along, I'm gonna assume that you guys do something so that during the middle of your sleep you don't get coup de graced.  I'm also gonna assume that, rather than wait all the way until night again, you are just going to wait long enough for spells to be had, which is morningish.[/sblock]
Nethezar ignores Kushnak's query, seemingly absorbed in thought.  As you plod back to the higher ground, you hear him mumbling, "Kyuss...  Age of Worms...  Ebon Triad..."  He pauses only to give Erdolliel a poke with his healing wand before returning to his musing.

The group settles in for the night, which, thankfully, passes without incident.  When day comes, the spellcasters prepare themselves.  Bazrim assesses which items are magical: banded mail, brooch, rope, mithral shirt, haversack, and the stuff already discovered as magical earlier.

Nethezar fishes out the wand the group found earlier and spends a good chunk of time, while Bazrim is preparing his spells, praying over it.  "We are of good fortune.  It is another healing wand."
[sblock=OOC]Status
Kushnak: 0 damage
Eskard: 2 damage
Bazrim: 2 damage
Erdolliel: 0 damage
Nethezar: 0 damage

The wand is CLW with 34 charges.

Please make sure you update your sheets with spells prepared.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 24, 2007)

"You take this one.  Mine is full enough, and it's more likely that you'll be around to use it than I," says Kushnak while sharpening his sword.

"The rest we'll need to begin divying up.  Once that's done, we should be on to the other door."

[sblock=ooc]I added the stuff to the list.  If someone wants to check it, that'd be cool.  I didn't add the wand, since Nethezar should actually take it.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 24, 2007)

"We have quite a haul here.  We will definetly be able to make use of the armor at least.  I'd say it's safe for any of you to wear it.  I mean, I know those eyeless things were stupid, but I don't think they were stupid enough to wear something that would hinder them more than it helped them."  Bazrim then finishes packing up his belongings, and takes a drink from his waterskin, that doesn't quite smell like water.  He then heads out with the others.
[sblock=ooc]  I'll take the wand off my sheet.  I will cast mage armor before we go through the last door[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 24, 2007)

"GRAAAHHH" Eskard moans as he rises in the morning. 

"Hopefully there's a lot more of them somewhere else!"

" I already have armor that works fine" he notes, beating on his chest.  

"Lets go!" he says, snatching his pack and making ready for the jaunt back to the remaining door.


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 24, 2007)

Carefully seeing to his outfitting, Kushnak rises and, after a short prayer, leads the others back to the elevator room.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 25, 2007)

"Hmmm, magic makes that shirt prettier for sure."  Erdolliel says as she changes into the burned beast's mail.  She follows Kushnak out to the main room again.  Once they are in the room with the elevator, she immediately goes to final door and checks it for traps and locks.[sblock=oc]search +11, open lock +10, Disable Device +9, masterwork thieves tools +2 circumstance to OL and DD[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 25, 2007)

The group returns, slowly plodding back through the caves once more.  With some effort, you even manage to get Nethezar back up the 40 foot cliff.

Once again back in the cathedral-like first chamber, Erdolliel turns to the door to the North, marked with the symbol of Vecna.  She finds no traps but there is a lock.  Perhaps as expected, though, the silver key found on the cleric killed last night slips into the hole.  Her tools are not needed for now.

"As I noted before, Vecna worshipers will likely include wizards," Nethezar reiterates.



[sblock=OOC]Same marching order/distance/etc.?

Bazrim's casting _mage armor_.  Anyone else doing similar?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 25, 2007)

"Well, let's finish the job here."  Erdolliel gets her sword out and leads the way through the next door.[sblock=oc]move silently and hide +10.  Spot and listen +9.  ummm... auto search for secret doors...  

She'll stay ahead of the group at the point where the light changes from normal light to shadowy light.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I'm good with same marching order and distance; sword drawn.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 25, 2007)

Bazrim begins to follow the others.  He keeps on hand on his spell component pouch, ready for battle.
[sblock=ooc]Follow in same marching order, as far as I know.  Also, follow path to the right at all times.  I would say go until traps, combat, or treasure.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 25, 2007)

"If what we've been told is right, this should be the last of the scum.  Don't be too careful about it, girl."

Kushnak calls on the strength of Kelanen.

[sblock=ooc]Longstrider.  Bless.  Bull's Strength, in that order.

Me: +3/+3.  Not a slow effer.
Else: +1/+0
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				TiCaudata said:
			
		

> She'll stay ahead of the group at the point where the light changes from normal light to shadowy light.



I'm sorry for not being able to get this moving forward.  We've talked about this before.  Do you mean for your distance to be based upon when it is shadowy for you (with low-light vision) or for others?

FYI, numbers work really well.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 26, 2007)

"I won't be any more careful than our dwarven friend's legs allow me to be."[sblock=oc]you're right numbers would work really well, like when I am having spotty access and might not be able to go check the srd until 11:30 at night...

She'll be 20 feet ahead of the light source at the line between where it provides normal light and dim light.  That assumes that N's weapon has light cast on it, if it has a more powerful version she'll move to 20' ahead of K.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 26, 2007)

A smooth, gray, stone corridor stretches to the north.  The stonework here is smooth and expertly crafted, in start contrast to the caves from which you have come.

But it becomes readily apparent that something is wrong.  The smell of death and decay hangs in the air, and you can even see blood stains on parts of the walls and floor.  While they are not still wet, they don't seem very old either.



[sblock=OOC]North is up.  Everyone, except Nethezar, can see all the way to the wall ahead.

Erdolliel's autosearch ability is noted.

Status
Kushnak: 0 damage; longstrider; bull's strength, 40 rounds
Eskard: 2 damage
Bazrim: 2 damage; mage armor
Erdolliel: 0 damage
Nethezar: 0 damage

Party: bless, 39 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 26, 2007)

"Stay in sight, but keep moving," whispers Kushnak.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 26, 2007)

The group begins moving further into the corridor, turning right at the first opportunity.  The bloodstains are present in this hall as well.

Just as Nethezar and Eskard reach the intersection, an incorporeal being emerges from the wall to the north.  It has a vaguely humanoid shape, but it is black and looks like something out of a nightmare.

You barely make out what sounds like inane babble from the creature before it immediately sinks back into the north wall.

"Was that an allip?" Nethezar wonders aloud, not nearly as shocked as one might expect.  Unfortunately, none in the group is able to answer, as you've never heard of such a thing.



[sblock=OOC]I think worthley is the only one that mentioned a specific route (always going right).  If that works for you guys, we can proceed that way.

Gah!  Nevermind.  In the interest of not wasting more time given Ti's internet access, I'm just gonna go with that plan, since you guys don't get very far before getting interrupted.

I'm not rolling initiative yet.  The incorporeal undead essentially gets a surprise round, moves out of the wall, and immediately back in.

X marks the wall from which it came out and went back into.

I'm also ad hoc ruling that you don't have to make saves against its Babble ability right now.

Status
Kushnak: 0 damage; longstrider; bull's strength, 39 rounds
Eskard: 2 damage
Bazrim: 2 damage; mage armor
Erdolliel: 0 damage
Nethezar: 0 damage

Party: bless, 38 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 26, 2007)

"Whatever it is, it's gone now, and chasing it will probably get us lost.  Let's just keep with our path.  We don't want to get seperated."


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 26, 2007)

"Whatever it was, it was incorporeal, and I don't particularly want it coming up behind us again."  Kushnak reverses course and heads up the hall to the north, stopping at the first intersection, then casting magic weapon on his sword.

[sblock=ooc]10' north of S on the map.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 26, 2007)

"Yes," Nethezar muses.  The cleric suddenly adopts a scholarly tone that ill fits the situation at hand.  "Incorporeal undead that strives to make people mad.  Normal weapons cannot hurt it.  Bazrim, use your _magic missile_ wand if we find it."
[sblock=OOC]I'll wait for the other two to decide which way to go before I move us forward.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 26, 2007)

Eskard looks quizically at Nethezar and follows Kushnak.

[sblock=oc]Unless there's objection, Eskard will follow immediately behind Kushnak for the time being. If it's a problem for anyone, he'll stay at the back.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 27, 2007)

Bazrim shrugs his shoulders, then turns to follow the others.  "The wands are plan B, let's use up the spells that I can get back first."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 27, 2007)

Erdolliel looks at her blade and then at Nethezar.  "Will this blade we found work better on such a creature than magic?

With all the death around, I don't suppose they have recovered from the previous battle."  She then follows the half-orc cleric after the apparition.  [sblock=oc]She means the cold iron longsword for the question.

Unless N says that the Cold iron blade will work better, she will move to the square marked as X.  If he says cold iron will work better she will sheathe her sword and then draw while moving 30' to 5' N of where S current is.

My post last night was out of line.  I could have looked back in the history easily enough, I just went about it the hard way by checking the SRD and then got self-righteously annoyed about it.  Sorry about that.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 27, 2007)

"No," Nethezar responds to Erodlliel's query.  "Magically enchanted weapons _can_ hurt them, but even such can fail."

The cleric thoughtfully adds, "Didn't Smenk say that it was the Erythnul part of the cult that had killed his 'friends'?  This does not comport."

The group hustles forward.  As Erdolliel passes the hallway, she realizes, with the blessed keen elven senses, just after passing it that there seems to be a secret door directly east of where Nethezar now stands.  



[sblock=OOC]I'm guessing on B's movement.

Kushnak: casts _magic weapon_

Status
Kushnak: 0 damage; longstrider; bull's strength, 38 rounds; magic weapon, 40 rounds
Eskard: 2 damage
Bazrim: 2 damage; mage armor
Erdolliel: 0 damage
Nethezar: 0 damage

Party: bless, 37 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 27, 2007)

"Is that where it went through the wall?  After it then!"

[sblock=ooc]Kushnak keeps on to the north - east - north - just north as much as he can, presumably following Erdolliel.  If we were in rounds i'd delay until after her.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 28, 2007)

Bazrim continues to follow


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 28, 2007)

"Hmm, there are secret doors about here, it doesn't seem to need them though."  Erdolliel keeps moving after the thing.[sblock=oc]Move E E N and then keep moving in an effort to double around to the Allip.  Basically take W passages if they present themselves, but move N primarily.  If a secret door pops up to the W or N that looks like it might help, stop to try to open it.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 28, 2007)

Eskard follows Kushnak.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 28, 2007)

As you press forward, you continue to see evidence of recent fighting, more blood stains, and even some of the walls look a bit charred.

Rounding a corner to enter a mildly open area, you see what appears to be an open door to the northeast, though the corridor's bending obscures it somewhat.  An eerie green light seems to come from the door.



[sblock=OOC]I took some great liberty in your movements.  I assumed that Erdolliel would not move so fast as to lose N and B.  I further assumed that, since K and S are faster than N and B, and they are the warriors of the group, that they would pass N and B.

If that is not okay, or if you'd like me to adjust it in some fashion, let me know.

The X on the map is the open door.

Status
Kushnak: 0 damage; longstrider; bull's strength, 37 rounds; magic weapon, 39 rounds
Eskard: 2 damage
Bazrim: 2 damage; mage armor
Erdolliel: 0 damage
Nethezar: 0 damage

Party: bless, 36 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 28, 2007)

"Something is fishy..." states Kushnak, heading toward the open door with an eye out for strange things coming from inside walls.


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 28, 2007)

"I don't know about fish, but i bet there are people up there."

"People we don't like." Eskard says, trailing off as he follows Kushnak.


----------



## worthley (Jun 29, 2007)

Bazrim lets out a huff, and just continues to follow the others toward the door.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 29, 2007)

Erdolliel moves in front of the door and looks to see if she can identify anything dangerous about it.[sblock=oc]N, E, N, N, E, E  look at the door.  if nothing is obvious other than the glowing, check for traps while trying not to touch it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 29, 2007)

Erdolliel leads on to the doorway while the others move in around it.

You see part of a chamber broken up by slender, marble columns.  Strange patterns of wispy green veins writhe and undulate within the stone, providing an eerie light.  The floor consists of square, bone-white tiles that measure about a foot across.  The walls are made of a dull gray marble covered with strange, circular bulges in an irregular pattern.

Erdolliel finds nothing odd about the open doorway itself.

"What in the abyss is this place?" Nethezar questions no one in particular.



[sblock=OOC]I'm being liberal with positioning again.

Status
Kushnak: 0 damage; longstrider; bull's strength, 36 rounds; magic weapon, 38 rounds
Eskard: 2 damage
Bazrim: 2 damage; mage armor
Erdolliel: 0 damage
Nethezar: 0 damage

Party: bless, 35 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jun 29, 2007)

"Keep an eye out for that thing..." Kushnak says as he cautiously advances.


----------



## worthley (Jun 29, 2007)

"Nothing would be worse than being suprised by an undead spirit right now."Bazrim keeps walking with the group, but keeps his focus on the path they are leaving.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 30, 2007)

"I can think of a few things worse, but it wouldn't be pleasant.  Let's move in quietly."  Erdolliel whispers as she cautiously enters the room.[sblock=oc]She will ready her bow and move in first, move silently +10 hide +10[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 2, 2007)

"... An army of trolls!  That would be worse than an undead." Eskard announces a moment too late.  He waits patiently for some sign it's time to enter the room.

[sblock=oc]Some examples of signs would be: sounds of fighting, Erdolliel saying something that suggests its ok, someone else going into the room, someone telling him it's time for him to go....etc...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 2, 2007)

Erdolliel sneaks into the room, and finds that it extends to the east and appears to turn north.  She sees no sign of enemy presence.

While the others hang back, Nethezar drops his morningstar into his haversack, eliminating the extra light, and pulls out his _magic missle_ wand instead.



[sblock=OOC]I spoke via chat with Ti and mn and proceeded based upon that understanding.  R is sneaking in and K is waiting for her signal, and, I assume, cautioning the others to do likewise.

Status
Kushnak: 0 damage; longstrider; bull's strength, 35 rounds; magic weapon, 37 rounds
Eskard: 2 damage
Bazrim: 2 damage; mage armor
Erdolliel: 0 damage
Nethezar: 0 damage

Party: bless, 34 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 2, 2007)

Erdolliel continues to move east. [sblock=oc]15' E at first, see if she can shoot anyone down the hall, if not continue E N N[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 2, 2007)

Bazrim bites on his upper lip, to muffle a belch.   He gives an uncomfotrable grin, and waits for the others to move.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 3, 2007)

Eskard rocks back and forth and bouncing slightly, waiting for a sign.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Ti and I spoke about this, and R doesn't see anyone as she goes around the corner.  So, per our discussion, we don't need a map, as I think R is merely going to return to tell you what she sees.  Given that she sees noone, we all know that she sees the passage continue.

That okay?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Fine with me[/sblock]Erdolliel looks around the corner to an empty hallway.  Not willing to advance further without backup, she returns to her group.  "It's empty up the one side, but there are a couple more doors and another hall.  Let's keep moving up the way I went, but you guys should stay 30' back or so."  Unless someone argues she does just that, hiding and moving silently once she is in the eastern hall again.


----------



## worthley (Jul 3, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]works for me[/sblock]
Bazrim continues following the others.  Making sure when the group stops, that he isn't the last in line.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 3, 2007)

Kushnak follows the requested 30' behind, obviously struggling not to rush on.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 3, 2007)

Eskard somewhat sullenly plods along with the others.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 5, 2007)

As the group makes it way forward, Nethezar, enchanted by scholarly inquisitiveness, looks at the strange pillars.  He suddenly jolts a bit, shaking his head.  "Do NOT look at the pillars," the cleric whispers fiercely.  "What in the nine hells IS this place?"

The group slowly moves forward.  As Erdolliel rounds the corner, she comes to a chamber filled with an acrid, almost metallic stink.  The walls consistent of a strange, green rock with purple veins that writhe and dance within it.  Six black pillars (different from those in the L-shaped room) form two rows along the length of the chamber.  They have a tar-like appearance, and what looks like human hands push at their surfaces from within, as if a crowd of humanoid creatures was trapped within each one.  A plain, basalt altar rests at one end.

Two humans, wearing ragged purple robes, stand alert, quietly whispering to each other in a language none in the party knows.  They don't seem to have noticed Erdolliel's presence yet.



[SBLOCK=OOC]I had to switch maps to have the doors on it...  Because I forgot about them before, we'll say that the door E, S, S of 1 was just open.

Nethezar: will save, 19+ success

We'll start with a surprise round for R, if she elects to attack.

Status
Kushnak: 0 damage; longstrider; bull's strength, 33 rounds; magic weapon, 35 rounds
Eskard: 2 damage
Bazrim: 2 damage; mage armor
Erdolliel: 0 damage
Nethezar: 0 damage

Party: bless, 32 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 5, 2007)

Erdolliel quickly fires an arrow at the unsuspecting robed man.[sblock=oc]SA #2[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 5, 2007)

Erdolliel fires at the unsuspecting man.  While her arrow finds the mark, it is just not enough to bring the man down.  He howls in pain, surely alerting anyone nearby (including the party) that action is afoot.

A previously unseen purple-robed man enters the room from the west.  Seeing Erdolliel and the damage she caused, he tries to cast a spell from a scroll at her.  Fortunately, in his haste he bungles the spell.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: shoots 2, 18+ hit, 8 damage (weak damage rolls)

Actual round:
3: moves; tries to cast from scroll, caster level check 1+ fail, wisdom check 20+ success (no mishap)

Status & Init
3 (25):
Eskard (22): 2 damage
Bazrim (21): 2 damage; mage armor
Nethezar (18): 0 damage
Erdolliel (17): 0 damage
1 (15):
2 (13):
Kushnak (4): 0 damage; longstrider; bull's strength, 33 rounds; magic weapon, 35 rounds

Party: bless, 32 rounds

[sblock=JUST FOR ME; DON'T LOOK]
4 (16):
5 (6):
6 (10):[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 5, 2007)

"Go either way!" Erdolliel yells belatedly as she fires another arrow at the mage.[sblock=oc]SA #2 again +2d6 damage.  +8 1d8+2 take my dodge bonus against 2 unless he drops, then take it against 3.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 5, 2007)

Hearing the cry echo through door behind them, Eskard bolts in the direction of the sound and attacks the man closest to him. 

"You're in trouble." he shouts as he approaches the robed man.

[sblock=oc]Move to SE of 1.  Atk #1(PA 1): +9 / 2d6+9 (w/bless) Dodge against 1 unless he goes down, then 3[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 5, 2007)

Kushnak rushes in eagerly.  Seeing that he cannot as yet reach anyone, he further bolsters himself.

[sblock=ooc]Move to 5' west of R.  Cast Aid on me.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 6, 2007)

Bazrim, moves to the doorway to the northwest.  Recognizing that one tried to cast a spell just moments before, informs the others of how to best deal with the situation, yelling in elven. "Shoot them when they begin to cast a spell."
[sblock=ooc]move, using diagonal movments to get to the doorway SSE of 1.  Ready to scorching ray any enemy if they cast a spell.   Ranged touch attack +6 (after +1 from bless) 4d6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 6, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I hear that there was a slight change of circumstance, Erdolliel swears as her arrow doesn't seem to phase the creature.  She then drops her bow and draws her sword while bearing down and attacking her foe.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 7, 2007)

Eskard hustles into the room and swings at the first foe he sees, unfortunately, the fast-changing situation causes some confusion, and the warrior's swing is off.

Bazrim and Nethezar both enter the room, just waiting for some wizard to try to cast a spell.

Erdolliel, realizing that her arrows didn't seem to work, drops her bow, draws her sword, and handily tears out the unsuspecting man's throat before he gets a chance to react.

The door to the north flies open and a wizard begins casting a spell from a scroll.  Both Bazrim and Nethezar fire at the mage, but Bazrim simply can't hit with all the cover in the way, and Nethezar's magic isn't enough to disrupt the spell.  A _scorching ray_ slams into Erdolliel.

The mage next to Eskard takes a step, and, while dodging and weaving to leave no opening for attack, blasts the three in front of him with a cone of flame.

Behind the mage in the open door stands another wearing green robes (instead of purple) and a leather mask set with iron studs.  Only coal black eyes are visible under the mask.  The person's hands are covered with mystical tattoos.  "Attack apprenticessss!" he hisses with a lisp.  He begins casting a spell.

The incorporeal undead you saw before emerges from the floor in the middle of the room.  It makes an insane babbling noise, and both Erdolliel and Bazrim become entranced by it.  The undead swipes at Eskard, but the nimble warrior pulls back from the touch.

Kushnak tries to join the fight, moving and casting his spell.

The purple-clad mage that failed to get a spell off before succeeds this time.  A bolt of fire slams into Nethezar, nearly bringing the cleric to his knees.  The explosion is enough to jolt Erdolliel and Bazrim back to their senses.






[sblock=OOC]So, I'm an idiot and didn't mention that the arrows didn't really work.  I told Ti, and he adjusted his action.  Sorry about that.

No one successfully IDs the spell.

5 is also 5 feet up.  My understanding of the allip's babble (which they ABSOLUTELY could have made more clear) is that threats end the fascination.  I'm gonna give you guys the benefit of the doubt and say that, between the attacks of 5 & 3, the fascination is broken, so go ahead and act normally.

Eskard: moves; attacks 1, 2+ miss (lucky that guy); dodge v 1
Bazrim: moves; readies
Nethezar: moves; readies
Erdolliel: drops bow; moves while drawing; attacks 2, 19+ threat, 17+ crit, 25 damage; drops
4: opens door; attempts to cast from scroll, 13+ success
Bazrim: ready triggers, 13+ miss
Nethezar: ready triggers, mm 4, 6 damage
4: conc check, 15+ success; scorching ray R, 19+ hit, 17 damage
1: 5-foot step; attempts to cast defensively, 18+ success, burning hands S, N, B; ref saves S-15+, N-2+, B-17+; N takes 6, S & B take 3
6: casts a 1-round spell
5: emerges from the floor; saves v babble effect, S-12+ success, R-11+ fail, B-6+ fail, N- 10+ success, K (I just decided to do it now, rather than later)-13+ success; attacks S, 9+ miss
K: moves; casts aid (only 5 temp hps)
3: attempts to cast from scroll, 20+ success, scorching ray N, 7+ hit (that touch AC of 9 sucks), 20 damage

Status & Init (moved 3 to the bottom)
Eskard (22): 5 damage; dodge against 1
Erdolliel (17): 17 damage
Bazrim (21): 5 damage; mage armor
Nethezar (18): 26 damage
4 (16): 6 damage
1 (15):
2 (13): very dead
6 (10): 
5 (6):
Kushnak (4): 5 temp hps; 0 damage; longstrider; bull's strength, 32 rounds; magic weapon, 34 rounds; aid, 40 rounds
3 (25):

Party: bless, 31 rounds
[sblock=JUST FOR ME; DON'T LOOK]1-4: protection from arrows (a couple hours); shield of faith +3 (53 rounds); fox's cunning (24 rounds); mage armor (couple hours)
6: shield of faith +4 (113 rounds); fox's cunning (24 rounds); mage armor (couple hours); false life 9 hps (hours); shield (54 rounds)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 7, 2007)

Erdolliel digs out a potion, drinks it, and steps out of the direct line of fire.[sblock=OC]get a potion of CLW, drink it, step 5' NW[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 7, 2007)

Bazrim, seeking to take out the ethereal threat, fires two magic missles at the alip.
[sblock=ooc]MM 5[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 7, 2007)

Kushnak charges the new arrival to the north.

[sblock=ooc]Charge #4.  PA3.  +10 2d6+14 [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 8, 2007)

Howling in frustration, Eskard moves and lashes out  at a new foe.

[sblock=oc]5' step NW, dodge against 5. Atk#3(PA 1): +9 / 2d6+9 (w/bless) Dodge against 3 unless he goes down, then 5.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 8, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Erdolliel is still using her dodge bonus against #3[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 8, 2007)

Eskard makes a mighty swing.  The warrior barely manages to pierce glowing armor of force around the mage.  The wound is mighty, and the wizard falls.

Erdolliel downs a potion and moves a bit.  Unfortunately, the potion was weak.

Bazrim fires two missiles of force at the ethereal undead.

Nethezar, ignoring his nasty wounds, fires his wand as well.  "Keep it up, dwarf!  I can't turn it!"

The mage in the door north of Erdolliel sends a burst of color through the doorway.  Erdolliel is caught off-guard and is blinded by the bright lights.

Seeing how weak Nethezar is, the mage to his north flings a small bolt of frost.  Fortunately, his aim is abysmal and the cleric is spared.

The masked mage, obviously the leader, summons forth a large ape in the middle of the room.  The creature quickly turns on the large half-orc next two it and lashes out.  But Kushnak's hardy armor is more than enough to absorb the blows.

The mage himself sends three bolts of force at Erdolliel.  The elf barely manages to stay conscious.  "Ssstrike quickly!" he hisses.  "The Overgod's work ssshall not be ssspoilt!"

The undead spirit babbles insanely and swings again at Eskard.  This time the thing touches the warrior, whose mind reels from shock and horror of touching the insane thing's mind.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: 5 foot step; attacks 3, 7+ hit, 16 damage, drops
Erdolliel: gets potion; drinks, 2 hps (crap); 5-foot step
Bazrim: wands 5, 6 damage
Nethezar: wands 5, 8 damage
4: color spray, Will save R-10+ fail, blinded & stunned
1: attempts to cast defensively, 9+ success; ray of frost N, 5+ miss
6: finishes casting
7: full attacks K, 11+ miss, 5+ miss, 10+ miss
6: magic missile R, 8 damage (lucky you, he rolled like crap)
5: 5-foot step; attacks S, 16+ hit, 4 WIS drain; it gains 5 temp hps

Gonna stop here for m_n to alter K's action.  Oh, except 3 rolls a 46 and keeps bleeding.  So m_n can post a new action for this round, and the rest of you can post for the next round.

Status & Init (I adjusted the order again)
Kushnak: 5 temp hps; 0 damage; longstrider; bull's strength, 32 rounds; magic weapon, 34 rounds; aid, 40 rounds
3: 17 damage; unconscious & dying
Eskard: 5 damage; 4 WIS drain; dodge against 5
Erdolliel: 23 damage; dodge against 3; blinded & stunned
Bazrim: 5 damage; mage armor
Nethezar: 26 damage
4: 6 damage
1:
7: 
6:
5: 9 damage; is still 5 feet up

Party: bless, 31 rounds
[sblock=JUST FOR ME; DON'T LOOK]1-4: protection from arrows (a couple hours); shield of faith +3 (52 rounds); fox's cunning (23 rounds); mage armor (couple hours)
6: shield of faith +4 (112 rounds); fox's cunning (23 rounds); mage armor (couple hours); false life 9 hps (hours); shield (53 rounds)

If any interested parties are watching, I've arbitrarily dropped the shield of faith spells on all of the enemies.  I don't want this encounter to cause another TPK.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 9, 2007)

Eskard growls at the incorporeal, spits on the corpse in front of him, and turns to face the surviving enemies.

[sblock=oc]Rage, dodge against 5, Atk 1(PA 1): +10 / 2d6+12 (w/bless)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 9, 2007)

Erdolliel drops her sword and sways blindly


----------



## worthley (Jul 9, 2007)

Bazrim gives a smirk and fires magic missles at the undead once again.
[sblock=ooc]I should have been a little more clear, but the MM this round and from last were both from memorized spells, not wands[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 9, 2007)

Now blocked from the mages assaulting the party, Kushnak calls in reinforcements.

[sblock=ooc]Step back 5', cast spiritual weapon defensively.  +9 check.  Weapon to attack #5.  +7, 1d8+1[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 9, 2007)

Kushnak summons his _spiritual weapon_, which strikes the undead.

Eskard flies into a terrible rage.  He brings his sword to bear and the man next to him seems to splatter about the entire room.

Bazrim and Nethezar send more bolts of force at the undead.  Their combined efforts manage to destroy the creature.

Seeing the odds turning for the worse, the remaining underling casts a web spell, trapping most of the party.

The ape bats furiously at Kushnak, but the warrior manages to evade the blows with little effort.

With a flick of his tattooed wrist, the masked leader sends more bolts of force at Erdolliel.  The elf collapses all but dead.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: 5-foot step; cast defensively 13+ success; weapon attacks 5, 9+ hit, 5 damage
3: as noted before, bleeds
Eskard: rage; attacks 1, 20! 13+ crit, 41 damage!!!  absolutely dead
Erdolliel: stunned & blind
Bazrim: MM 5 (not-wand-use noted), 7 damage
Nethezar: wands 5, 8 damage, kills it
4: retrieves scroll; 5-foot step; attempts to cast, 14+ success, web, ref saves: S-9+ success, B-13+ success, N-13+ success...  I don't know whether R gets to save or not, being stunned... thoughts? (it ends up being moot...)
7: 5-foot step; full attack K, 8, 6, 5, all miss (this ape thing sucks)
6: MM R, 10 damage

Status & Init
Kushnak: 5 temp hps; 0 damage; longstrider; bull's strength, 31 rounds; magic weapon, 33 rounds; aid, 39 rounds
3: 17 damage; unconscious & dying
Eskard: 5 damage; 4 WIS drain; dodge against 5; raging 7 rounds; entangled
Erdolliel: 33 damage; unconscious (oh crap)
Bazrim: 5 damage; mage armor; entangled
Nethezar: 26 damage; entangled
4: 6 damage
1: 41 damage... dead
7: 
6:
5: 29 damage; dead

Party: bless, 30 rounds
[sblock=JUST FOR ME; DON'T LOOK]1-4: protection from arrows (a couple hours); shield of faith +3 (51 rounds); fox's cunning (22 rounds); mage armor (couple hours)
6: shield of faith +4 (113 rounds); fox's cunning (22 rounds); mage armor (couple hours); false life 9 hps (hours); shield (52 rounds)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 9, 2007)

[sblock=oc]blinded says "-4 penalty to most strength and dexterity based checks" so I think that would apply here (well if I wasn't almost dead).  Stunned says you can't take actions, and I assume that includes free actions, so it would probably include any uncanny dodging or anything dex based.  I believe the only chance in a normal situation of saving would be a "dumb luck" chance, so maybe the -4 would cover it.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 9, 2007)

With a gesture of his head, Kushnak directs his weapon to attack one of the mages while he turns his attention to the ape.  After attacking it, he steps to the northeast.

[sblock=ooc]PA3, +8, 2d6+14 [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 9, 2007)

Eskard fights through the web.

[sblock=oc]Freaking web.  Move as far east as i can.  Str +6, Dodge against 7(or 6 if it disappears before then.)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 9, 2007)

"Eskard, Time for that spell I talked about!"  Says the dwarf, as he begins casting a spell
[sblock=ooc]enlarge person on Eskard - making his growth go east and south if possible[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 9, 2007)

Kushnak's weapon flies at the last lackey and cleaves into his purple robe, dropping him.  The cleric hacks into the summoned ape and nearly destroys it with one blow.

Eskard struggles through part of the web and Bazrim's spell makes the warrior even huger than he normally is.

Nethezar flings a spell at the corner near the masked leader, and suddenly no sound fills that area.

The ape hacks into Kushnak, but the wounds are not grave.

The mage, foiled for the moment, steps to the door to the west and opens it.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: weapon attacks 4, 19 threat, 4+ no crit, 7 damage, drops; attacks 7, 14+ hit, 22 damage; 5-foot step
Eskard: STR check 17+, moves 10 feet; dodge v 7
Erdolliel: maybe dies... maybe not...
Bazrim: enlarge person on S
Nethezar: casts silence on SE corner of 6's square (note, the door east of 6 is closed, so the emanation doesn't quite go as far as pictured; i'll clarify if you need)
7: full attacks K, 8+ miss, 13+ hit, 19+ hit, 15 damage; 5-foot step
6: moves; opens door

Status & Init
Kushnak: 0 temp hps; 10 damage; longstrider; bull's strength, 30 rounds; magic weapon, 32 rounds; aid, 38 rounds
Eskard: 5 damage; 4 WIS drain; dodge against 7; raging 6 rounds; entangled
Erdolliel: 33 damage; unconscious (oh crap)
Bazrim: 5 damage; mage armor; entangled
Nethezar: 26 damage; entangled
4: 13 damage; unconscious
7: 
6:

Party: bless, 29 rounds
Spiritual weapon: 3 rounds
[sblock=JUST FOR ME; DON'T LOOK]6: shield of faith +4 (112 rounds); fox's cunning (21 rounds); mage armor (couple hours); false life 9 hps (hours); shield (51 rounds)
Summon monster: 7, 9 rounds[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 9, 2007)

Kushnak attempts to dispatch the ape so he might pursue the last mage.

[sblock=ooc]No PA.  +11, 2d6+8.  If it drops, move toward 6 through the open door.[/sblock]

[sblock=di]Actually, if I drop the ape, don't follow the mage.  move to R and draw my wand on the way.

i.e.

Kushnak rushes after the fleeing mage, but, turning to see that his companion bleeding, stops short and prepares to heal her.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 10, 2007)

Big Eskard struggles against the web.

[sblock]Get out of the web, to the east. +7 dodge against 7 unless it dies, then 6[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 10, 2007)

Bazrim makes his move to get out of the web, and make the long treck around.
[sblock=ooc]move south then east, depending no how far he is able to go[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 10, 2007)

Kushnak, in his zeal, swings horribly.  Fortunately, he is able to connect with his _spiritual weapon_.  The strike sends the summoned ape whence it came.

Eskard makes small progress trying to get out of the web.

Bazrim cannot make any headway.

Nethezar decides not to struggle with the web, and instead takes a moment to heal himself.  He looks significantly less close to death.

The masked mage moves through the door, but no report of his actions is noted.



[sblock=OOC]Sorry for my not being clear.  Eskard isn't ACTUALLY bigger until B finishes casting right before his turn this round.  I don't think it matters much though.

Kushnak: spiritual weapon returns to K and hovers; attacks 7, 2+ miss; (I'm gonna assume here since there's not a ton of places to move that you'll instead use your move action to control the weapon) weapon attacks 7, 16+, SR 17+ success, 8 damage, "drops" it
Eskard: moves, STR 12+
Bazrim: STR 6+ fail, doesn't move
Nethezar: CModW self, 13 hps
6: moves; you can't see/hear

Status & Init
Kushnak: 10 damage; longstrider; bull's strength, 29 rounds; magic weapon, 31 rounds; aid, 37 rounds
Eskard: 5 damage; 4 WIS drain; dodge against 7; raging 6 rounds; entangled; enlarged 40 rounds
Erdolliel: 33 damage; unconscious (oh crap)
Bazrim: 5 damage; mage armor; entangled
Nethezar: 13 damage; entangled
6:

Party: bless, 28 rounds
Spiritual weapon: 2 rounds
[sblock=JUST FOR ME; DON'T LOOK]6: shield of faith +4 (112 rounds); fox's cunning (21 rounds); mage armor (couple hours); false life 9 hps (hours); shield (51 rounds)
Summon monster: 7, 9 rounds[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 10, 2007)

Bazrim gives out a scream of frustration and trys again to make his move out.
[sblock=ooc]same move attempt as last round, this time using escape artist +3[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 10, 2007)

Kushnak rushes after the fleeing mage, but stops short as he sees Erdolliel bleeding.  He quickly attempts to aid her.
[sblock=ooc]Sorry about that.  I totally neglected to state what I would do if I didn't drop the thing.  Thanks for choosing an intelligent action.  I will move to R, drawing my wand, and heal her.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 10, 2007)

Eskard continues his struggle against the web.

[sblock=oc]Get out of the web, to the east. +7 dodge against 6[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 10, 2007)

Kushnak moves to Erdolliel and administers healing to the elf.  Much to his horror, the spell's power goes to waste.  She is already dead.

Eskard, still full of rage, finally breaks free of the web.

Bazrim, tries to slip free rather than break the webbing, manages to slip out.

Nethezar fails in his struggle against the web.

Suddenly, a ball of flame explodes near the middle of the web, catching both Kushnak and Nethezar it its flames.  When the smoke clears, the webbing is gone, but both clerics are down.  It is sheer fortune that Bazrim and Eskard managed to get out before the flames got them as well.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: moves while drawing wand; CLW R...  R doesn't get up...
Eskard: STR check 16+; moves out of the web (I just sorta picked a non-squeezing spot)
Bazrim: esc art check 17+; moves out
Nethezar: STR check 3+ fail
6: moves; fireball hits N, K, and (very dead) R, ref save N-18+, K-11+, N-13 damage, K- 26 damage; web burns N for 4 damage; all of the web is effectively gone; both K and N drop

Next round
Kushnak: 18%; bleeds; spiritual weapon ends

Status & Init
Kushnak: 37 damage; uncon & dying; longstrider; bull's strength, 27 rounds; magic weapon, 29 rounds; aid, 35 rounds
Eskard: 5 damage; 4 WIS drain; dodge against 6; raging 5 rounds; enlarged 39 rounds
Erdolliel: the jig is up... she's dead Jim
Bazrim: 5 damage; mage armor
Nethezar: 30 damage; uncon
6:

Party: bless, 26 rounds
Spiritual weapon: gone
[sblock=JUST FOR ME; DON'T LOOK]6: shield of faith +4 (112 rounds); fox's cunning (21 rounds); mage armor (couple hours); false life 9 hps (hours); shield (51 rounds)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 11, 2007)

Bazrim moves back into the room, while drawing his wand and shouting to Eskard.  "Don't let him get away."  Bazrim then lets his wand do it's thing.
[sblock=ooc]move W, N, N, N while drawing wand, then wand of MM 6[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Just to note, the silence spell is still in effect.  So Eskard probably can't hear Bazrim well, if at all.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 11, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I assume he'll move out of it, and I act after him[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 11, 2007)

Seeing an opportunity, Eskard bears down on the remaining enemy.

[sblock=oc]Get to 6.  Atk#6(PA 2):+10 / 3d6+15 (w/bless)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 11, 2007)

As Eskard moves by the last pillar, the groping hands try to grab him.  The warrior, even large as he is, easily avoids the hands.  Eskard slams his sword into the mage, and blood spurts out, but not yet enough.

Bazrim moves forward and fires missles of force, but something blocks them.  The dwarf would suspect this to be the work of a _shield_ spell.

Dodging to avoid opening himself, the masked mage fires a bolt of lighting that catches both Eskard and Bazrim full on.  The dwarf is unable to withstand the force and collapses.  The mage then takes a step south and Eskard hears him open a door.  "Your doom isss nigh!" the lisping mage hissses.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: moves; pillar tries to grapple, touch attack 2+ miss; attacks 6, 18+ hit, 26 damage
Bazrim: moves; wands 6... doesn't work; spellcraft 18+
Nethezar: 56% bleeds
6: casts defensively 6+ success; lighting bolt, ref saves S-5+ fail, B-3+ fail, 25 damage; 5-foot step; opens door

Status & Init
Kushnak: 37 damage; uncon & dying; longstrider; bull's strength, 27 rounds; magic weapon, 29 rounds; aid, 35 rounds
Eskard: 30 damage; 4 WIS drain; dodge against 6; raging 4 rounds; enlarged 37 rounds
Erdolliel: the jig is up... she's dead Jim
Bazrim: 30 damage; uncon; mage armor
Nethezar: 31 damage; uncon & dying
6: 26 damage

Party: bless, 26 rounds
Spiritual weapon: gone
[sblock=JUST FOR ME; DON'T LOOK]6: shield of faith +4 (112 rounds); fox's cunning (21 rounds); mage armor (couple hours); false life 9 hps (hours); shield (51 rounds)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 11, 2007)

Eskard screams again in frustration and follows his foe.

[sblock=oc]Move into the room.  Atk#6: +8 / 3d6+11 (w/bless and squeeeeeezing)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 11, 2007)

Eskard follows the masked mage and swings mightily.  But his aim is off, and the mage has some magic protecting himself.

Looking behind himself, the mage begins to back away.  Eskard can see that the mage heads for a rooms filled with crates.  The barbarian would never be able to follow the mage into the tight quarters now that he is enlarged.

Knowing instinctively, even in his enraged state, that he _must_ strike true, Eskard takes advantage of an opening.  His blade cleaves through the mage's spells this time and the half-orc strikes a great blow.  The wizard's life-blood begins to pour out.

Blood spewing beneath the mask, the mage lisps, "Now I ssssee, Overgod!  It was _our_ blood!"  With a terrible gleam in his coal-black eyes, he begins to say something.  However, before any words come out, life leaves his body as he falls to the ground.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: 96 bleeds
Eskard: moves; attacks 6, 4+ miss
Bazrim: 85 bleeds
Nethezar: 60 bleeds
6: withdraws
Eskard: AoO for the second square, 18+ hit, 28 damage (almost max!), DROPS!!!

Status & Init
Kushnak: 38 damage; uncon & dying; longstrider; bull's strength, 27 rounds; magic weapon, 29 rounds; aid, 35 rounds
Eskard: 30 damage; 4 WIS drain; dodge against 6; raging 4 rounds; enlarged 37 rounds
Erdolliel: the jig is up... she's dead Jim
Bazrim: 31 damage; uncon; mage armor
Nethezar: 32 damage; uncon & dying
6: 54 damage

Party: bless, 26 rounds
Spiritual weapon: gone
[sblock=JUST FOR ME; DON'T LOOK]6: shield of faith +4 (112 rounds); fox's cunning (21 rounds); mage armor (couple hours); false life 9 hps (hours); shield (51 rounds)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 11, 2007)

Eskard takes a few extra swings at the corpse of his foe, shouting orcish obscenities.

Regaining control of his faculties, he returns to his companions in an attempt to help them.

[sblock=oc]He goes to Kushnak, looks for a healing potion and heals him.  If there aren't any, he goes to Nethezar but heals Kushnak.  Essentially he keeps pouring things down Kushnaks throat until he wakes up, or there isn't more stuff to pour. [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm gonna give the benefit of the doubt, since most of the potions are CLWs.

It takes 2 potions for 12 hps total.[/sblock]
Regaining his faculties, Eskard pours a potion down Kushnak's throat.  It seems to stop the bleeding, but doesn't revive the cleric.  Pouring a second potion down does the trick.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 11, 2007)

As Kushnak awakes, he gives a quick nod of thanks to Eskard before heading to Nethezar to heal him as well.

[sblock=ooc]Took one CLW off my sheet.  Other's gotta come from somewhere.  Use my wand on Nethezar, then guy-face.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 11, 2007)

As Kushnak makes his way around Eskard blurts repeatedly "I'm big! And i killed them. They're all dead!"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Nothing happens in the immediate future to prevent any healing, so you can heal as much as you'd like with the wand.  Nethezar will also help, and the healing can be divided between your many wands as desired.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 11, 2007)

Bazrim awakes back to conciousness, and looks at Eskard.  "You did quite well.  I am very proud of you.  I think we should gather what treasure we can find, and rest.  I don't think that facing whatever guards they have up there is in our best interest right now.  Then we can bring Erdolliel up to our employer and see what he'll do for him."


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 11, 2007)

Kushnak braves a congratulatory bear-hug with Eskard, stating, "It appears you can still fight after all!"

Struggling to remain somewhat chearful, he heals everyone with his wand before turning to Erdolliel's remains.

"I don't know about resting... but we should carry her out of here.  Hopefully this sack we found will do the trick."


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 11, 2007)

Eskard slumps to the floor after returning to his usual size.

"She wasn't good enough." He says, hanging his head.  As the others move about, gathering things, he helps out as he can but doing so quite glumly.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 11, 2007)

"Let's see how well bundled we can get her, and I'll carry her out.  Fill the sack with as much as you can.  Carry as much as you can without weighing yourselves down."

After packing up Erdolliel and her equipment, Kushnak has a final look around to gather any more loot, and to ensure that the last temple is clear.  He heads into the northern rooms once the others are ready.

[sblock=ooc]I'll start doing math on the treasure thinger.  She's too big to fit in a haversack, so I'll carry her, which doesn't really matter because I'm in plate anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 11, 2007)

As soon as Nethezar is healed, he silently moves to check Erdolliel.  The cleric leaves her side without a word and helps pack up the bounty.

The group looks around, packing up what treasures are found.  As you examine the leader for items, Nethezar pulls off his mask.  His mask covered a virtually blank face, the only features being a small, sharp nose, a toothless mouth, and his solid black eyes.

Among the various trinkets and equipment, the most interesting finds are in the northernmost chamber.

The chamber is dominated by long tables filled with tools and devices and bookshelves.

On the table you find a diadem inscribed with a glyph.  Bazrim knows that it represents elemental air and is probably a name, but knows no more.

There is also a strange adamantine hoop with a long handle, but it means nothing to anyone.

There is a blank scroll sitting next to a filled scroll.  The filled scroll seems to be a code key.

Another book on the table seems to have journal entries, though it would take some time to go through them to find anything.

There is also a letter:

_Filge,

I need you in Diamond Lake, my boy.  The cult situation has grown worse.  Deep within Dourstone Mine they're studying things brought in from the southern hills.  Green worms and unkillable zombies.  I nicked one of the worms for you to study.

I'll put you up in the old observatory.  Show this letter to the big white half-orc at the Feral Dog.  He'll help you get settled.  I trust you'll find these coins sufficient to cover your travel from the Free City.

S._

Looking in the chamber to which the lead mage was fleeing, you find crates full of mundane equipment.  Each is marked with a sign of a rampant rooster perched upon a large gold coin.  The symbol is the same one you've seen at Smenk's residence.
[sblock=OOC]On baddies: 240 gp; 5 daggers; 4 potions of CLWs; bracers; rod
In room w/ altar: 2 golden goblets; bronze dagger w/ rubies
In lab: alchemist tools; 2 acid flasks; 3 alchemist fire; 200 gp; 6 garnets; cloak; mwk heavy steel shield; diadem inscribed with glyph; adamantine loop with handle; blank scroll; book; letter to Filge; scroll with code; several spellbooks

Wand: 9 charges for N; 6 charges for B; 6 for S; 6 for K

Status
Kushnak: longstrider
Eskard: 4 WIS drain
Bazrim: mage armor
Nethezar: 

The short-term buffs are gone.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 11, 2007)

"Let me examine those things."  Bazrim then casts detect magic.  He also sets the spellbooks into a pile for himself.  "These will be of quite help to me."

[sblock=ooc]will start with looking at everything to see what is magic, then will concentrate more on interesting magical stuff, starting with rod, loop, glyph, shield, bracers.  I cast up to 3 times to find out as much as I can[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]m_n imed me to say he was casting detect magic.  I'll let you guys fight over it.

Bracers: moderate conjuration
Rod: strong (no school)
cloak: moderate (failed to discern school)
mwk heavy steel shield: moderate abjuration
diadem inscribed with glyph: moderate (failed to discern the school)
adamantine loop with handle: strong transmutation
blank scroll: weak universal[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 12, 2007)

"Yes," Nethezar replies.  "Perhaps now you will know how to do something other than cast _magic missile_."  His tone is only partly joking.

"So what..." Nethezar begins.  However, he is interrupted as there is suddenly the sound of a large crashing noise to the south.  It could be as far away as the entry chamber to this entire complex.  A nasty, unnatural screaming follows it.

"Oh Gods!"


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 12, 2007)

"Don't panic, just be ready," says Kushnak as he takes a moment to wipe off his sword.  Praying again, he begins to cautiously lead the group toward the elevators.

[sblock=ooc]And... A new Bless, a new BS, on the way out.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 12, 2007)

Bazrim pulls out his wand, and begins to follow the others.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 12, 2007)

Eskard shakes himself, grips his sword and follows as well.

[sblock=oc]I'll bring up the rear as usual.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 12, 2007)

The party makes haste toward the entry chamber.  Once you arrive, you see a horrid sight.

The elevator, still sitting at the bottom of the shaft, has been completely destroyed.  Standing near the strange black pool, you see the thing that likely did the work.

The creature is a bizarre amalgamation of the three deities it embodies.  It is a ten-foot tall, powerfully built monster with six arms.  It has smooth, dull gray skin and bulging muscles that pulse with arcane power.  Three of its arms, two on its left and one on its right, are missing hands.  It has a gaunt, skeletal face and massive fangs.  It growls like a beast in battle or a savage animal.

The creature reacts more quickly than the party, almost as if it knew you were coming.  For a moment, its faces seems to temporarily morph into that of an older human.  That new face calls to Hextor, and a _spiritual weapon_, Hextor's flail, appears near Kushnak.  The weapon swings, but fails to make contact.



[sblock=OOC]1: Spiritual weapon, attacks K, 2+ miss

Status & Init (I put 1 at the bottom, as it already went)
Eskard (19): 4 WIS drain
Bazrim (13): mage armor
Nethezar (7): 
Kushnak (6): longstrider; bull strength 35 rounds
1 (21):

Party: bless 34 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 12, 2007)

"Slow and steady on this one, boys."  Kushnak marches forward, attempting to gain position.

[sblock=ooc]Move around the broken elevator platform, to the base of the stairway.  I think that's 55'.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 12, 2007)

Eskard visibly perks up with the appearance of the spiritual weapon. 

Growling, he moves into the room. He eyes the strange being with a previously unseen caution and is quite noticeably quivering with anticipation.

[sblock=oc]Move to 35' north (being directly 'up') of 1.  Dodge against 1. [/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 12, 2007)

Bazrim reaches into his pocket and grabs a small pearl and begins to concentrate.  "Eskard, it will be time for that spell again."
[sblock=ooc]use pearl of power to regain enlarge person[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 12, 2007)

Eskard cautiously moves forward while Bazrim recalls his spell.

Nethezar moves to get a clear shot and casts a spell.  Unfortunately, the creature seems to shrug it off.  "I wonder if this thing is their 'Overgod'?" the cleric asks with far more intellectual curiosity than is appropriate in the situation.

Kushnak moves to skirt around the thing.

Quickly glancing at both half-orcs, the creature opts to rush at Eskard.  The foul thing tries to bite the warrior, but Eskard barely avoids it.  The flail of Hextor continues after Kushnak, and this time connects for a minor wound.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: moves; dodge v 1
Bazrim: gets pearl; uses pearl
Nethezar: moves; casts _doom_ on 1, caster level check 1+, fail
Kushnak: moves
1: moves; bites S, 7+ miss; spirit weap attacks K, 15+ hit, 4 damage

Status & Init
Eskard: 4 WIS drain; dodge against 1
Bazrim: mage armor
Nethezar:
Kushnak: 4 damage; longstrider; bull strength 34 rounds
1: spiritual weapon has attacked 2 rounds

Party: bless 33 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 13, 2007)

"What is this!?" shouts the frustrated Kushnak as he repositions yet again.
[sblock=ooc]Kushnak moves to flank with Eskard, unless eskard is dead or something.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 13, 2007)

Bazrim moves out of the hallway and keeps his focus on Eskard as he begins to cast his spell.
[sblock=ooc]Move 10' S, cast Enlarge Person on Eskard[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 13, 2007)

Eskard lashes out at the .... thing.

[sblock=oc]Atk 1(PA 2): +8 / 2d6+11 (w/bless)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 13, 2007)

Eskard hacks into the nightmarish creature, opening a decent wound in its side.

Bazrim moves forward and begins casting his spell.

Nethezar thinks a moment, and, knowing what Bazrim is doing, pulls out his _magic missile_ wand.  The bolts of force fail to get by some innate resistance of the creature.  Suddenly the image of the masked mage Eskard killed takes shape on the face of the monster.  The spell's energy changes and slightly heals the thing's wounds.  Nethezar gives a loud hurrumph.

Kushnak moves to get into flanking position.

The creature lashes out with teeth and claws at the two half-orcs.  Each is struck once.  The flail of Hextor again smashes into Kushnak, who is starting to look badly wounded.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: attacks 1, 18+ hit, 21 damage
Bazrim: moves; standard action to begin casting
Nethezar: drops morningstar; draws wands; MM 1, CL check 3+ fail, 1 heals 2 hps
Kushnak: double moves
1: attacks S, 6+ miss, 14+ hit, 6 damage; attacks K, 19+ hit, 6+ miss, 8 damage; spirit weap attacks K, 15+ hit, 5 damage

Status & Init
Eskard: 6 damage; 4 WIS drain; dodge against 1
Bazrim: mage armor
Nethezar:
Kushnak: 17 damage; longstrider; bull strength 33 rounds
1: 19 damage; spiritual weapon has attacked 3 rounds

Party: bless 32 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 13, 2007)

"Some help, Nethezar?" calls Kushnak as he finally swings his sword at the beast.

[sblock=ooc]PA3.  +7 2d6+13  not including flanking.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 13, 2007)

Bazrim finishes casting his spell, looking up to see that his friend is now as big as his enemy, he grabs a scroll from it's case, and takes a step to better possition himself.
[sblock=ooc]5' step S draw scroll from case[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 13, 2007)

As if awakened by the wound, Eskard shakes himself, repositions, and takes a mighty swing at the thing.

[sblock=oc]Atk 1(PA 3):  +8 / 2d6+13[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 13, 2007)

Eskard swings, but he fails to connect this time.

Bazrim finishes his spell, and Eskard becomes large again.  The mage steps forward and pulls out a scroll.

Nethezar nonchalantly shrugs and hustles around the other side of the elevator shaft.

Kushnak connects with a good hit, but the horrid creature is still going strong.

The thing again flings its claws and teeth at the half-orcs.  Eskard gets smacked with two blows.  Kushnak is wounded by a claw.  The flail of Hextor, still attacking the cleric, deals him a horrible blow.  Kushnak drops in a pool of blood.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: attacks 1, 7+ miss
Bazrim: finishes casting; 5-foot step; retrieves scroll
Nethezar: double moves
Kushnak: attacks 1, 13+ hit, 18 damage
1: attacks S, 16+ hit, 16+ hit, 16 damage; attacks K 2+ miss, 9+ hit, 5 damage; weap attacks K, 20! threat, 6+ confirmed crit, 15 damage, drops K

Status & Init
Eskard: 22 damage; 4 WIS drain; dodge against 1; enlarged 40 rounds
Bazrim: mage armor
Nethezar:
Kushnak: 37 damage; unconcious; longstrider; bull strength 32 rounds
1: 37 damage; spiritual weapon has attacked 4 rounds

Party: bless 31 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 13, 2007)

Bazrim moves so he can get a clear shot at the enemy, and then sends forth a ray with the use of his scroll.
[sblock=ooc]move E, SE, S, cast ray of enfeeblement from scroll.  +2 (after bless and -4 to hit) 1d6+1 str[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 13, 2007)

Eskard swings again.

[sblock=oc]Atk 1(PA 3): +8 / 3d6+14[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 14, 2007)

Meeting with frustration, Eskard again misses his foe.

Bazrim fires a _ray of enfeeblement_ from his scroll.  He manages to hit, but the creature seems to shrug off the spell.  Once again the face of the masked mage appears briefly on the creature's visage as its wounds close slightly again.

"That's counterproductive," Nethezar intones as he hustles to Kushnak's side.  With a prayer to Boccob, the scholarly cleric brings the half-orc back to consciousness.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: attacks 1, 8+ miss
Bazrim: moves; casts from scroll, ranged touch 17+ hit, CL check 12+ fail, 1 heals 2 hps
Nethezar: moves; CModW on K, 18 damage

Stopping here to let m_n post an action.

Status & Init
Eskard: 22 damage; 4 WIS drain; dodge against 1; enlarged 39 rounds
Bazrim: mage armor
Nethezar:
Kushnak: 19 damage; prone; longstrider; bull strength 32 rounds
1: 35 damage; spiritual weapon has attacked 4 rounds

Party: bless 31 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 14, 2007)

"Gah!" screams the usually calm Kushnak, bring his sword up in front of himself.

[sblock=ooc]Stand up, same attack.  holy crap it hit me with a 6...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 14, 2007)

Bazrim reaches under his cloak and pulls out a flask, and throws it at the giant beast.  "Maybe only brute force works with this one."
[sblock=ooc]throw alchemist's fire at 1, +2 after everything, 1d6 fire damage, 1 splash[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 14, 2007)

Eskard lashes out again.

[sblock=oc]Atk 1(PA 3): +8 / 3d6+14[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 14, 2007)

As Kushnak stands up, the creature strikes him again.  The cleric retaliates with a strong blow.

The creature wails on Eskard, dropping him.  While the last attack against Kushnak misses, once again the flail of Hextor strikes him down.

Bazrim hits the creature with his alchemist fire, but it seems to be resistant to it.

Nethezar, with another prayer, brings Kushnak back to consciousness.
[sblock=OOC]No map cause no one moved.

Kushnak: stands
1: AoO, 13+ hit, 9 damage
Kushnak: attacks 1, 15+ hit, 20 damage
1: Attacks S, 13+ hit, 3+ miss, 19+ hit, 20 damage, drops S; attacks K, 4+ miss; spirit weap still attacks K, 18+ hit, 7 damage, drops K
Eskard: 40% bleeds
Bazrim: I'm not gonna bother rolling; the fire doesn't hurt it
Nethezar: CLW K, 12 hps

Status & Init (reordered)
Kushnak: 23 damage; prone; longstrider; bull strength 31 rounds
1: 55 damage; spiritual weapon has attacked 5 rounds
Eskard: 43 damage; 4 WIS drain; dodge against 1; enlarged 39 rounds
Bazrim: mage armor
Nethezar:

Party: bless 30 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]This is funny.  How hurt does it look?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]It is not on death's door, so to speak, but it is seriously wounded.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 14, 2007)

Bazrim grabs a different looking flask from under his cloak and throws it at the beast.
[sblock=ooc]acid flask, +6 if both  Eskard and Kushnak are still down, otherwise +2 1d6 acid damage.  since I am aiming at the closest square, does the splash damage hit him 3 times, once or not at all?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 14, 2007)

"Kelanen help us..." Kushnak mumbles, raising himself up again.

[sblock=ooc]No PA this time.  Maybe a crit would be nice?  +10, 2d6+7[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 14, 2007)

Kushnak stands up, barely avoiding another blow.  He strikes the creature.  While the thing looks on the verge of death, the half-orc was not quite able to drop it.

The thing retaliates, dropping Kushnak again with a single hit.  It then directs the flail of Hextor to attack Bazrim as the creature turns its attention to Nethezar.

Bazrim finds his acid to be just as useless as the alchemist fire.

With a look of horror on his face, Nethezar dares to try his _magic missile_ wand one last time, presuming that, if the thing doesn't fall now, nothing will stop it.  The bolts of force manage to pierce the creature's resistance and it is just enough to drop it.

Before the creature even hits the ground, Nethezar turns to Bazrim and furiously whispers, "Make some damned use of yourself and cut that thing's head off while I save the half-orcs' lives!"  The cleric proceeds to administer healing to both downed warriors in turn.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: stands
1: AoO, 2+ miss
K: attacks 1, 13+ hit, 17 damage
1: attacks K, 14+ hit, 8 damage, drops K; move action to switch spirit weap to B, attacks 1!
Eskard: 23 bleeds
Bazrim: can't hurt it with acid either
Nethezar: wands 1, CL check 17+ SUCCESS, 5 damage, drops it

Combat over
Nethezar starts wanding: K 5 charges; S 7 charges

Status & Init
Kushnak: 0 damage; longstrider; bull strength 30 rounds
1: 72 damage; spiritual weapon has attacked 5 rounds
Eskard: 0 damage; 4 WIS drain; dodge against 1; enlarged 38 rounds
Bazrim: mage armor
Nethezar:

Party: bless 29 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 14, 2007)

"The Lord of Blades be praised!  You managed it, Nethezar.  Good work.  Let's be rid of this thing and find a way out of here."

Kushnak wipes himself off and, after requesting that Nethezar heal him once, heals himself the rest of the way.  He takes a moment to look over the beast to make what he can of it, stating, "You're going to have a lot more insight than I here..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 14, 2007)

"I could only speculate..." Nethezar pauses as if he is doing just that.
[sblock=worthley]Bazrim knows its an evil outsider of some kind, but knows little else.  If he were pressed on it, he would guess that such a thing has never been observed before, at least he's never heard of anything remotely like it.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 15, 2007)

Bazrim gives a glare to the cleric as he pulls out a dagger and begins to remove the head.  "Like the 10 foot half-orc wasn't usefull?"


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 15, 2007)

Rising, Eskard looks to the fallen thing, and at his companions, and hangs his head.  "It was too strong for me." he says, sounding like a small child who lost at a game.  

He gathers his sword and helps Bazrim finish removing the head.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 15, 2007)

Once the head of the creature is removed an the healing is done, Nethezar turns to the broken elevator.

"We'll have to climb again, won't we?"  The dismay in the cleric's voice brings to mind the not-so-spectacular job he did at climbing before.


----------



## worthley (Jul 15, 2007)

"If we wait long enough for me to research the books I've found, I might be able to find something to help us so we don't have to climb our way out."
[sblock=ooc]will use read magic if given enough time, to see what spells are in the books[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 15, 2007)

"I don't even know if we have a chance of making a climb... we'll have a lot of opportunities to slip."

Kushnak does another examination of the room, hoping without any real hope that there will be some other way back up.


----------



## worthley (Jul 16, 2007)

Bazrim sits down, using the fallen foe as a chair.  "These 'outsiders' are more comfortable than you'd think."  He then casts a spell and begins looking through the spellbooks that were found.
[sblock=ooc]cast read magic, and start to see if there are any spells in the books that would be helpful[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 16, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Book 1: Level 0: all
Level 1: burning hands, color spray, mage armor, cause fear, disguise self, expeditious retreat, minor image, shocking grasp

Book 2: same as book 1

Book 3: level 0: all
level 1: hold portal, mage armor, magic missile, shield, chill touch, expeditious retreat, identify, ray of enfeeblement
level 2: false life, flaming sphere, web, touch of idiocy
level 3: lighting bolt, summon monster III, fireball, halt undead[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 16, 2007)

Bazrim stands up from his make shift chair, after going through the last book.  "I don't see anything in here that can help us.  I'm not skilled enough to use some of these spells.  I'm out of options.  Kushnak, Nethzar, do either of your gods grant you any spells that might get us out of here?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 16, 2007)

Kushnak thinks for a moment and responds, "We should be able to fix the elevator.  We'll need to wait for some time, however.  Even so, I think it will be safer than attempting the climb."

[sblock=ooc]Mending will fix wooden objects with multiple breaks.  If that's not enough, make whole will fix just about anything.  Let me know if the elevator is broken in some crazy way that would not allow us to fix it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 16, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]There's probably too many breaks for mending to be effective without many, many uses.  Make whole will do.

Also, you guys will NOT level up at this rest period.[/sblock]
Nethezar nods.  "Yes, I think we can take care of it.  Shall we flip a coin to determine which deity has the honor?"

"Oh, and do we wish to somehow sneak out?  Or do you think the need for such has expired?"


----------



## worthley (Jul 16, 2007)

"I'm sure Eskard would be more than happy to deal with the few guards we'll pass.  If the sounds of the last battle didn't alert someone to our wearabouts, I'm sure that the crashing of the elevator did.  What I'm getting at is that if someone is waiting to kill us, they will be waiting there whenever we get up.  Also, I don't forsee any of the miners to be a problem, but I still suggest we wait until night, just in case."


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 16, 2007)

Eskard shakes his head vigorously after listening quite intently to Bazrim and then looks quite confused.  "Isn't it already night?"

Hesitating for a moment, he walks to the elevator, gazes up the shaft and continues " Aren't the people to kill down? Not up?" Shaking his head again he slumps to the ground, obviously waiting for some direction.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 16, 2007)

Kushnak watches Eskard fumble for his words with a smirk before adding, "It is nighttime, in fact.  We should be able to leave shortly after sunrise, perhaps it will still be early enough that we will not be noticed.  I do think we should take whatever precautions we can to get out alive.  Loosing one is enough."

He finds a place to rest a bit while awaiting his god's favor.

"As for the spell, I will be happy to do it.  For the rest...  We should most likely at least silence ourselves."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 16, 2007)

"I shall handle the silencing then, as before.  Alas, we don't still have some invisibility, do we?  I _could_ make one person invisible, but no more," Nethezar notes.

"Oh, and lest we take the advice of the foolish," the cleric glances at Bazrim, "I would think it prudent to avoid attacking the guards above.  We are, in fact, trespassing in this mine.  And, for the moment at least, whatever passes for lawful authority in this town would likely take it amiss if we find ourselves fighting the guards of this place."

Nethezar muses a little further.  "I wonder how late this Dourstone allows his workers to sleep in..."
[sblock=OOC]Just wanted to note that _I_ don't hate worthley or Bazrim...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 17, 2007)

"Even though we can fix the elevator and go up in the morning, it is still probably best that we wait until tomorrow night to head up."  Bazrim emphasizes the 'tomorrow' to help ease Eskard's thought process.  "If you really want to play it safe, we can wait until tomorrow night, get out of this mine, then leave town, buy a farm, and die in a rocking chair."
[sblock=ooc]I don't hate any of you either.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 17, 2007)

Kushnak looks between the others with confusion before stating, "We haven't had a lot of success staying in this hole.  Now, not only have we killed everyone here, but the elevator is broken.  Now, if Dourstone is really innocent in all of this, he'll be happy about it and leave well enough alone, but what are the chances of that?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 17, 2007)

Nethezar studiously ignores both the jab and the general comments from Bazrim, and instead addresses Kushnak.  "I have little doubts as to the involvement of Dourstone.  After all, _someone_ built this elevator in the first place.  However, if we were, say, skewered by local authorities and our heads stuck on a pike, it is unlikely that anyone will ever know of the secrets in Dourstone's mine.  While I have little concern about our ability to handle Dourstone's thugs, the force the local authorities might muster to quell an apparent attack on a mining operation would be another matter.  Don't you think?"

The cleric shrugs.  "But that is merely academic.  I presume that aside from my ability to make one of us invisible, the only way we would get out of here unnoticed would be under the cover of darkness.  You and I both need to wait for sunrise to plea to the powers for our magic.  If Dourstone cares more about profit than his workers, they may be here by then."

Finally acknowledging Bazrim, Nethezar concludes, "The dwarf is probably correct then.  We should wait until tomorrow night.  Unless we want an escalating confrontation or some such."


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 17, 2007)

With a disgusted look on his face, Kushnak sputters, "I... the thought of slinking around down here again... but?"

"Bah!"

Almost sulking, he prepares for a day of boredom...

Some time later he approaches Eskard and states, "Come on then, let's at least get our work in," whereupon he strikes a defensive stance.


----------



## worthley (Jul 17, 2007)

Bazrim gathers his things, and then walks up the curved stair case.  Once he reaches the top platform, he pulls out a spell book and begins to study.
[sblock] learn shield. spellcraft +10[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 17, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Hah!  it takes you 4 years and 1 million gold to learn a spell from another person's book, and then you can't even cast it![/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 18, 2007)

Eskard mopes until Kushnak's request.  He rises and spars as long as Kushnak is willing, and returns to his moping.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Damn!  I was going back through the posts so I could figure out which day we were on...

Before you guys rest, we are still in the morning of Day 18.

That means that, if you want to _make whole_ the elevator AND wait for cover of darkness, you'd have to sit through the rest of Day 18 and wait all the way until night of Day 19 (i.e. some 32-28ish hours).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 19, 2007)

[sblock=shameless jab]That sounds like more than enough time to learn and copy a spell from a strange spellbook!  [/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 20, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Ah, wrong assumptions before.  I do think casting is the best option available.  Kushnak clearly doesn't care about cover of darkness, perhaps erroneously believing they can sneak out if silenced...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 20, 2007)

Bazrim, eventually grabs some food out of his pack, and starts his meal, never taking his eyes off the spellbook.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry.  This is absolutely my fault for my lack of clarity.

How long do you guys wait?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 20, 2007)

[sblock=waiting info]I was under the understanding that we are going to wait through the next day until the cover of night/lack of miners[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 20, 2007)

Kushnak remains bored.
[sblock=ooc]he's not leaving unless someone else does... so if they're staying, he is... redundant[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 20, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]to be more specific, I plan to wait for the clerics to get their spells, and the cover of night.  I believe that's 30ish hours[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 22, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Until the cleric(s)fix the elevator and decide to leave.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Day 19--Late Evening*

The group spells the rest of the day at the bottom of the mine shaft.  Fortunately, or not, the time is uneventful.  While Kushnak and Eskard practice with their swords, Bazrim studies a new spell and Nethezar wanders about the lairs of the three factions and peruses some of the writings you've found.  The scholar hums and mumbles to himself, fascinated with this place and the things you've found.

The next morning, the spellcasters regain their spells, and Bazrim has found himself now able to understand the spell he studied.  The wizard now needs only to procure the supplies to copy the spell.

Nethezar, with a smirk on his face, turns to Eskard.  "You're not feeling yourself, are you?  Let me help.  We need you to have every bit of your faculties."  With a couple of prayers, the half-orc feels the traces of madness clouding his mind since the allip touched it finally fade away.

The cleric also looks through the treasure you've found and grabs the cloak.  An hour later he returns with it.  "It is a personality-enhancing device.  Makes it easier to curry favor, and probably helps with attracting women."

But Nethezar is still not yet done.  He returns to pouring over the books he studied yesterday, and this time uses some magic to help.  While looking at the materials after casting his spell, the cleric begins to quickly scrawl notes down.  Then he turns to one of the books found earlier, and starts to reference it.  After awhile, he shows the group the fruits of his work.

"First, we have this book.  I read through most of it.  It is a journal, and I think it was written by one of the Hextorite clerics before the previous group attacked them.  The thing is mostly garbage, but I marked two passages of note."

The first marked passage reads:

_Praise Be to the Scourge of Battle,

The Faceless One grows increasingly concerned.  that addled beast Grallak Kur has yet to provide new insights into the Overgod's nature.  The crude missives he sends speak of the worms, of a slumbering power that must be awoken, but nothing more.  I wish he would go back to the black pit that spawned him if he has nothing more to offer.

The Faceless One tells me this ties into an ancient figure, a being of great power.  Of course, he tells me little else.  He enjoys keeping his secrets, but he forgets that they flourish only behind the protection of Hextor.  His latest taunt is a scroll that he tells me contains all the answers I seek.  Of course, the fool wrote it in a cipher.  Were it not for the dictates of the Ebon Triad, I would lead my troops into their damnable labyrinth and kill every last bird and wizard within it.

Grallak is the key.  Thank the Scourge that he trusts me and not the Faceless One.  Otherwise, I doubt the Faceless One would bother imparting anything to us.  We cannot trust these mages.  When the Overgod arises, I think it will be time to settle some old scores._

And the second:

_Under the Herald's Watchful Eye We Conquer,

Grallak Kur has finally yielded a useful clue.  I personally delivered it to the labyrinth, and the Faceless one giggled like a blood addled berserker when he saw the message.  Grallak spoke of the worms again, of course.  He says that even now they stir and writhe.  The world is like an apple infested with them.  All seems well for now, but soon they burst through the skin and swarm across the land.  Stil, part of this vision troubles me.  Grallak spoke of a great power behind them, but the Ebon Triad teaches that these worms will awaken the Overgod.  Is there some other power at hand here that we cannot see?  Is it friend or foe?

The Faceless One knows more, but he of course has little to say.  Perhaps Grallak has invented everything.  His monstrous kin are few in number and battered after their pilgrimage through the Underdark.  If he is an imposter or trickster, we may need to root him out of this place.  In that case, our agents must make another supply run.  Six coils of rope, and perhaps bows and more arrows, should do the trick.  With the petitioners leading the way we can uncover any ambushes they have within the cliffs._

"But that's not the end of it.  The blank scroll we found... It radiated magic.  I found a code on it, and, after copying it down, I managed to break it, using one of the books we found in that wizard's lab.  I wrote it down."

_The secrets of this page are most holy.  Know ye heretics who invade them that the eye of Vecna is upon you.  If you read this, Theldrick, you have either slain me and doomed our cause, or the time is nigh for our final victory.

At last the riddle of this place is solved.  In ages past, a great being known as Kyuss rose above the petty warlords who fought and struggled for material gain.  Mighty Kyuss is the herald of the Overgod.  Soon, he will sound the clarion call to the faithful.  The three sundered faiths shall be made whole.

The undead our agents spotted must be located and captured.  If they bear the worms of Kyuss then they perhaps hold the final answer to our research.  The Ebon Aspect stirs within the pool, but it is still not ready to emerge.  Perhaps a traumatic event--an invasion by heretics, a great battle fought within these halls--could awaken it.  But even then it will attain only a minor form.  The Way of the Ebon Triad speaks of the danger of awakening the aspect too soon.  Our work will be for naught.

We must find the worms and the undead hosts that carry them.  If they are not here, then we must send agents to the Rift.  If Kyuss himself, or his agents, cannot shepherd in the Age of Worms, then we shall do it ourselves so that the Overgod may live.

Our course is clear, my dear Theldrick.  Smenk is no longer useful to us and must die.  Kill him, then send agents to the Mistmarsh, across the southern hills.  I believe that we will find what we are looking for there, among the lizardfolk.  Summon more of your warriors.  If the calculations and portents are correct, the time for covert action is at an end.  As the Age of Worms begins, we must strike hard and fast to prepare the coming of the Overgod.

Of course, dear Theldrick, if you were so rash as to slay my followers and I, then you, soon, shall join me in the afterlife.  Doubtless your treachery has already stirred the Overgod.  Our mission has failed, and you will die at his hands._
[sblock=OOC]Bazrim studies: spellcraft 17+ success

Nethezar uses lesser restoration to heal Eskard's ability drain: 3 with the 1st spell; the second spell finishes it

Nethezar ID's the cloak: CHA +2

Nethezar casts read magic on the "blank" scroll[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 24, 2007)

Eskard patiently waits through Nethezar's presentation, and still looking entirely confused, manages a bumbling "Thank you!" that is quite poorly timed.

"Does this mean we're leaving?" He asks after a moment of silence.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 24, 2007)

An unusually contemplative look on his face, Kushnak is brought back to reality by Eskard's outburst.

"That is an awful lot to digest.  First off, I would not be surprised to find our employer dead when we finally return, based on this.  Nevertheless, our first order must be to find our way out.  Let's get to it... the rest will have to wait."

The cleric proceeds to fix the elevator and lead the party up.


----------



## worthley (Jul 24, 2007)

"These are all very disturbing, yet very interesting notes.  I am quite nervous as to what this all means.  I assume that outsider, or the leader of the eyeless things, was Grallak Kur.  I think that we need to make our way back to our employer.  We might want to observe his home first, as if he has met an ill fate, that we might be considered top suspects."  Bazrim then finishes packing up his belongings, and makes his way to the elevator.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 24, 2007)

Kushnak casts _make whole_ on the elevator, which is shortly in working order.  Soon the group has everything, including poor Erdolliel, on the elevator, and Nethezar casts _silence_ as you ascend.

The group finds that once it reaches the top of the shaft, all is dark.  Resting a hand on the shoulders of those with darkvision, Nethezar prudently leaves his flaming morningstar stowed away.  The task of getting out ends up being almost unsatisfying in its ease.  The guards you find are much more focused on those that might enter than those that might leave.  It is simple enough to simply avoid the patrols as you sneak out.

In short order, you are outside of the Dourstone operation and back in the town proper.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 25, 2007)

"That was almost unsatisfying in its ease," grumbles Kushnak.

"Now to the task at hand.  I believe that Bazrim's caution about our employer is wise.  Now, do we risk even taking a look..." wonders the half-orc, "or do we simply disappear for a time while we find help for the girl."


----------



## worthley (Jul 25, 2007)

"I sugest we head to the Ferrel Dog.  One of us can go in, undercover, and should easily be able to figure out if the group of us is wanted.  That will keep us away from the suspected crime scene, until we know what is going on."  Bazrim pauses and looks at the others for volunteers, then quickly interjects.  "They would be looking for a dwarven wizard.  I could put some armor on, carry a shield and a weapon, and fit in with many of the other dwarves in the tavern."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 25, 2007)

"Not a bad idea," Nethezar comments, almost sounding like he's actually impressed.  "Plate won't do, but the magical chain shirt should resize to fit you.  You can take my shield, and we have more than enough weapons we picked up for you to take."


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 25, 2007)

"I take it you both want to stick around, then.  Alright, lets see what we can find out."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 26, 2007)

Shockingly, showing what is apparently genuine concern, Nethezar adds, "Bazrim, if you can do so safely, you should try to learn if there is a safe place where we can try to bring Erdolliel back.  You probably know that magics exist that can do that.  We should easily have the resources, and I think we owe it to her."


----------



## worthley (Jul 26, 2007)

Bazrim makes his way into the armor aukwardly, ties a morning star to his belt, and straps a shield to his back.  He then takes one of his wands and secures it to his belt.  Looking up at the others he nervously speaks, "Let's just call that plan b."

He begins to walk off to the tavern, and turns back.  "This shouldn't take more than a few hours, but where should I meet you?"  While waiting for a responce, Bazrim reaches to the ground, and grabs seveal clumps of dirt, smudging it over his face and cloths.  "If I want to fit in at the dog, I best look the part."

[sblock=ooc]Bazrim will wait for the responce, and then head to the Ferrel Dog, and search out information about our employer and where to get someone to res our friend[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 26, 2007)

Eskard giggles at the mage as he attempts to garb himself.

As he smears dirt on himself, he absolutely loses it, and begins laughing uncontrollably.  He turns away and walks some distance, repeated looking over his shoulder and resuming the laughter.

[sblock=oc]Like Di, that time in Di's brother's basement.....[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 27, 2007)

Bazrim pauses after hearing Eskard laughing, then gives out a sigh, "Whhhoooooooo!"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 27, 2007)

Nethezar fails to stifle a chuckle as Eskard laughs.

Once the cleric has control of his emotions again, he suggests, "How about we meet just off the road northeast of town?"  The group works out some semblance of a place to meet, and Bazrim heads off.

The dwarf makes his way into town, and it seems at first blush that no one recognizes him.  At the Feral Dog, things are as Bazrim would expect; a bunch of mine workers and general low-lifes, trying to drown their miserable lives in watery ale while enjoying the "sport" of dogs ripping each other apart in the fights.  A few questions, and a minute amount of coins get Bazrim a bit of information.

First and foremost, no one has any news of anything special going on with Smenk, and no word seems to be going around about the party.  Second, the dwarf learns that there's not likely anyone in town that can raise the dead (at least without sending away for scrolls) with one exception: one of the druid's out in the bronzewood lodge might be able to _reincarnate_ people.
[sblock=OOC]







			
				o3caudata said:
			
		

> Eskard giggles at the mage as he attempts to garb himself.
> 
> As he smears dirt on himself, he absolutely loses it, and begins laughing uncontrollably.  He turns away and walks some distance, repeated looking over his shoulder and resuming the laughter.
> 
> [sblock=oc]Like Di, that time in Di's brother's basement.....[/sblock]



That was hilarious![/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 27, 2007)

Kushnak watches Bazrim enter the town somewhat solemnly.  "It's good we can still laugh, I suppose."

"Be quick about it!" he shouts as the oddly clad dwarf distances himself.

The rest of the time passes without much from the half-orc...


----------



## worthley (Jul 27, 2007)

Bazrim makes his way to the meeting place, short of breath from carrying such weight.  He leans forward, placing his hands on his knees to keep himself standing.  "Well....." he pauses to take some breaths "Smenk should be.....safe......And......there is a........druid.......that might be able.......to.......help......"  Bazrim points to the body of his fallen friend, gives a few more wheezes and then falls to the ground.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 30, 2007)

As Bazrim hustles back, Nethezar seems focused on the books, scrolls, and the like strewn about in front of him.  The cleric, at first, doesn't seem to even notice the dwarf's return.  "Oh," Nethezar says upon seeing Bazrim, "That should be good I suppose."  He looks questioningly at the others.


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 30, 2007)

Kushnak stands up and is immediately ready to go.  "Let's get ourselves paid then.  As for the druid, I don't think that's an option.  From what I know of Erdolliel, she'll want to stay looking pretty.  In any case, if we're to afford any sort of magic like that, we'll need to offload some of our loot," he says with a shrug.  "All in all, that means a trip to the city."


----------



## worthley (Jul 31, 2007)

Bazrim begins to aukwardly remove the armor, then grabs his belongings and follows with the others down the road.  "I didn't know her well enough to make a decision like that for her, but I assume you have had 'that' talk with her before."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 31, 2007)

"Do you understand the... disparity in price of which you are speaking?" Nethezar asks quite plainly.  "The spell I would expect a druid to be able to use would cost 1,000 gold for oils and the like.  If you want to ensure that Erdolliel remains 'looking pretty,' we would require at least 5,000 gold worth of diamonds.  We would need to sell what items we have, and procure gems in their stead.  It is also a spell that would require the services of a more powerful spellcaster."

The cleric shrugs.  His detached tone indicates that he is merely assessing the options, rather than recommending one.  "We could find a druid, near this town, apparently, able to provide a lesser service for lesser cost.  Or we could travel to the Free City, and get a greater service for a greater cost.  Though, I don't believe the subject ever came up in my discussions with Erdolliel before.  If she chose to not return, the resources used in attaining 5,000 gold worth of diamonds would be... a considerable waste."


----------



## worthley (Jul 31, 2007)

Bazrim, begins to accept that Erdolliel is probably not coming back to life chokes out a question.  "Maybe it would be best to just use those funds to find her a nice burrial plot and funeral services?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jul 31, 2007)

"Is it that much more costly..." Kushnak wonders to himself.  After thinking a moment he responds, "No, I believe she would be quite dissatisfied were she to return to this life and find herself a goblin.  We need to find a more wealthy town in order to make use of most of our spoils in any case."

"Let's go get paid."

[sblock=ooc]I haven't actually asked Ti about whether Erdolliel would have expressed any desire about this before - this is just what I/Kushnak has gathered about her from the interaction here.  So... if it's in direct contradiction with something, maybe Ti will let us know.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 1, 2007)

Obviously confused, Eskard struggles to ask, "Someone is paying us for her?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 1, 2007)

Nethezar turns to Eskard and speaks without even a trace of impatience.  "No, friend.  That fat man, Balabar Smenk, should be paying us for the work we did.  We should also get paid for the treasure we found.  Out of that money, we will have to take care of Erdolliel.  If we try to bring her back from the afterlife, we will need to get 1,000 gold worth of oils for are quick fix or 5,000 gold worth of diamonds to bring her back almost just like she is now."  The cleric smiles kindly at the half-orc.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 1, 2007)

"There is more to the sword than the cut, my friend," says Kushnak to Eskard, disgusted.  "Let's be off."

Kushnak gathers up the packs and heads toward Smenk's manor.  There he leaves most of the goods in a safe place before leading the group in to collect their due.


----------



## worthley (Aug 1, 2007)

Bazrim follows Kushnak's lead down the road.  "You know, with some rare pearls, I will be able to tell what all our findings do.  We should be able to find some in town here."


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 1, 2007)

Eskard follows Kushnak toward Smenk's.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 2, 2007)

The group makes its way back to the run-down mansion of Balabar Smenk.

Just as before, you find the front door wide open, but you still recall the chained apes awaiting within.  As you approach, you see the apes catch your scent and stretch on their chains as close to the door as possible.

Their huffing and growling catch the attention of a familiar man.  Soon Gregor comes steadily walking toward the entrance, and the apes back away from him after giving the man a good sniff.

"Umm... I... ah, figured you were dead," he says, appearing genuinely shocked.  He seems lost for a moment, but he quickly regains composure and nods for you to follow him.

Gregor leads you back up to Smenk's office, but stops short outside the door.  "Wait here just a moment."  The man steps inside, closing the door behind him, and leaving you facing two dumb-looking oafs as bodyguards.

All is quite for what seems like a very full couple minutes.  The door opens again, and Gregor steps out just far enough to wave you inside.

Again, the large Smenk sits behind his desk, which has an assortment of food and a mug of ale spread on it.  If the fat man himself had any shock at seeing you back in one piece, he apparently got over it quickly.

"What news?  Did you oust them?"


----------



## worthley (Aug 2, 2007)

"That cavern has been cleared, and our friend paid with her life.  We would have made it back sooner, but some planar outsider destroyed the elevator."  Bazrim changes his attention to Kushnak, waiting him to take over the conversation as the groups unspoken leader.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 3, 2007)

Kushnak approaches closer, though not enough to threaten the overly large man.  He states, "That about covers it.  All three churches are destroyed.  I'd suggest you take to a safer lifestyle, as I believe the priests have friends.  As for us, we came to be paid and to be out of here."
[sblock=ooc]sorry, had meetings off site for work yesterday and today, with dinners afterward.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 3, 2007)

"What do you mean 'safer lifestyle?'" Smenk retorts.  "What did you find down there?"  You somehow managed to capture the fat man's attention, as he has, momentarily, stopped grabbing food off his plate.


----------



## worthley (Aug 4, 2007)

Bazrim gestures towards Neth, "Well, while we were down there, we found something stating that the people down there wanted you dead."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 4, 2007)

"Bah!" Smenk waves his hand dismissively.  "I knew it would happen sooner or later.  Maybe they found out the first group, with the holy symbols I showed you, were my friends.  But you got them, right?  If you didn't, I shouldn't be paying you the least bit."  Despite the confrontational nature of his words, Smenk's tone is rather nonchalant.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 4, 2007)

"Well, rather, someone giving them orders wanted you dead.  Now that they're gone..." Kushnak shrugs dramatically, "maybe you don't need to worry."


----------



## worthley (Aug 5, 2007)

"This is bigger than just what we left dead down in the mine.  Is there any more information you'd like to share with us, that we might need to worry about.  Or, should we collect or pay and be moving on?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 6, 2007)

Smenk eyes the group flatly without comment.

After a few long seconds, he gives a short snort and nods at Gregor.  Gregor extracts a pouch from a chest along the wall and hands it to Smenk.  The fat man pulls it open, glances inside, pulls the drawstring shut, and then tosses the pouch to Eskard.

"See them out," concludes almost stoically.  Gregor proceeds to do just that, as he leads you out of the mansion.


----------



## worthley (Aug 6, 2007)

Right after leaving Smenk's estate Bazrim remarks  "Hmmmm, guess we hit a soft spot with him.  I'd assume that we are in more trouble than the mine provided for us.  We should leave town quickly, for our own safety."


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 6, 2007)

Eskard follows the people, carefully holding his small coin purse.

"I am confused.  We're going to the free city now though, yes?"


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 6, 2007)

Kushnak looks back over his shoulder and gives a chuckle.  "Poor man.  He thought he was safe when he saw we were back, now he just has more to  worry about.  As for us... well, yes Eskard, we are, or somewhere close to it, I'd guess, in order to find what we need."


----------



## worthley (Aug 6, 2007)

"I suggest we only spend enough time in this town to get the supplies we need for our travel, and then be on our way.  I think it would be in our best interests to get a wagon and oxen or horses to pull it, as we probably won't want to carry a body for three days."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 7, 2007)

"The Free City is, I would estimate, some three days from here if we have a wagon.  We should be prepared," Nethezar comments.

After a moment, the scholar shows his, now expected, curiosity.  "Do we have any intention of returning here?  I need to admit that this entire business, what we have found, fascinates me.  Unfortunately, while I have been able to piece together the information we've found, it is beyond my studies to give further comment about it."


----------



## worthley (Aug 7, 2007)

"With getting to the Free City and helping our departed friend being out top priority,  I'm sure that we can discuss our next actions on the three day trip.  We then can also ask Erdolliel what she thinks."


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 7, 2007)

With a look askance at Bazrim, Kushnak notes, "This much is true, Nethezar.  I am also intrigued.  Not only does it seem there is a war brewing, but it is a war that lacks one side at the moment.  It would seem prudent to provide," the half-orc says with a chuckle, "some competition."

"For that reason, I do believe we'll need to investigate further, and I don't think we'll find any new information from those we've spoken to.  We'll need to look a little further afield... but we will almost certainly be brought back here."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 7, 2007)

Nethezar grins at Kushnak's war-like words and nods at the half-orc's conclusion.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 7, 2007)

The half-orc, satisfied that the group is in agreement, begins preparations for the journey.  He first acquires mounts for the party, and, if they are not enough to carry the fallen on their own, acquires something with which to do that as well.

Before departing, he performs a ritual to stave off the decay of Erdolliel's body.

[sblock=ooc]Gonna cast gentle repose after next rest.  Probably just get an extra horse to put the body on - not a wagon.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 7, 2007)

As the group travels to the Free City, Bazrim strikes up a conversation.  "Have any of you been here before, or know much about this place?  I assume there must be some church here that can help us with both resurecting Erdolliel and giving us information about what whe have seen in the mine.  We should also look into finding out the magical properties of these items we've acquired.  See what we want to keep and what to sell."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'll try to get a post up shortly, but in case I can't, don't continue with the conversation Bazrim started.  That conversation, in fact, hasn't happened yet.  Mostly because stuff is going to happen now.  I was waiting for some action to be taken.  Now I can move things accordingly.

Like I said, I'll try to get a post up shortly.  Sometime tonight, at any rate.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 9, 2007)

Following Kushnak's lead, the group seeks out mounts for their journey.  Some quick questions let you know that horses are available for sale at the Lakeside Stables, but the ostler Lanch Faraday is known for rather vicious mood-swings.  "Betcha make sure yer horse ain't got too many bruises, eh."

But the group doesn't quite get to the stables.  As you walk the street to the stable, a quiet whistle gives you only barely enough warning that all is not well.

A group of six, three humans and three dwarves, which before had seemed simply part of the crowd, suddenly becomes an obvious threat as they simultaneously turn with weapons drawn.  The one nearly in front of Kushnak fires a crossbow, but his aim is off after pulling the weapon up too quickly.



[sblock=OOC]The odd # are human, even # are dwarves.

Surprise round:
2: attacks K, 8+ miss

Status & Init:
Eskard (18)
Kushnak (slower 18)
Humans (17)
Bazrim (16)
Dwarves (15)
Nethezar (4)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 9, 2007)

Eskard growls and looks toward Kushnak.

[sblock=oc]Delay until after Kushnak.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 9, 2007)

In a surprisingly calm voice, Kushnak calls out, "Together!"

He charges toward the assailant and in one motion flips his pack around his free shoulder and draws his sword.  His full momentum behind him, he swings the blade at the crossbowman's neck.

[sblock=ooc]Charge-draw-attack.  I think that works?  I guess if it doesn't, just move-draw-attack.  If the charge works, PA2.  If not, none.  So +7 either way.  2d6+4 (+4)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 9, 2007)

Instantly, despite his mass, Eskard follows Kushnaks command. Drawing his sword and charging toward the nearest dwarf in a single, uninterupted action.  As he barrels down on his foe, he shouts, "DEATH!"

[sblock=oc] Charge and draw(if you can). And kill.  Atk 6(PA 2): +9 / 2d6+11 (or +7 / 2d6+11 if draw  not w/ charge.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 9, 2007)

The two half-orcs quickly swing into action, and each easily drops a dwarf.

The three humans close with the nearest members of the party.  Kushnak easily dodges his attacker, but Nethezar and Bazrim, apparently still off-guard, take minor wounds.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: delay
Kushnak: charges & draw (I think it's okay) 2, 16+ hit, 12 damage, drops
Eskard: stops delaying; charges & draws 6, 15+ hit, 17 damage, drops
1: moves; attacks K, 9+ miss
3: moves; attacks N, 20!, 12+ not crit, 3 damage
5: moves; attacks B, 16+ hit, 5 damage

Status & Init (reordered):
Bazrim: 5 damage
Dwarves: 2 & 6 are dying
Nethezar: 3 damage
Eskard
Kushnak
Humans[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 9, 2007)

Bazrim steps away from his attacker at lets forth a ray of flame.
[sblock=ooc]5' step north then scorcing ray #5 from memorized spells[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 9, 2007)

Bazrim fires spell at the human near him, but the mage's aim is abysmal.  The bolt of fire goes straight into the ground.

Nethezar and the dwarf nearest him trade blows.  The cleric ends up on top with another minor wound, while the dwarf lies bleeding in the street.
[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: 5-foot step; rays 5, 1! miss
4: moves; attacks N, 19+ threat, 1! not confirmed, 5 damage
Nethezar: draws morningstar; attacks 4, 10+ hit, 9 damage, drops

Status & Init (reordered):
Bazrim: 5 damage
Dwarves: are all dying
Nethezar: 8 damage
Eskard
Kushnak
Humans[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 9, 2007)

Kushnak simply turns to his new foe and cuts into him as he did the previous one.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 10, 2007)

Eskard surveys quickly and charges the human nearest him.

[sblock=oc] Atk 5(PA 2): +9 / 2d6+11[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 10, 2007)

Bazrim calls forth some missles of force that strike an enemy.
[sblock=ooc]shoot the most wounded or farthest away enemy with both MM, from prepared spells.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 10, 2007)

The half-orcs each cleave into one of the humans, easily besting them yet again.

The remaining human, suddenly finding himself alone and against obviously superior opponents, skirts away from Nethezar.  The man heads south and ducks down the first side alley he finds.



[sblock=OOC]I tried to get this up before going to work, but I didn't quite make it.

#3 is actually 20' further south than shown, and off to the side.  In any case, you can't see him after he moves.

Eskard: charges 5, 11+ hit, 18 damage, drops
Kushnak: attacks 1, 10+ hit, 10 damage, drops
Humans: 3 withdraws

I'll stop there.  B can have a new action.

Status & Init (reordered):
Bazrim: 5 damage
Dwarves: are all dying
Nethezar: 8 damage
Eskard
Kushnak
Humans[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 10, 2007)

"We need to find out who he's working for!"  Yells Bazrim as he moves forward.  Colored lights flow through the air.  
[sblock=ooc]Move 20' toward him and cast Hypnotic Pattern.  If where he went doesn't allow me to do that, I will just run after him.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 10, 2007)

Bazrim quickly trots after the fleeing man.  As the dwarf turns the corner, however, he immediately finds the man, lying flat on his back, with an arrow protruding from his throat.
[sblock=OOC]worthley, you obviously missed my note that he is actually 20 feet further south than shown, huh?  Do I need to send another pissy email about you guys reading the stuff I write?

Oh, and we are out of combat now.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 11, 2007)

"Quick!  Hurry!"  Bazrim frantically waves for the other members.  He points to the fallen body.  "Heal him if you can, so we can get information from him."


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 12, 2007)

Eskard kicks the body of the foe nearest him and shakes his head.  "He isn't very useful."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 12, 2007)

Nethezar chugs in his armor after Bazrim.  The cleric takes a quick look at the body and says, rather nonchalantly, "I think this one is gone."


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 12, 2007)

Kushnak fails to rush after Bazrim, instead looking to the other bodies.  If any of them are not dead, he cures them slightly before leading the group, with body in tow, out of the open.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 12, 2007)

The first human Kushnak reaches hadn't yet bled out.  The half-orc cleric administers enough healing to stop the flow of blood.

As he starts moving the body, Nethezar joins him, though the scholar makes no move to help move the body.  "This could... cause problems, I would suspect.  How should we handle it?"


----------



## worthley (Aug 13, 2007)

"Well, we could flee, or tell our story to a church that would defend us.  Either way, it's best not to be confronted by the local law enforcement."


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 13, 2007)

"We've already resolved to leave town.  Let's just do it faster.  Carrying one more body shouldn't slow us too much..."

"We should split up to get things done more quickly.  Nethezar and Bazrim, do your best to get this one out of sight.  Eskard, with me - we still need mounts."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 13, 2007)

As you prepare to deal with the situation, you each hear (though, you don't know the others hear it) a voice.  It sounds like a whisper directly into your ears.

"You'll not be able to get mounts from Faraday now.  But I may be able to help you, if you will head my counsel."  The voice, obviously male, and mature, speaks with a soft, assured confidence.

Nethezar snickers to himself.  "The sage," he says quietly.  And, it seems, based upon what you remember from your brief encounter buying scrolls a couple days past, that the voice does belong to the town sage.

"The town is not safe for you.  If you wish my counsel, head north out of town..."  The sage proceeds to give you quick directions to a particular grassy knoll that should be easy to find and sufficiently away from observers.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 14, 2007)

Shellshocked from the strange occurrence, Kushnak looks at the others, troubled.  "A voice, did you hear it..." he says.  "It makes sense though, the only stable owner in town will surely not risk giving us help now.  We should..." he trails off, waiting to hear that the others have in fact experienced the same sensation he has.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 14, 2007)

"The sage," Nethezar repeats making it clear that he indeed heard what Kushnak did.


----------



## worthley (Aug 14, 2007)

Bazrim hearing the confirmation from the others, silently begins to run as fast as his little legs can carry him north out of town.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 14, 2007)

Eskard readies his sword at the sound of the voice, and looks around suspiciously as the others talk.  As the dwarf begins to run, Eskard points and laughs quitely too loudly.  He hoists one of the bodies they're transporting and waits for the others to depart as well, following in suit.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 14, 2007)

Kushnak looks for the best path north from the square, and, trying to avoid suspicious eyes as best as possible, heads north from town.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 15, 2007)

Nethezar follows as well.  The cleric mumbles incoherently to himself as he does so.

You soon find yourself at the appointed place.  You see the same man with who you bartered for the scroll of _invisibility sphere_ waiting for you.  He seems confident, though he is also visibly guarded.



"I am glad that you have come.  I am Allustan, as you may recall.  I must admit that I am uncertain how to begin.  I am also uncertain how much you know and how much you wish to know.

"But I do know that you have had dealings with Balabar Smenk.  I expect that you know his position in Diamond Lake, at least as well as you need.  I also know that you entered Dourstone Mine and that the cult of the Ebon Triad was within.  Finally, I know that, shortly after leaving Smenk's residence, you were just attacked by a group of both humans and dwarves.

"Lest you suspect foul play on my part, it was by sheer happenstance that I saw the attack.  I was, in fact, already going to attempt to contact you.  The recent happenings only serve to make the contact more urgent.

"Again, I know not how much you know, but the group that entered the mine before went on my request.  They were helping me put together pieces of a puzzle.  I believe that the pieces stretch further than just Diamond Lake.  I have an appointment that I must keep regarding these matters to meet a battle mage and old friend assigned to Blackwall Keep on the northern edge of the Mistmarsh.

"I am an old man, and well beyond my adventuring years.  I would like to have your assistance in making the journey."


----------



## worthley (Aug 15, 2007)

Bazrim, confused, begins to ask questions.  "What do we do about our fallen friend here?  And of our captive that we hope to get some information out of?  And we are running low on some supplies.  What are we to do about all that?"


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 15, 2007)

Kushnak, momentarily overwhelmed by the situation, let's Bazrim's words stand and awaits the response of the sage.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 15, 2007)

"I thought you were missing one," Allustan replies.  The sage thinks a moment silently, then continues.  "There is no one in Diamond Lake that can easily take care of such a problem.  But...  I was planning to offer you gold if you could help me.  But perhaps I can pay you with the opportunity to revive your friend quickly.  The clerics at the Garrison do not have the strength of prayer in themselves sufficient to bring back the dead.  However, I know that Valkus Dun does have one scroll with such power.  He requisitioned it quite some time ago, in case there should be great need.  He, however, is not likely to see your friend's death as a great need.  I... _may_ be able to convince him to use it for you."

The sage pauses a moment, trying to work things out in his head.  "You likely do not have the raw resources to pay him for the scroll's use, and he may not have any desire to barter with you to exchange items for it.  But, I have managed to keep a decent enough store from my adventuring days to serve as a banker, of sorts.

"If you will help me, I will convince Dun to use his scroll and I will serve as the exchanger of any goods you could offer to pay for it."


----------



## worthley (Aug 16, 2007)

Bazrim turns to Kushnak and gives a shrug, letting him know that it's his call.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 16, 2007)

Kushnak huffs for a moment before acquiescing. "I would have preferred to do this on our own terms, but it appears your bargain is better than anything we would find elsewhere.  I want you to know, though, that we will not be in your debt at all for this.  We'll accompany you on the journey," he says as he looks back toward town, "but we make no promises after that."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 17, 2007)

Nethezar nods at Kushnak.  "A good assessment.  I suppose then we must decide which of our treasure we are willing to give up.  I presume the scroll would be _raise dead_."  After Allustan nods, Nethezar concludes, "5,000 gold, then."


----------



## worthley (Aug 17, 2007)

"Well, we need to know what these things are first.  So we know what they're worth and what would be useful to us.  Then we can figure out what to trade for the use of the scroll."


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 17, 2007)

"I have no less than three-thousand gold worth of exceptional equipment and coins in my pack alone.  You may even be able to convince the garrison to take some of it," says Kushnak.  "If the rest of you can produce as much, we've no need to sit about casting spells at our goods.  Additionally, if we can come to an agreement on the value of some of these gems, they can make up the difference."

"As for you, sir.  You say that you might help us raise our friend quickly in lieu payment.  However, it seems that if we were not to help you, we could as easily travel as we planned and raise her anyway."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 17, 2007)

"Very good.  Give me a moment, and I'll gladly tell you what I can," Allustan offers.

After identifying something, the sage leads you on a slightly roundabout way to the Garrison and to the Church of Heironeous within.  In short order, you are introduced to Valkus Dun.  After a private conversation between the cleric and Allustan, they take Erdolliel from you and cast the necessary spell.

The elf suddenly bolts upright as her life is restored.
[sblock=OOC]Allustan can ID two things for you relatively on the spot (just casting time).  We can work it out later.  I REALLY would like Ti to be able to play again.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 17, 2007)

Before the revived elf can say anything, Bazrim gives a slight warning.  "Before you freak our about returning from the dead, let me warn you that you haven't been dead for long, but there is a lot we need to explain to you...." Bazrim the quickly goes over the events that have transpired since the elf's death.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 17, 2007)

Erdolliel sits up with a gasp and listens to Kushnak.  "Haven't been dead long!?  It was days in there...here...umm...there..."  She sputters out to silence, and looks as though she's remembering something.  Quickly she opens up her pack and rummages around, pulling out two empty vials, a shocked look upon her face.  "By all things holy!  It was real!  I MET her!"


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 17, 2007)

Taking a break from his recent surly mood, Kushnak ventures a smile and pats Erdolliel on the shoulder.  "I don't know what you're talking about, but I'm glad you're back, girl.  We have a lot of investigation left to do - I hope you're up to it."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 18, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry!  Erdolliel was gone so long I forgot her color...  I'll try to pick a better one.[/sblock]
As Bazrim begins spewing the narrative of events that transpired, Dun leaves the room.  Allustan, on the other hand, merely steps away and watches.

After Erdolliel makes her exclamation, Nethezar simply asks, "Of whom do you speak?" and looks quizically at the elf as she pulls forth her empty vials.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 18, 2007)

"HER!" She points to Allustan, "You know who I speak of.  She mentioned you before she was sent to the mines...  The same mage killed both of us!


----------



## worthley (Aug 18, 2007)

"Was it one of the people that went in before us?  Those that Smenk told us about?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 18, 2007)

"Yes," Allustan interjects.  "You must be speaking of the young maiden cleric.  You have... obviously had quite an experience."  The sage seems both curious and confused.

But Allustan doesn't seem to think much of Erdolliel's talk.  The sage makes to exit.  "It is quite late, and I'm sure the clergy would like to return to their prayers and their beds.  I know I would like to return to my own.  I will plan to see you on the morrow."


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 18, 2007)

Eskard stares dumbfounded at his newly awakened companion.  After the discussion dies down, he shrugs.  "Hi lady. You missed a good fight."


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 19, 2007)

"Yes it WAS her!  She showed me their battles, she showed me their death!  The same mage killed us both, but I was able to exact my revenge upon him in another realm."  She turns and gives a rare smile to Kushnak.  "You would have been proud of the sword training you gave me. It proved quite useful in a foolish battle against the cleric of the first cult.  Speaking of which, if you didn't spend all the coin on raising me, I have need to replace these two potions, and maybe get some more invisibility potions.

I also can probably provide som added insight from the first group's battles."[sblock=oc]Not sure how to narrate the information, essentially Erdolliel witnessed a few of the major fights from before.  She informs the group as best she can about the moving murals from the whispering cairn.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm willing to handle this however you guys want to.  We can play it out, with Erdolliel giving a huge narrative of what she saw, or we can just say something like "Erdolliel describes the stuff that the previous party did" (with probably a few more notes than that, but along those lines).

For my purposes, I just want to make sure that we are on the same page regarding how much she does tell them (to the extent that she knows).  What I want to avoid is later needing to decide, on a _post hoc_ basis, whether Erdolliel told the party "X."[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I figured I'd add the following for clarity...[/sblock]
Though Valkus Dun has left, Allustan still waits to escort the party back out.  When Erdolliel continues speaking about whatever she experienced, the sage begins to take a keener interest, and momentarily stops moving for the door.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 19, 2007)

Kushnak ponders what the rogue has to say.  "If only that fool barbarian had fought, they'd have been fine.  Good thing Eskard will never leave us hanging like that," he states.  "He says tomorrow, so I suppose we're staying the night.  I don't know where - I can't imagine the authorities in town are too fond of us right now."

"As for gold, we have spent it all, in fact.  We have a lot of goods left, but no one to sell them to here..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 20, 2007)

"The battles I witnessed were disjointed, the fight with the first cult was fantastic, but it obviously couldn't have ended with me fighting and killing the cleric.  They seemed to stand a good chance against the mages, but that allip proved to be much too much.  

Before that though, there was a journey through a cairn.  She showed me a room with these murals made of steam and a column of air that raised you up to the top of the tomb.  Up there she explained about the Chaos Queen, or something like that, and a Rod of Law.  She said she had found something there, but couldn't recall what it was.  It might be of value for us to find out what it was and recover it.

Erdolliel looks over the the lingering sage.  "She told me that you took note of their finds and that if Smenk hadn't blackmailed them into the the mines, you might have tried to beseech them yourself.  Is there anything you can add for us sage?"


After Allustan speaks, and Kushnak speaks, she replies, "We cannot even sell the baubles?  I imagine we could fence some of that jewelry in order to better stock ourselves on potions and other relatively minor things.  We might take a slight loss on the value, but the invisibility potion is the only way I beat the cleric.  The tactic could prove useful in the future.

I almost forgot!  There are another 3 adventurers around here somewhere, I don't know what they are up to, but they seemed much more...vivid...  I don't even know what *that* might mean though."


----------



## worthley (Aug 21, 2007)

Bazrim lets a contimplative look cover his face.  He begins to wonder if he has heard of any of this before in his studies.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 21, 2007)

"Now you're just trying to confuse me, girl.  You've been dead this whole time.  What are you talking about?  A cairn?  Some cleric?  You didn't beat any cleric, you sat across our shoulders."

Kushnak begins to leave.  "This is no place to be talking about it anyway..."

"Where are we staying tonight?  Let's get there and try to sort this out."


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 21, 2007)

Erdolliel shakes her head at Kushnak.  "It happened WHILE I was dead.  Doesn't your god have some realm of waiting before crossing beyond?

If we want to avoid the town, I'm sure I could lead us to this cairn that I saw beyond.  There was a building outside of it, and it might be easier for you all to understand what I saw if I showed you."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 21, 2007)

Allustan shakes his head.  "This is... confusing to say the least.  This all happened while you were in the afterlife?  I've not heard of such a thing."  The sage ponders a bit while Kushnak and Erdolliel go back and forth.

"Perhaps it would be helpful for you to show your companions.  However, I don't know that it would be prudent to delay.  Your friends will tell you that we plan to head out first thing on the morrow.  I suppose you are not bound by their agreement, though the may take it amiss if you abscond."  Allustan adds the last with a playful tone.

"I truly must, however, get some rest.  I'm not as young as I once was.  Perhaps, on the morrow, after you've had a chance to think this through yourself, we can make some sense of it.  We have a long enough road ahead to give me time to explain what I know, if you care to learn it."


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 21, 2007)

"I think I would be interested in learning what you may know, sage.  You are right that it might wait until we are on the road.

She turns to Kushnak before continuing, "I would be much more comfortable with a potion of invisibility or two in my pocket in case of emergencies.  The townsfolk did not witness me with your group when you slew the dwarves and men.  I could easily take a handful of jewels, sell them, and buy a couple potions for the journey without being noticed."[sblock=oc]did we (you guys) ever decide what you were 'selling' to raise me?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 22, 2007)

"Now that makes sense.  Here, take these."

[sblock=ooc]Nope.  Di, can you let us know what Allustan ID'd, (say... the bracers and cloak, and the studded leather that Kushnak has if a third ID is available) along with the values we can expect for some of the jewels, statues, etc. in town?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 22, 2007)

"I'll be able to make due with the supplies I have until we reach the next city, but we do still have to settle the debt on your resurection."  Bazrim reaches into his pack and pulls out one of the duplicate spell books.  "I'd assume this would be worth liquidating for some coin."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 22, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I added values to certain items on the treasure sheet.  Hopefully it saved...  I'd sorta been, oh I dunno... waiting for you guys to maybe take the initiative on that whole thing...  Just a thought.

And I THINK Nethezar already IDed the cloak as CHA +2...  If I'm wrong, let me know.

The bracers are, shock, armor +1.  I think the studded leather is just +1.  I didn't see it on the treasure sheet.

Finally, worthley, I apologize for not mentioning this earlier, because I meant to.  Bazrim doesn't know anything specifically about this whole mess that I haven't already disclosed.[/sblock]
"Yes, Erdolliel," Nethezar nods.  "Smenk and his men think you are dead.  You should be able to acquire at least the less expensive things we need."


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 22, 2007)

"I do have a few coins left as well."

[sblock=ooc]changed sheet.  assumed half price received for the MW items and stuff from allustan/keep folks.  kushnak has 405 liquid gold, and there are some pretty things left on the sheet.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 22, 2007)

[sblock=oc]So does that mean we sold the bracers and cloak?  What about the banded mail that none of us will ever use?  Unless one of you want to use it I suppose...[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 22, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Alright here's the selling plan.

1)  Magic Banded Mail to Allustan
2)  Magic Studded Leather to Allustan
3)  Magic Rope to Allustan
4)  However much of the trinkets are still needed to cover the cost of the scroll that raised me to Allustan.

This should leave us with some amount of trinkets left for me to sell in town along with the spellbooks.  I would like to buy at least 3 potions of invisibility, and maybe 1 of cat's grace.  That all depends on how much there is though.  Anyone else have any orders?  I supposed we can work out what we buy after we know how much money we have...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 22, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Just to note, I presumed that the group was actually having Allustan ID the bracers and studded leather, as m_n posted.  Allustan couldn't ID anything else (that day, at least).  He's not gonna accept stuff unless its been IDed.  This causes a slight problem, as valuation depends upon getting stuff IDed.  I guess, if we have to, we can change what was IDed.  But I don't intend on just telling you what everything is so that you can then decide what to ID.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 22, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Well if we have the studded leather id'd we can at least use that for Allustan.  That plus everything else that is listed to sell should come out to more than the cost of the scroll.  Additonally, it will let me buy at least 2 potions of invisibility and maybe a 3rd.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 23, 2007)

Bazrim looks at the others.  "Whatever you want to do to settle the debt is ok with me.  This stuff has little value to me, other than the coin it would bring."
[sblock=ooc]sorry for my lack of posting.  it's been kind of a crazy week, and it's only wednesday.  for game stuff, I do remember the cloak being id'd as a +2 cha cloak.  I am also ok with whatever everyone else decides on what to sell to pay for the scroll[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 23, 2007)

"Girl, I really don't see your fascination with throwing away our loot on potions that may or may not be of use, and which even if they are, will simply be consumed..."

[sblock=ooc]Seriously?  What's with the potions?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 23, 2007)

"That's because you have never been able to take advantage of not being seen.  We don't know what we are walking into!  Your sword can't solve all the problems, I still died."[sblock=oc]Yeah so no matter what, everything you had listed as us selling didn't cover the cost of the scroll alone.  Maybe with the studded leather, but no one had said anything about selling it.  There isn't much sense in caryring around a bunch of jewelry we can sell when we can sell it IN THIS TOWN to give us (particularly the rogue) an advantage in combat.

If any of the rest of you would have taken initiative 2 weeks ago I wouldn't even be arguing this.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 23, 2007)

"You know they still might see you, the potions aren't that good.  Also, they might hear you, and once you use the potion to your advantage, you'll be visible again, and in quite the vulnerable position.......  Then again, they are cheeper than these scrolls."
[sblock=ooc]I/Bazrim don't really care what is sold, as he's taken what would be useful to him[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 23, 2007)

"I think you overestimate the value in combat of being unseen."

[sblock=ooc]I'll take this discussion offline.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 23, 2007)

"Well that obviously puts us at an impasse."  Erdolliel scowls as she looks over at Eskard.  She then leads Kushnak away from the rest of the group to argue over the supplies.  After awhile she comes back and stands in front of Allustan.

"This loot will probably take some time to fence and it is late already.  What are we doing that requires such immediate action anyway?  If it's just to get out of sight, they can all lie low while I sell these pretties and buy some new supplies."


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking entirely confused Eskard asks "I thought we are going to the Free City.".

Shaking his head, he continues "I already gave all my gold.  Aren't we going to go sell the things we took? To buy other things? Like a bigger sword."  He grins stupidly and begins honing his sword's edge as the discussion continues.


----------



## worthley (Aug 24, 2007)

Bazrim, turns his attention away from the two arguing over the usefulness of unuseful potions to answer Eskard's questions.  "We will be going to the Free City.  We are going have her sell some of the stuff here.  When we help the sage here get to his destination safely, we will look into getting you a sword bigger and sharper than can be found in this city."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 25, 2007)

The sage continues to watch the group while standing at the door.

Nethezar, who had been stoically watching the group, shrugs his shoulders.  "If you promise to let the keepers of this chapel go back to their duties and rest, I will gladly bring you up to speed on our business with the sage," the cleric offers to Erdolliel.

Without waiting for a reply, Nethezar starts heading out of the chapel.  "Oh, and I'm glad you are back," he adds pleasantly.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 26, 2007)

Eskard droops his head and plods after the exiting cleric.


----------



## michael_noah (Aug 27, 2007)

"Yes, let's please be on our way.  Erdolliel, make sure you pick up enough of this..." says Kushnak as he rattles off a list of fabrics, buckles, spices, powders, and reagents.  "And if I find you've wasted gold on more than one potion for emergency use, you'll find yourself killing clerics again, if you get my meaning."

[sblock=ooc]We should really just spend all the extra gold on materials, if this whole feat thing works out.  Otherwise, forget it, there's nothing worth buying in town.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 27, 2007)

Bazrim gives a hearty chuckle to Kushnak's threat, then follows the others out.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 30, 2007)

[sblock=oc]mn is so cute when he's sulky...   wtf am I supposed to be doing about "buying" "crafting material"?[/sblock]

Erdolliel glowers at Kushnak, snorts, and leaves for town.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Just wanted to point out that it is, still, pretty darn late (in the game).  Hence the trying to kick you out of the church.

If it helps, as soon as you guys rest, you'll gain a level.    [/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 31, 2007)

Bazrim turns to the others.  "Where is a good safe place to rest?  I feel that we will wake up to an interesting day."
[sblock=ooc]hurry up and rest.  I want Fireball[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 1, 2007)

[sblock=oc]well I more or less stormed out of there.  in case y'all forgot I also offered to lead everyone to the mine shack.  if any of you have any better options you really ought to offer them since the looming silence across the boards here is pushing the recokulous limits[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 2, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I'm pretty sure we're following the girl to the mine office. If not, Eskard will grab an open spot of ground outside the church and wait for some direction.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 2, 2007)

"Once she gets back with the goods, we'll head to the mine.  I want to see what all this dream nonsense is about."


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I guess I wasn't clear in my last post...

It's really late.  I don't mean to tell you what your characters would think, but... well... they would probably think that there's no way they can buy anything tonight unless they have the audacity to wake people up by banging on shopkeeper's doors.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]for some reason i thought it was just "church" late.  silly.  so yeah, we'll go to the mine first, plan to have her shop in the morning - if that's ok with Allustan.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 4, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I'm onboard with that plan as well.  When I brought it up earlier, Allustan seemed to think the quick shopping trip in the morning wasn't feasible.  Well someone expressed that opinion at least, whether it was IC, OC, on, or offline I don't know.

If he is indeed of that opinion, he probably should have stopped Erdolliel from leaving to shop?  She wouldn't have the best idea of what time it is other than "darktime", assuming there are windows.  However if it is deemed that she would realize the lateness, I guess she reverts to her questions from 14 posts ago about (paraphrased) "Do we have time to fence stuff in the morning?"[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 7, 2007)

Kushnak rushes after Erdolliel and shouts, "You're not going to get any shopping done tonight, fool girl.  Get back here."

Coloring his face with a smile, he invites her more cordially, "You should tell us more about this dream, and show us what you can at the mine.  It sounds like the wizard's business is rather pressing, though...."

"We should at least have time to pick up supplies in the morning, though when I'll get a chance to do anything with them, I don't know."

The half-orc leads the party away from the keep and then follows the rogue to the mine.


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 8, 2007)

Eskard jumps to his feat and smiles a large, dumb smile, clearly glad to be going somewhere.

"I dream too.  Not of being invisible though.  Just about killing ...." he says to no one in particular.


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 9, 2007)

Erdolliel laughs at Eskard's comment, obviously grateful for the distraction.  "Don't worry Eskard, there was plenty of that involved too.  Let's get some sleep, I'll head out early to get supplies in the morning.  I don't need as much sleep as you brutes anyhow."


----------



## worthley (Sep 9, 2007)

"I'd assume that being dead for a few days gets you well rested."  Bazrim follows the others to the mine.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 9, 2007)

"I think, after everything that has transpired, well-deserved rest would suit us all.  Please, lead on to this mine office," Nethezar nods to Erdolliel from half-way out the door.

The group manages to easily find the mine office, led by Erdolliel and her strange knowledge of the office's whereabouts.  The place looks empty now, but had perhaps a couple weeks past seen occupants of some kind.  The group manages to settle in.  Watch is set up for the night, and each member of the group tries to digest all that they have seen and heard.

Part IV


----------

